# Cupid, make my valentine a BFP! February Testers Unite! 56 and counting!



## Cppeace

His everyone!

People were asking for it, so here is the February tester site. I am awaiting my ovulation currently so may be testing end of January or early February and maybe again end of February. My bday is this month and I'd love a BFP.

Let's Cheer each other on, vent, pose questions and overall be here for each other!

Anyone testing in February is welcome!

2/1
S_Dowd
flyingduster- *BFP* :happydance:
Hersheybar
Miyacat
Anon010696

2/2
fxmummyduck
babylights
Cppeace
Jesse7003
babyplease22

2/3
CaseyJnr- *BFP* :happydance:
WishnandHopn
28329
Miyacat
PinkCupcakes


2/4
trumpetbeth

2/5
hello_kitty- *BFP* in Late January! :happydance:


2/6
MrsSaraKate
NovemberRayne
Kirstiedenman

2/7

2/8(cppeace bday ) :cake:

2/9
Fit_Mama2Be- *BFP* :happydance:
Katy78
sunbeam2017
Jaggersmommy-*BFP* :happydance:

2/10
Curlymikes- *BFP* :happydance:
baby D
tbfromlv
Eziana- *BFP* :happydance:

2/11

2/12

2/13
Yellow7687

2/14
Starkette
teacup-*BFP* :happydance:
London Kiwi
sheeps24 *BFP* :happydance:
OnErth&InHvn
rickyandlucy
MissYogi *BFP* :happydance:

2/15
BelleNuit
MinnieMe017
Monix
Bloblo
MommyPrice

2/16
Wilkie
Mom15 * BFP* :happydance:
invlntrysheep*BFP* :happydance:

2/17
QueenCheshire
chocolatechip


2/18
Drjo718- *BFP* :happydance:

2/19

2/20
jessthemess *BFP* :happydance:
abennion
romans8

2/21
armywife03

2/22
Poohbear_0072
Wnt2beAMom

2/23
Nita2806 *BFP* :happydance:
JoJazie
meg_bellamy *BFP* :happydance:

2/24

2/25
lemonad3

2/26

2/27
EBAUERHAUS *BFP* :happydance:

2/28
TeacherLynn

To be Decided:

Ragnhild
baby D
Hopfl4bbynbr4

:dust:


----------



## baby D

Me I reckon! So many usual AF symptoms that I'm verdin she's going to show her ugly face this month! 

Valentines BFP would be awesome &#128076;


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Baby D. Well you can hang out for now and for now I'll add you to to be decided, sound good?


----------



## 28329

I'm here. Im tbd right now. I know im out this cyvle because we haven't dtd since 5 days before ovulation. 

Hope you get that bfp right in time for your birthday cppeace.


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks 28! I will add you, hope you get that BFP for February!


----------



## baby D

Sounds a plac CP!!


----------



## teacup

Yayyyy! Thank you Cppeace, please add me for the 11th Feburary! I'm going to use all my will power to not test until then! :haha:

My plan this cycle:

BD every other day until opk surge, then every day for three days. (I looked back through my posts when I got pregnant last time and this worked!) :coffee:

I am on my multi vitamins too, and plan to cut out caffeine. 

Good luck everyone! :happydance:


----------



## baby D

Is caffeine really bad for fertility then teacup?? I drink soooo much tea in s day! &#128561;


----------



## Cppeace

baby D caffiene isn't terrible but you should try to cut down. Swicthing to natural herbal teas- they usually are caffeine free and good for you. I make my guy red raspberry leaf tea and mix it with mint- he drinks almost a gallon a day of it lol 

Welcome Teacup! I will add you!Good luck this cycle! :)


----------



## baby D

Ooh I'll have to see about cutting down then! I'm saying this with a cuppa in my hand..... but I will -- I'll buy some fruit teas! Any flavour recommendations?


----------



## Cppeace

I buy the fresh herbs and brew it in a tea ball- I make a gallon. The red raspberry leaf by itself taste pretty much like weaker tea


----------



## teacup

Cppeace said:


> I buy the fresh herbs and brew it in a tea ball- I make a gallon. The red raspberry leaf by itself taste pretty much like weaker tea

Thanks for adding me to the list Cppeace! I thought you were meant to avoid raspberry leaf if you are pregnant/TTC? X


----------



## Ragnhild

Thanks for starting the feb thread cppeace...really hope your bday month is the lucky month :). I have AF symptoms right now so Im pretty sure ill be testing in feb but not sure when so can you please put me with the undecided thnx.


----------



## drjo718

Joining in...testing around feb 14!


----------



## Cppeace

I will add you both! Welcome!

AS for rl tea-it is really good for you- the only reason it is said to avoid is if you are sensitive to it and it causes uterine cramps. It is full of very healthy vitamins and is overall great for you.


----------



## MrsSaraKate

Hi ladies. I'd love to join! I've been reading for awhile and would love other people to share this journey with. I'm testing around February 6th.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome MrsSara. I will add you. Good luck :)


----------



## Mom15

teacup said:


> Cppeace said:
> 
> 
> I buy the fresh herbs and brew it in a tea ball- I make a gallon. The red raspberry leaf by itself taste pretty much like weaker tea
> 
> Thanks for adding me to the list Cppeace! I thought you were meant to avoid raspberry leaf if you are pregnant/TTC? XClick to expand...

Teacup - I just wanted to weigh in on the tea discussion. I drink a tea mixed up of different herbs specificly for before and after ovulation. Including myself I know 5 people close to me who have conceived wile drinking it, so we all call it the miracle tea :). Here is the recipe: 
before ovulation it is equal parts: raspberry leaf, elderberry flower, rosemary, sage and mugwort. And after ovulation it is equal parts lady's mantle, yarrow and nettle leaf

About red raspberry I'd have to read up on it again it is supposed to help tone the uterus, but can cause contractions and is therefore not recommended during pregnancy. Once you get to the very end I think after 36 weeks you can drink it and it supposed to help with quicker labor. 
Good luck!! 

I just popped in to give my two cents about tea. Still hanging on I the January thread, but I decided to keep up with this one so if AF shows I don't have to catch up on 30 pages like last time :)


----------



## Cppeace

lol pop in all you like Mom15.


----------



## TeacherLynn

I would like to join this thread. Once I ovulate, I will let you know what day I will be testing. 

This is my last natural cycle, next cycle is IUI, so I'm hoping we get it this time


----------



## CaseyJnr

Hi ladies!

I'm on board for testing in early Feb.. probably around the 3rd if the craziness of the last week doesn't mess with my ovulation too much.

Fingers crossed for lots of :bfp:!


----------



## Curlymikes

I want to join! Not sure exactly when i will ovulate, but dor now will you put me down for february 10th. Thanks!


----------



## London Kiwi

Yay Cppeace, thanks for starting the new thread. 
Can you put me down for Feb 11 please.

Hoping for some valentines BFPs!


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome London, Curly, Casey and Teacher I will add you all! We need to tackle cupid and make him cough up some bfps


----------



## Starkette

Add me to the list! Just got AF today so I'm out for January. I will be ovulating the first week in february, so my BFP could actually come on Feb. 14th! I'll be testing then if AF hasn't arrived. FX!


----------



## krissie328

Based on my last cycle af should be due Feb 9th. But I don't always ovulate so it might change. 

Fx to all the ladies trying this month. :flower:


----------



## baby D

Ok so according to FF, I'm predicted to ovulate on 28th Jan so I guess I'll test on ..... what do you reckon? 10th Feb? Later?


----------



## Cppeace

baby D I'd say if you ovulate around then your af will be due feb 10-12 so somewhere in there.


----------



## baby D

Ok pop me down for 10th &#128516;


----------



## Cppeace

Yeppers!


----------



## KateAndDust

Gah, looks like I'm joining too. Had about a billion bfns, and it feels like AF is about to rear her hideous head. AF is due around 2/17, so I'll test then (HA! We know it will be sooner that I test ;)). 

Cppeace, I really hope you get the best birthday gift in the world! *baby dust*

Is anyone trying something different this cycle? I think I'm going to use maca and try out some new yoga routines that are supposed to increase fertility. Maybe it's hokey, but I'll try anything, as long as it's safe and healthy.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry bout all the BFNs. Here's hoping cupid drops off lost of bfps here. 

Well I am eating brazil nuts before ovulation and will be eating pineapple after ovulation and am using preseed as well. Did the first insem today, plan to keep at till ovulation is confirmed.


----------



## baby D

CP tell me about the Brazil nuts then pineapple?


----------



## Cppeace

Brazil nuts are overall good for you but if you eat a fair amount before ovulation it can improve egg quality. They are full of selenium which is great for both men and women's fertility. Pineapple has bromalain which helps with implantation and making a healthy lining for implantation.


----------



## flyingduster

Add me in please! I'm waiting on O in the next few days, but I refuse to test early so I'll be waiting on AF due at around 1-2 February (we will see once I've Od!)


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome duster ! I will add you. Hopefully this is your month!


----------



## Yellow7687

Add me to the list! I'm cd2 right now- if everything goes like expected (hahaha- nothing in my life every goes as expected!!) I should be testing around the 13th. Can't wait to see lots of bfps!!!


----------



## baby D

I'm cycle day 2 too Yellow &#128516;&#127881;


----------



## Hersheybar

Can I join too please?
This is our first month of trying so feels very new and nerve racking! According to the app I use I should have Od yesterday. I've had back pain and lower abdominal cramps in one side which continues today so I reckon I could have od yesterday or today. I've been tracking my cycles for 3 months and tried using opks last month but just got really frustrated with them! I am currently on my honeymoon and have been staying with family friends at certain points on the holiday so haven't been able to try the last 2 days. As it's only our first month I'm not holding my breath. 
AF is due the 31st January, I will test on the 1st Feb if it hasn't turned up!


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Hershey! Best of luck with getting a quick BFP!


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome, Yellow! Good luck! I will add you.


----------



## Curlymikes

Cppeace are you close to ovulating yet? Im cd9 and hoping i have an early o month again!


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies! My cycles are all over the place. I only dtd once this morning, and based off last cycle (38 days) this week is my fertile week. Im not even sure im ovulating but dont want to rule out pregnancy. Period is due 2/3 latest so i will be testing on the 5th.


----------



## Cppeace

Wlcome kitty, feel free to hang out. 

Curly- I should be ovulating in a day or two by cervix and cm, but opks are being very slow on darkening. Looks like shall be cd 16-18 this. I should have known better than to think I might keep a cd 14 ovulation pattern lol.


----------



## flyingduster

Wiped EWCM this morning, so the beginning is here, I'll be ovulating probably tomorrow. We haven't got another bd in, so the pressure is on for tonight, and I don't feel overly hopeful to be honest. Sigh


----------



## Cppeace

Aww duster, sure hope you can get that bd in tonight! I so want you to get that bfp!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Duster, I'm the same as you. I had ewcm this morning as well, so expecting O hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Cppeace

FX for you too Lynn!


----------



## London Kiwi

Cppeace, leave me where I am for now, but I might need to adjust my testing day depending on what the acupuncturist says tonight / when I actually start a full flow. 
Im kinda just wanting it to hurry up now so I can officially have a CD1!!

How many brazil nuts do you eat daily? I already gorg on pineapple so going to give the nuts a go too. Why not!


----------



## Mom15

And here I am still with an insufficient LP. Anyone with tips on how to wean a 20/21 months old who is addicted to nursing to sleep, bring 'em on!
I'm hoping I will O early again. Last months Cd 16 O was by far a personal record. Good luck to those O'ing soon!
So Cppeace put me down for starting testing at Feb 10. I know that would be only 8dpo, but I have a bunch of IC to waste :)


----------



## Cppeace

Kiwi, you can eat anywhere from 1-6 or 7 a day. If you eat 5 or more a day you should take a day or two off of eating them though to make sure you don't way OD on Selenium- not super likely but just for safety.


----------



## Cppeace

I will add you Mom15- hope you get that BFP soon!


----------



## London Kiwi

Crap i've OD'd today, reckon I had about 10 haha. :haha:
I shall take it easy going forward - cheers for the tip Cppeace!!



Cppeace said:


> Kiwi, you can eat anywhere from 1-6 or 7 a day. If you eat 5 or more a day you should take a day or two off of eating them though to make sure you don't way OD on Selenium- not super likely but just for safety.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I've eaten that many before- it's hard to OD on selenium, it's is an accumulating thing and takes a long time to harm. Most people are selenium deficient so it takes a while to catch up and then go into a surplus. So I wouldn't worry about a few days of a few too many lol


----------



## krissie328

I use to eat a ton of them and never had a problem. Unfortunately I have lost my taste for them. :( 

So this cycle I decided to take vitamin e to help with a suspected lining issue. I think it is causing a skin break out though. :nope: I am going to back off and see if it clears up. But it started the day after I started taking them.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, Krissie, all nuts are healthy and great for you so pick some other ones if you can. They all contain great folate and fiber and fight heart issues and usually help fight of osteoporosis and other issues.
Sorry to hear about the breakouts. Might be a reaction to the vitamins them self. Some don't agree with the way they are made.


----------



## Mom15

When I checked my diva cup at 5pm it was empty. So I think I will mark today down as spotting, but 99% sure AF is kicking in overnight. Getting the ewcm I get as AF is starting.


----------



## Cppeace

-Well, spotting means your LP is another day longer- at least one good thing.


----------



## Mom15

Yes! That's true :) I used th cup overnight and this morning it has two or three pea sized jello like clots in it so I was sure AF was here. I will see what it looks like before I go to bed. With the cup it's mess free, but it's also harder judge if it's just spotting.


----------



## mayacat

Hey! I'm hoping to test Feb 1 (That will be 16 DPO, so should be safe from AF then!). I'm in a weird situation this time around. I just miscarried right after x-mas, and my levels are still dropping (though they were double-digits last Wed) so I may get a positive now even. I'm going to get a couple of dollar store tests tomorrow actually and get a baseline test Friday morning and see what I get. I'm not counting that one as I'm only 2 DPO now (assuming my temp stays high tomorrow morning, fingers crossed!)

The longer I wait this time, the better, but I'll probably go insane if I try to wait too long!


----------



## Stormykins

Mom15 said:


> And here I am still with an insufficient LP. Anyone with tips on how to wean a 20/21 months old who is addicted to nursing to sleep, bring 'em on!
> I'm hoping I will O early again. Last months Cd 16 O was by far a personal record. Good luck to those O'ing soon!
> So Cppeace put me down for starting testing at Feb 10. I know that would be only 8dpo, but I have a bunch of IC to waste :)

My DD was the same. What worked for us was basically making it more "inconvenient" for her to nurse at night. When she woke up I would only nurse for one minute then pull away. Then wait at least a few minutes before giving in again. After a few days of that I then made her wait a bit longer when she wanted to nurse... just a couple minutes or so. The whole process took about 2 weeks but it worked!


----------



## Mom15

Stormy - thank you for your tip, did that also work for going to bed? He sleeps on a couple of crib mattresses on the floor and besides the occasional once a night he has pretty much given up nursing in the middle of the night. It's getting him to sleep without nursing that seems impossible.


----------



## Cppeace

Hi Miyacat- so sorry to hear of your miscarriage. I hope you get a nice sticky bean soon. I will add you.


----------



## flyingduster

O is still yet to come along here, but EWCM is ramping up so any day now! Fx


----------



## hello_kitty

I'm getting cramps on my right ovary. Maybe I'm just now ovulating? My cycles are so over the place that I dont even know where I am at.


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds very likely kitty. Do some BD if possible.


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Cppeace, can you please amend my testing date to the 14th :)
After my longest cycle ever Im hoping these brazil nuts and acupuncture gets me that Valentines BFP!

Good luck to all of you ladies!


----------



## Cppeace

Will do!


----------



## flyingduster

Well I'm crampy today and have *copious* EWCM so I'm gonna say today I'm ovulating. Will try get another bd in tonight but even the one two days ago will cover us somewhat today too, so AF will be due 3rd Feb. woop!


----------



## Stormykins

Mom15 said:


> Stormy - thank you for your tip, did that also work for going to bed? He sleeps on a couple of crib mattresses on the floor and besides the occasional once a night he has pretty much given up nursing in the middle of the night. It's getting him to sleep without nursing that seems impossible.

Yes once we quit the middle of the night nursing I started it for the initial one as well, and it worked. Good luck!


----------



## Cppeace

So, my temp shot up today so I am prolly 1 dpo now, but tomorrow's temp should confirm it for me. If so then I will begin testing prolly Jan 28th but my LP last cycle went 14 days, though my norm was more like 12 so I dunno if I shall be testing the 1st or not but will leave it for now gals. If I get AF I will adjust and prolly be testing on the 28th or thereabouts depending on next ovulation. 
First time I can remember not have any ovulation pain since my teens, but I prolly slept right through it lol .


----------



## WishnandHopn

Hi ladies, can I join you? I think I O'd today or yesterday so I will *try* not to test until AF is due: Feb 3!

I just realized this cycle is my last chance to give birth before I turn 39...come on baby!


----------



## Cppeace

Hi Wishn! Welcome! I will definitely add you. We are both trying for number 1. Hope you get your BFP for valentines! :)


----------



## Mom15

I bought Brazil nuts today, peace :)


----------



## 28329

Im going to settle in here now. This cycle has been so wacky for me. Ff took my crosshairs away at 8dpo (yesterday) then my temp went back up today. I just want this cycle to end and start fresh :brat:


----------



## WishnandHopn

Sorry for the confusing cycle 28. Have you had long or anovulatory cycles before?


----------



## 28329

Never had one. But there's a first time for everything.


----------



## Cppeace

Well my temp plummeted so was just a fluke high temp apparantly. Sigh


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey ladies, I would love to join in!

Cycle 18 has started today and we will be throwing femara into the mix for CDs 3-7. We have unexplained infertility so I don't really expect the femara will help. BUT I'm going to keep an open mind and hope for the best :) I know that it likely won't do any harm!

AF is due February 15, but I will likely know one way or another by the 14th. Kinda crazy Valentines day will either bring me a BFP (finally) or another BFN. If it must be another BFN then at least there will be plenty of chocolate and wine LOL


----------



## flyingduster

Cppeace, I guess you didn't feel O pains, cos you didn't O after all!! Boo for the fake out temp spike though!!!!

Welcome everyone! Hugs to everyone being here cos last months bfn though. 


Afm, I swore I was ovulating yesterday; hip cramps on and off, masses and masses of EWCM in the morning then very little the rest of the day. But by evening my cervix, which had been sitting at a middle-high position, it disappeared way up high so I struggled to find it and today my temp has plummeted lower than ever, so I guess I'm ovulating today! And omg, we got a bd in last night!!! (Hubbys meds have meant finishing has been a very real struggle for us for a while now) so I've gone from feeling pretty so-so about it all this month, so suddenly feeling hopeful.

Also, today is cd18, which is my old typical O day prior to the early mc. Since the early mc it has been earlier, so FF put my predicted days earlier than today but I'm feeling certain today must be the day, back to my old usual again.

I know my chart looks all up and down here, but looking at my previous charts it's actually really consistently low for me! Normally I'm up and down like this both above and below a typical coverline of about 36.3-ish but if you look at my chart the highest of my highs in this FP are actually only just at my usual coverline level, so if my coverline ends up a typical level, it'll actually be amazing having so many lovely low temps before O.


----------



## Cppeace

lol your chart looks fabulous compared to mine lol


----------



## sheeps24

Hi I'm joining in this thread now if that's okay! I got my last bfp 4 years ago in February so fxd! AF is due approximately valentines day!


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Sheeps! Good luck on your bfp valentine! I will add you!


----------



## TeacherLynn

I'm still waiting to O also. I really thought I would on Mon/Tues but I haven't yet. I've had lots of watery cm and one day of ewcm and then it went back to watery. CD 16 today.


----------



## hello_kitty

Still getting cramps here and there. If af shows up by next friday, well obviously means im out. Wont be trying again until october.


----------



## flyingduster

Holy cramps batman! O is hitting me haaaaard today. It must be o! I hope it means it's a good one. Coooome on eggie!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol yep sometimes ovulation is very strong lol. I've heard that generally mean lots of competing follicles


----------



## BelleNuit

DH and I decided to take a break this cycle. We are only going to NTNP and I am not going to use femara or track anything. 

I just can't do this anymore and need some time to reset.


----------



## Cppeace

np Belle. I'll still leave your testing date


----------



## flyingduster

Check out my chart! I had a temp jump!! I never get a temp jump! It always takes days to climb up after O. This, combined with the solidly low temps I've had pre-O (my temps aren't normally so consistently low either) and the perfectly timed BD both the day before O and the day of O, I'm finally actually in with a solid chance this month! Woop!!! AF due on feb 4th. I'd like to say I will wait until AF is due, but we shall see. Lol

Also of interest is that *exactly* six years ago, I concieved my oldest son on Jan 21st as well.... Lucky day!???


----------



## Cppeace

Looks great Duster! Fx crossed for you!


----------



## Cppeace

BTW my opk went positive today finally. So, Should ovulate either tonight or tomorrow morn if opk pattern follows my norm. We shall see. https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170121_115606.jpg

That puts me back to ovulating cd 18 or 19, which was my norm, but so disappointed I didn't keep the earlier ovulation of last cycle. Ah well, hopefully a nice healthy egg to be met by happy sperm ready to make mini peace lol

If ovulating curently not feeling the normal ovulation pains, just pressures. If ovulating today my temp spike should be 98.5+ to hold my normal 1 degree rise. We shall see.


----------



## drjo718

Just checking in. Hanging out at CD8, spotting stopped today (I have long AFs). Started up temping again this cycle. Also started going to the gym to lose some baby weight and be generally healthier when I do get pregnant! I did the cardio machines while wearing nora yesterday.


----------



## Cppeace

lol sounds like fun Dr Jo :)


----------



## flyingduster

Cppeace, I am back to O on cd18 this month too, after early Os since the mc.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol our bodies can't make their minds up. Before my miscarriage I used to ovulate cd 16-18 then after it was cd 18-21 and then last month was cd 14. 

Just took my later opk and it's even more positive https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170121_175505.jpg


----------



## NovemberRayne

I would like to join please &#128522;

I'm currently 4dpiui of my second medicated IUI cycle.

AF is due around the 3rd of Feb but as I used a trigger shot (half dose), my official test date is the 6th

Good luck ladies!! &#128522;


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Rayne! I will add you! good luck!


----------



## MinnieMe017

Ooh ooh add me too! I am expecting my next period Feb 15.
Currently waiting for this period to end :(
Going on cycle 3 of TTC #1 and already depressed...


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Minnie. Wish you luck tackling cupid for that bfp!


----------



## CaseyJnr

Cppeace said:


> BTW my opk went positive today finally. So, Should ovulate either tonight or tomorrow morn if opk pattern follows my norm. We shall see.

We're ovulation buddies for this month! I got a positive opk late last night. Lots of ovulation pain on my left side too. It's CD15 for me today. 

I'm surprised after last month's chemical pregnancy, my body still ovulated at the normal time! 

Fingers crossed for determined :spermy: and :bfp:s


----------



## Cppeace

Fabulous Casey! Best of luck to those adventurous sperm.


----------



## TeacherLynn

I'm really thinking I'm ovulating today because I have sore breasts. Never have gotten them due to ovulation, so hoping this is a good powerful ovulation!


----------



## flyingduster

Good luck Teacherlynn! I've not had sore boobs for O either, but I'm sure any things possible. Are you tracking in any other way?? Fx!


----------



## QueenCheshire

Hello everyone! Please add me to the list as well! I haven't posted much on here but now that its been a year of trying, I've started AF a few days ago, and it's a new year...I'm in desperate need of some camaraderie! :hugs:

I should ovulate around Feb 3rd, so put me down to test on Feb 17th please! 

BFP to all of you! :pink::blue:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Ill join! IF i Od on cd16, then ill be testing on Valentines Day! :happydance:


----------



## Sunbeam2017

I'll be testing around the 9th Feb &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## 28329

If fertility friend is correct giving my back my ch's then af is due in 6 or 7 days. That will put me at testing around my birthday next cycle.


----------



## baby D

Morning all! I'm counting down to ovulation! Fertile window starts Wednesday &#128076;

Hoping for BFPs all around &#128516;


----------



## TeacherLynn

Duster, I started temping also. This is my first full cycle temping. My temp did go up the highest it's been since period, but it's not very high, so I don't know if I can officially confirm o for yesterday or not.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome new ladies! I will add and make changes as needed. 
Right now I'm achy and cranky and just not here.


----------



## Cppeace

I believe everyone is caught up now. Good luck all.

I'm in so much pain and such. We AI'd this morn and I had terrible spasming cramps just afterward. Pain in both ovary sides and uterus area. Anther positive OPK this morn so I'd say today should be ovulation day. Should see a huge temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## baby D

Ha I'm so excited to ovulate! My fertile window isn't starting till at least Wednesday according to FF but I'm so wanting to pee on a stick that I've started my OPKs already &#128514; Negative of course &#128561;


----------



## Cppeace

lol Don't feel bad. I start earlier than I should on OPKs. I just like to see that second line lol


----------



## 28329

Good luck cppeace. I hope this is your cycle.


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks 28. Fx for your next cycle to be the one for you!


----------



## flyingduster

Good luck catching the egg cppeace!! Do you mind if I ask what your situation is that you use iui/Ai? Tell me to bugger off if you want! Lol.


Teacherlynn, good luck, my temp usually does a slow climb up after O, so even if it's not super high yet yours may yet climb higher!


Afm, my temp was almost the same again today, but that's ok cos it wasn't back down below what will be my coverline, so in happy that I did actually O. I normally have a slow climb anyway so that big jump was uncommon! Lol. It'll hopefully just keep climbing in the next few days to a nice level for the TWW!


----------



## Cppeace

My guy has very low sex drive in so much as he doesn't feel like having sex. He does not have erectile dysfunction but does have some back and knee issues and sometimes sex gives him a headache. He generally doesn't think of sex that often and I usually have to initiate it. If I don't it doesn't happen. If He is pushing himself and doesn't really want it often he can not complete the job on his end. We average sex once a month, which isn't conductive to baby making. So we have now started regular home insemination with a syringe and container. I have to prod him for that but he is able to get that done pretty easy, usually 5 minutes or so. It has about the same chances as regular sex so gonna give it a try for a few months before throwing in the towel completely on baby making.


----------



## NovemberRayne

I'm 5dpt at the moment and I'm thinking the trigger has pretty much gone.. I haven't been able to test it out as my ICs are rubbish.

I'm starting to feel a lot more normal again, the nausea has stopped but I've a ton of lotiony cm the past 2 days. My Beagle has finally stopped following me absolutely everywhere & cuddling up to me! It's silly I know but she's generally not bothered with me so it was really extreme and out of character. &#128514;


----------



## jessthemess

I'm joining February, will test on 2/21! 

Things I'll be doing differently this month...
1. 150mg Clomid CD4-8
2. Low carb, better for my PCOS.
3. Actually BDing during ovulation time instead for the three days after ovulation ha
4. Temping earlier so that FF can tell easier when I have ovulated.

Anyway! Fingers crossed! I'll read through the 11 pages I've missed so far tonight!


----------



## flyingduster

That makes sense cppeace! We've done some home inseminations too, cos hubbys meds (depresession, adhd, anxiety, PTSD) have meant he struggles to finish at times, at least during sex anyway, for a while it was even hard for him to finish himself but we are slowly getting better. Last month we did some home insemination though cos nothing was working very well otherwise. We've managed better this month though!! 


My cm has gone creamy today, and cervix has firmed right up and closing too, so yay for all good signs O has happened and we had brilliant timing and now just gotta cross fingers!!


----------



## Cppeace

Well your temp looks good and your timing looks fab so hopefully you caught that eggy :)


----------



## hello_kitty

I know it's early as I'm only on cd 25 but I'm getting menstrual cramps. I guess she will show her face next week.


----------



## Cppeace

Kitty early cramps are usually a good sign of a BFP! FX for you ! Want to see some BFP in here early on lol !


----------



## jessthemess

Cppeace said:


> Sorry bout all the BFNs. Here's hoping cupid drops off lost of bfps here.

Yes! Come on Cupid!

Okay I read all of the posts so I can be more active this month than last month! These groups keep me sane, I swear. 

I think so far I'm the latest tester. I won't even ovulate for about 18-20 days. Darn these long cycles.


----------



## abennion

Id like to join :) this is cycle 20 for us, starting to crack down again now that I've lost quite a bit of weight and creeping closer to a healthy range. Currently using OPKs, baby aspirin and temping. AF made a surprise entrance three days early this cycle, most likely due to the weight loss (I O'ed way earlier too), so hoping for similar, happier results this cycle.

Good luck!


----------



## TeacherLynn

My temp rose more today, so I do think I have a steady rise after O as opposed to a steep rise. So, I believe I O'd on Saturday, which would mean my testing date is Feb 4th if AF doesn't get me that morning. Cppeace, you can change me from undecided to the 4th. Thanks so much!


----------



## 28329

Cppeace. Can i be down for the 3rd please hun? I believe i ovulated, finally! We got sone bd in so you never know. Not very likely though, egg quality is out of the water.


----------



## Nita2806

May I please be added to the list :D Started spotting today so I expect AF to be here tonight. I will be testing again on 23 February...so far (If I O on CD14 again)


----------



## Curlymikes

Well im sick and its messing everything up! I got a sinus infection two days ago had a fever and everything. What is wierd is my temps are now like my post o temps. I dont think i ovulated though. Do you think my temp could still be affected by sickness? I also started to get really bad diarrhea when i started to take antibiotics (tmi but like a few times every hour). So anyway i cant get a good hold to do an opk. I havent seen any ewcm yet though. Cd 15 today but i usually ovulate late.


----------



## jessthemess

Nita2806 said:


> May I please be added to the list :D Started spotting today so I expect AF to be here tonight. I will be testing again on 23 February...so far (If I O on CD14 again)

We are pretty to close to testing buddies! And I'm on 150mg of Clomid too. :)

Good luck on your next cycle!!


----------



## Cppeace

No ovulation for me.


----------



## Curlymikes

Oh cppeace thats frusterating! Do you think you will ovulate today?


----------



## Cppeace

I'm not holding my breath for it happening at all.


----------



## 28329

Sorry cppeace. I hope it happens very soon.


----------



## Nita2806

jessthemess said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> May I please be added to the list :D Started spotting today so I expect AF to be here tonight. I will be testing again on 23 February...so far (If I O on CD14 again)
> 
> We are pretty to close to testing buddies! And I'm on 150mg of Clomid too. :)
> 
> Good luck on your next cycle!!Click to expand...

Thats awesome. I still need to see my doctor for a new prescription, I am hoping she would give me 3 more months on Clomid. 

Goodluck :hugs:


----------



## Curlymikes

Any thoughts on my last post?


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry, Curly, I didn't see it. Illness can mess with your cycle and temps. If your temp stays up you prolly did ovulate.


----------



## krissie328

Curlymikes said:


> Well im sick and its messing everything up! I got a sinus infection two days ago had a fever and everything. What is wierd is my temps are now like my post o temps. I dont think i ovulated though. Do you think my temp could still be affected by sickness? I also started to get really bad diarrhea when i started to take antibiotics (tmi but like a few times every hour). So anyway i cant get a good hold to do an opk. I havent seen any ewcm yet though. Cd 15 today but i usually ovulate late.

I would go with your gut and say you probably didn't ovulate. I had this happen a couple cycles back. I got really sick (even got crosshairs) but then about a week later my temps went down and they got taken away. Then I ovulated late (around cd 22) and confirmed with temps, ewcm and af arrived on time. Plus when ttc it is just better to assume you haven't and keep bding.


----------



## krissie328

Sorry I haven't been around much. I have been feeling dreadful lately. I have a tenderness in my right ovary so I think that will be the one this cycle. I should be oing around the end of the week. No ewcm but I think I got some wet cm this morning. So hoping it goes fertile soon. Poor dh doesn't even know what is coming this week. :winkwink:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol well, I'm sure he will enjoy it at least a little :smug:


----------



## 28329

krissie328 said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much. I have been feeling dreadful lately. I have a tenderness in my right ovary so I think that will be the one this cycle. I should be oing around the end of the week. No ewcm but I think I got some wet cm this morning. So hoping it goes fertile soon. Poor dh doesn't even know what is coming this week. :winkwink:

Im sure he won't complain.


----------



## 28329

I have been dieting for the last 6 days. I put on quite a lot of weight since we had a house fire. Im 6 days in and 5lb down. Really proud of myself. Just a bfp to get now.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi, really hoping to make it to 11dpo which will be the first of February. If I make it that far I'll test on the 2nd so you can add me for then please! Thanks!


----------



## jessthemess

jessthemess said:


> I'm joining February, will test on 2/21!

You missed me, Cppeace :wave:


----------



## jessthemess

28329 said:


> I have been dieting for the last 6 days. I put on quite a lot of weight since we had a house fire. Im 6 days in and 5lb down. Really proud of myself. Just a bfp to get now.

I'm also changing my diet this cycle. I had lost about 15lbs when I finally got my BFP with my dd so I'm thinking maybe that will help again!


----------



## flyingduster

Teacherlynn, we are cycle buddies! 

Curly, I agree with the others, illness can definitely mess with your temps, so keep bd and see how you go!!

Afm, I got my official crosshairs today! Yay for a solid shift! I do expect my temps to go up yet, but as I normally have a slow rise if you ignore the first temp jump, yesterday and today are more typical of a slow rise. But regardless even if it doesn't shift upwards more, it's been a good shift anyway so I'm really happy. We had amazing timing considering our usual difficulties in bd so I'm feeling good.

AF due on the 4th, and I'd like to wait until then to test. If I can.


Tomorrow we are off on an unschooling camp for five days, with no cellphone reception, so I'll see you all when I'm home!


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry I missed you Jess, I will ad you and FX.


----------



## babylights

Hi ladies! I'm such crap at keeping up with these threads but I'd love to join! I'm gonna go back and read from the beginning. Wishing everyone GL for BFP's from cupid!

afm I'm pretty sure I O'd two days ago. And also last night - I'm fairly certain I released two eggs this month. It was late this month which unfortunately means that AF is scheduled to arrive on 2/7, my birthday. womp womp. Hopefully I'll get a BFP instead. Gonna try to hold out on testing until 2/2 since we're going out of town on 2/3.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome babylights! I will add you. You're bday is just one day before mine.GL this month !


----------



## Curlymikes

Thanks ladies. 

Cppeace i really hope you ovulate! Have you had annovulatory cycles before?


----------



## babylights

Thanks cpp!! I hope you O soon, don't your ovaries know they have work to do in time for your bday??!


----------



## Cppeace

None that I am aware of. Had that one long limbo a year ago that I ended up oddly pregnant and miscarried but no annovulatory cycles that I have charted and before charting no cycles that went over 33 days or under 28 so doesn't seem likely but I can't be positive. 
My opks are def negative now, my cervix medium and medium, my cm is mostly creamy. Feeling some pressure around both ovaries but no definite ovulation pain like normal. 
I need to cut my pineapple or it will go bad so ovulation or not pineapple is gonna be started today. 

My temps aren't quite as crazy as my limbo cycle so hopefully that isn't happening again.


----------



## Curlymikes

I was finally able to test! Almost there! I cant believe how dark it was today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cppeace

That looks great Curly. Should be getting the positive in a day maybe two. Get busy hon lol


----------



## 28329

Curly, get some practice in, that positive is so close


----------



## Wilkie

Can i join please. I will be testing on the 16th feb. Fingers crossed for this month x


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Wilkie! I will definitely add you. Wish you luck, hon!


----------



## krissie328

Started getting some ewcm and did my pm opk and it was considerably darker than this morning but a a shade lighter than positive. I'm gonna test in a few hours and see what it does. Fx this is my surge.


----------



## Cppeace

Fingers crossed Krissie!


----------



## Mom15

Lots of Oing going on already!! 

Cp - I hope you get your temp shift soon. Do you think your early high temps point to your hormones being off this cycle? Have you ever heard of seed cycling? I think it has helped me balance my hormones :) 

Afm, I am very hopeful for this cycle....we did it, DS is weaned :) and so I feel the big factor that was maybe still influencing my cycle is gone. The last time DS nursed was Thursday for nap, he must have been ready as he only whined a bit the first night. I'm so happy it wasn't hard for him. 
I'm hoping to repeat my early O around CD16. 
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Nita2806

Cppeach, still not Ovulating? 

CD1 for me today, :witch: finally decided to show in full force :happydance: I am so hoping for a February BFP.

Almos there Curly :happydance: time to get the :sex: started 



:dust:


----------



## 28329

My temps are pretty steady now. 6 days down 10 to go until af is due.


----------



## Sunbeam2017

Temp has shot here and opk was almost + yesterday - think today/yest is o day - told him to not even dream of telling me he's tired after work for the next 5 days &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## NovemberRayne

I really wanted to not symptom spot but I've definitely noticed something unusual eek? 

I'm 6dpiui and I'm cramping, it started yesterday, not too bad, just like a continual AF pain.

Also my boobs feel funny (again I noticed yesterday) 
I was in bed last night laying on my back and my boobs had an internal burning/warm tingly feeling with a few electrical type shooting pains.. 

Those feelings have continued into today, with a lot of tiredness... I guess its too early for it to be proper symptoms right?


----------



## Cppeace

No confirmed ovulation yet for sure. 
I've never had an issue with my hormones being out of wack before. We shall see what the coming days bring. 

28, your temps are looking good! Rayne, hoping that's a good sign for you!


----------



## Curlymikes

Cppeace looks like maybe tou ovulated yesterday. We have to see your temp tomorrow, lets hope it goes even higher. 

Afm i had that opk yesterday but no ewcm yet. But tmi i was a little itchy yesterday down there &#128563;, i might be getting a yeast infection from the antibiotics. Grrrr right in thime for ovulation. So it will affect cm if i dont treat it and if i do the medicine will kill the swimmers. I think i might not have a shot this month. I will see today how everything feels and decide whether or not to treat it.


----------



## Cppeace

I'm hoping the temp is high tomorrow to confirm. My temp didn't drop the one degree from bedtime to wake up though, which it generally does. I usually go to bed and wake to a full degree cooler. Today it was just a half of degree cooler. Tomorrow's temp should confirm if higher or deny if the same or lower. 
We shall see.


----------



## babylights

I got crosshairs *phew

cppeace FX you ovulated last night!!
28 GL this month!
Rayne hoping those are good signs!
Curly I hope it'll clear on its own!


----------



## Curlymikes

So im thinking this is positive? What do you guys think? Its a close call. But i have no other signs... Very little cm and seems white, no pains in my ovaries. We shall see...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Cppeace

I'd call that positive, Curly.


----------



## S_Dowd

I would love to be added! AF is due Jan 31st, so my plan is to test Feb 1st if she doesn't show her stupid ugly face.

I'm having tons of symptoms this month, and have renewed hope after putting DH on some new supplements/lifestyle changes. Oh I hope this is my month for a :bfp: 

Good luck, ladies! I wish all of you the baby you have been hoping for <3

P.S. And I agree with Cppeace, Curly, definitely positive!!!! May the odds be ever in your favor :)


----------



## babylights

yay for that positive curly!


----------



## Cppeace

Dowd, Welcome! I will add you! Wishing you luck with that BFP!


----------



## 28329

Looks a hair away from positive to me curly but get busy!


----------



## flyingduster

I'm with 28329, I'd call it a hair away from being positive, but darn it's close!!!


Temp up more today, yay. Off camping this afternoon, will catch up again on Sunday/Monday!


----------



## 28329

Enjoy camping.


----------



## hello_kitty

How is everyone doing?

Cd 28 for me here. Still having mild cramps. Based off average cycle, I am due for af next monday. Cramping can go both directions. I've had cramping before with my last two pregnancies but I've also had a week or so before af starts (and usually means a heavier period) so I really cant count on cramping as a symptom. The only difference I've noticed is how dry I am. Usually, I get a pretty good amount of discharge, but for the past few days I have been completely dry...dont know if this means anything.


----------



## Cppeace

Well Kitty, I hope it's a good sign for you this cycle. Want to see loads of BFPs in this thread!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Cpeace. I hope you get your bfp soon as well. I ordered some pregnancy test strips off amazon with a 2 day shipping. Its going to be here on Friday so I will start testing then. There are 25 tests so I will test until af shows up or I get my bfp.


----------



## Mom15

Kitty - good luck and thanks to your post I just remembered I need to order opk's! Would have hated to not have them to see when O is coming.


----------



## trumpetbeth

Could you add me to February 4? Thanks!


----------



## S_Dowd

Oh my gosh this twingey/crampy/pinchy pain on the left side is getting ridiculous! Started at 4dpo with a very intense pain on the left side that lasted a minute or two. I am now 6dpo, and it has been like a nagging ache only on the left side that comes and goes.

Anyone else having symptoms, or is everyone still waiting to O?


----------



## Cppeace

Sdowd, Well, I feel like I ovulated, but my temps sure haven't confirmed it. Your twinges definitely could be a good sign. 

I will add you trumpetbeth, Welcome and Good luck!


----------



## S_Dowd

Oh CP, I just looked at your chart. Yeah your temps are crazy!!! I charted for over three years, so I know how frustrating it can get when your temps don't do what you want them to.

Anything going on this month? Sick? Waking up at odd times? Different room temperature?


----------



## Cppeace

SDowd, nope. Been sleeping fine, not taking any supplements, temp stays between 68 and 72 in here, same blanket, same sleep attire, same sleep schedule, I have checked the thermometer against other thermometers and they are always pretty close to in sync. I temp vaginally so it also is not a mouth open thing and I am not sick. So, it's just crazy for no good reason.


----------



## abennion

Cppeace, have you been checked for PCOS? A very common symptom is mountain peak-like temps. Are your temps usually like that every cycle?


----------



## Cppeace

No, my temps are never like this. I have no symptoms of pcos so sincerely doubt I have it but no I have never been checked. My normal cycles look like this :https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/june%20ff.png


----------



## Nita2806

CP - do you have regular cycles? 

I also see you had +OPKs - might be that your body geared up for O, but didn't?(Honestly - I dont trust OPKs, it doesn't work for me lol)


----------



## S_Dowd

Yeah that looks like a great chart. Even women who have regular cycles can have a weird one from time to time. I would keep BDing at least every couple of days just in case. I know you got a +opk, but you can get a surge without actually ovulating. I always trust temps over opks. Judging by your chart I would say you haven't O'ed, yet. I just don't see how it's possible. 

What is most interesting to me is that your temps went up during the beginning part of your current cycle. 5 temps in a row were at or above your coverline. 

Bless your heart. I think you're going to have to take a wait and see approach to know for sure.


----------



## Cppeace

Well,I feel like I have ovulated. I generally get this always sleepy feeling when I have ovulated. If I get one more temp in the area I currently am FF is gonna mark me ovulating on cd 20.
There is no more fertile cm, my cervix in now lower and firmer and no more ovulation like pain so I either ovulated and simply didn't get a big surge like normal or will be waiting another couple weeks for ovulation. I do feel like I ovulated though. I'm generally not this sleepy any other part of my cycle.


----------



## babylights

Hoping it's as you said, just less of a surge than normal cpp! Hope we both get birthday BFPs!


----------



## Curlymikes

Oh good cppeace! 

I had some ewcm this morning so maybe i really am goung to ovulate soon. I will take an opk in a couple hours, im trying to hold it and not drink anything. I let you know how it goes.

Im finally starting to feel a little better! Still a little stomach stuff going on, but much better than before and my temp was normal for pre-ovulation.


----------



## 28329

Fingers crossed cppeace.


----------



## Cppeace

Me too Babylights!


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks ladies. Curly you know opks you don't have to worry as much about your urine being diluted as hpt. Not good to drink a ton of course but you don't have to abstain from drinking. Having too concentrated of urine can actually make opks inaccurate.


----------



## Curlymikes

Oh really i thought i read that youre supposed to hold for like 4 hours without drinking the last two. Good to know. I dont like drinking less around ovulation because i want as much ewcm as i can get!


----------



## S_Dowd

Cppeace said:


> Well,I feel like I have ovulated. I generally get this always sleepy feeling when I have ovulated. If I get one more temp in the area I currently am FF is gonna mark me ovulating on cd 20.
> There is no more fertile cm, my cervix in now lower and firmer and no more ovulation like pain so I either ovulated and simply didn't get a big surge like normal or will be waiting another couple weeks for ovulation. I do feel like I ovulated though. I'm generally not this sleepy any other part of my cycle.

O okay, I know exactly what you mean. I feel completely different during the luteal phase, which is why I don't chart, anymore. It was really helpful in teaching me my body, but after almost 6 years ttc, I have a pretty good handle on it lol

I really hope you already ovulated! What was your temp like this morning?


----------



## Cppeace

98.08 so pretty much hanging. One ore in that area temp and ff will give me cross hairs so we shall see what it dos tomorrow.


----------



## krissie328

Still waiting to o here. I have some definite watery cm and increased sex drive. But no positive opk. Looking at previous charts it looks like O is probably two days out, so probably Friday. I am hoping so as that would be the same as last cycle.


----------



## Cppeace

fx for you krissie! I want us to decimate the 20% average for bfp in Feb lol


----------



## Mom15

Fx you are right Krissie! 

I wish I could fast forward a week. The thought that I could O early again and what effect the weaning might have on my cycle has left me very impatient. How did I make it the cycles that I didn't O until I was in the CD30's or 40's???


----------



## Curlymikes

I took an opk and it was an almost positive. So im thinking i didnt get my true positive yet. But i guess it could be that today is o day. Only time will tell.

After what cppeace said maybe it happened bcause my urine yesterday was really concentrated. So i will just keep testing.


----------



## tbfromlv

Hey ladies. I'm lurking over in this thread now hoping that I will join you all in testing in February! Still hoping to O soon.. but my chart is wild too. 

The last two mornings I get a little bit of ewcm but it has disappeared and CM almost dries up completely as the day goes on. OPKs are all still negative (and seemingly lighter than before .. ugh) 

Hoping for lots of BFPs for everyone!


----------



## Cppeace

TB, hopefully your body gets with the program soon :) Welcome to lurk and chit chat all you like. :)


----------



## Curlymikes

Ok another update. This cycle is so wierd. I took an opk tonight after a good 5 hour hold quite a faint line. Like ones i get when im not near ovulation. So maybe its o day today and the surge is ending. I have no idea. Hopefully we can bd tonight, hubby didnt want yo yesterday.


----------



## Cppeace

Well was the one earlier today lighter than yesterday's ?If so then I would call yesterday's def your positive and today was prolly ovulation day.


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Well add me to the list! Af showed up this evening. Disappointed of course but what I expected since m/c last month. Looking forward to really being able to start trying again! 
Test date tbd. (later half of February)


----------



## Curlymikes

Yeah this morning was pretty dark almost there but not as dark as yesterday. I wouldnt consider it positive.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Poohbear!I hope you are one of our lucky BFP this month!


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Cppeace said:


> Welcome Poohbear!I hope you are one of our lucky BFP this month!

Thank you me too!!


----------



## hello_kitty

I was hanging out with my sister today and we were right by a dollar tree store so I went and got a cheapie test. I dont know when I ovulated but we dtd 8 days ago on the 17th, and I see a faint line on my end. Not sure if its an evap line or a true positive but was wondering if anyone else can see it.
 



Attached Files:







phpFpCv05PM.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Cppeace

I definitely see a line. I can't tell if there is color but I see a line. How exciting!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Cppeace. At least I am not going crazy. I ordered 25 hpt that are on their way. By the time it gets here on Friday, I should still see a line if not darker. 

I also dont know when I ovulated but considering we only dtd 8 days ago, it would still be too early to get anything darker at this point, dont you think?

btw - I just started getting breast tenderness today.


----------



## Nita2806

hello_kitty said:


> I was hanging out with my sister today and we were right by a dollar tree store so I went and got a cheapie test. I dont know when I ovulated but we dtd 8 days ago on the 17th, and I see a faint line on my end. Not sure if its an evap line or a true positive but was wondering if anyone else can see it.

I totally see a line too :happydance: how exciting.


----------



## Cppeace

was 8 days ago the only day you dtd?
If so then you are at most 9dpo and yep the line would be super light. You should get steady darker ones if that one is a genuine line :)


----------



## JoJazie

Hi, so we will test on 23rd Feb ccpeace


----------



## hello_kitty

Cppeace said:


> was 8 days ago the only day you dtd?
> If so then you are at most 9dpo and yep the line would be super light. You should get steady darker ones if that one is a genuine line :)

Yes, we only dtd on the 17th so I wasnt expecting anything.


----------



## S_Dowd

Oooo hello_kitty that looks promising!!! I see a line, but can't tell if there is color, yet.

I caved and tested this afternoon at 7dpo.... I don't know what I was thinking. Of course it was a :bfn:

The test was calling to me! It made me do it!


----------



## Cppeace

I will add you JoJazie! Good luck in month 2!

Lol Dowd,we've all heard the call of HPT. It is very alluring. Like sirens from the bathroom cupboard.


----------



## Nita2806

Oh no Dowd :dohh: the only way I could stop myself from testing last month was to only buy 2 tests, used the first on 11dpo and didnt want to waste the other one so I waited for AF to show. If I had more tests I would have tested every day :haha:


----------



## S_Dowd

HAHAHA!!!! Sirens calling lol That is so funny! 

And I have a drawer full of cheapies that basically came with my ovulation tests. 

I had another super sharp stabbing pain on the left side this evening just like I had at 4 dpo. And now it's back to dull achey/twingy/pinchy feelings again.

My bestie said her implantation cramping lasted 5-7 days with her first... I thought it was weird that mine has been going on for 4 straight days.

Oh and I swear my boobs are fuller. I am spilling out of my bra, today.

I don't want to breathe or cough or move. I am so scared I'm going to do something wrong if there really is a baby trying to burrow in.


----------



## teacup

S_Dowd said:


> HAHAHA!!!! Sirens calling lol That is so funny!
> 
> And I have a drawer full of cheapies that basically came with my ovulation tests.
> 
> I had another super sharp stabbing pain on the left side this evening just like I had at 4 dpo. And now it's back to dull achey/twingy/pinchy feelings again.
> 
> My bestie said her implantation cramping lasted 5-7 days with her first... I thought it was weird that mine has been going on for 4 straight days.
> 
> Oh and I swear my boobs are fuller. I am spilling out of my bra, today.
> 
> I don't want to breathe or cough or move. I am so scared I'm going to do something wrong if there really is a baby trying to burrow in.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who trys not to cough etc when thinking there may be a baby! All your signs sound very promising, good luck! Xx


----------



## WishnandHopn

I also have a drawer full of cheapies...7 dpo today and really really really want to resist testing until Feb! BFNs are just soul destroying for me.


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww Dowd - 7dpo is too early, but I understand how you feel. Waiting for 2 weeks feels like an eternity! I only got one test yesterday since I already bought some online, now I'm waiting for them to come home tomorrow and will be testing every day leading up to a darker line or af.

I no longer have the aching in my ovary, but I have back pain at times and mild menstrual cramping every other day.


----------



## baby D

Well I'm still waiting to ovulate but I'm getting the usual pains and aches plus has more cm today --- wouldn't egg white as it seemed thicker than that?? But it was a bit stretchy so what would that be called?? I'm rubbish at this cm monitoring thing!!


----------



## S_Dowd

Baby d- I really think CM varies a lot. I notice my EWCM is thicker when I don't drink enough water. Definitely BD anytime you see something that even resembles fertile CM!!!

Wishnandhopin- <3 I used to feel like that, too. Now I just expect them. I think I would literally faint if I actually saw a positive.

teacup- thx!


----------



## Cppeace

Is it slick feeling and stretches atleast a half an inch between fingers? If so it is ew no matter if clear or white. Otherwise if it is just forming little peaks that stay on the fingers that is creamy. If a mix, go with the more fertile in the mix. 

3dpo here and putting out some more creamy myself- norm for me. Still sleepy and snacking on a few brazil nuts and my slice of pineapple a day. My timing was fab, and I used preseed before every insemination so got a pretty positive feeling. 
I am torn whether to keep temping or not. Lower temps will stress me, higher temps will make me more excited so I dunno.

As for coughing or sneezing or whatnot. There is not much of anything your body normally does that can prevent implantation. We all stress about every little thing when we want the baby so bad but stress hurts everything. So best not to stress.


----------



## S_Dowd

Thanks CP! In my brain I know you're correct. But logic ceases to exist where TTC is concerned lol

So glad your timing was good!!!! I know charting really is a mixed bag. On the one hand when the temps go up it relieves stress, but when they go down it makes it worse.... I guess you have to decide if not temping will drive you more crazy than temping. Will you be wondering what your temps are doing?


----------



## Cppeace

It will prolly depend on tonight's temp. If it is in the 99's then I will prolly chart on, but it is only in the 98's I will prolly not. I don't need the extra stress. Last cycle I hated my 2ww temps with a passion. My first couple days were great but after that they were all over.


----------



## Curlymikes

Great temp today Cp! And you got your crosshairs! My temp was .5 lower today, may ovulation? Im so confused with that positive opk. I usually get 2 days of positives and ovulate the third. I hope i o today cause we bd last night! Im getting ewcm today, but it could be left over from bd. My opk is about the same as yesterday morning. Dark but not a positive. So if o isn't today, i think it will be soon.


----------



## Cppeace

sounds good Curly. Hope you see that rise tomorrow!


----------



## jessthemess

Oh wow! Things got busy in here! Haha go February!

I'm on CD5 and day two of Clomid, 150mg. And not eating low carb at all hahah but oh well!!!


----------



## 28329

8dpo and my whole family except hubby have a sickness and diarrhea bug. It is so difficult being ill and trying clean up after all the kids when they're ill. At least it takes away from early symptom spotting.


----------



## S_Dowd

28329- That's horrible! I hope you all feel better, soon! 

jessthemess- Yay! I hope you get a nice strong O!!! Low carb is the worst! I always lose weight, but feel like a zombie when I try it.

CP- your temp looks great, today! Yay for crosshairs! :)


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Officially making my test date the 22nd. Yay! :)


----------



## Cppeace

alrighty poohbear. I'll get you updated as soon as I can :)


----------



## krissie328

Your temps look great Cppeace. Fx you get a sticky bean.

Afm, I'm feeling frustrated as my cm has turned creamy and no positive opk. Feeling like this cycle isn't going to pan out.


----------



## S_Dowd

Oh no, Krissie :( I hope this cycle turns around for you!

This is the longest TWW, ever! I am 8dpo, today. Still somewhat twingy/crampy on the left side, but less than yesterday, although it's starting to pick up, now. I'm also still having very very sensitive nipples. Just the tips. My puppy keeps walking on my boobs when I'm laying down and it hurts!!!!

I'm not sure when to test. I was hoping to wait til February 1st, but I just don't see that happening lol

What do y'all think?


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry your body isn't cooperating Krissie. Hope it gets with the program soon. 

Dowd, I'd try to hold out till 10 dpo if at all possible.


----------



## S_Dowd

Ok thanks CP! I needed somebody else to make the decision for me lol :)


----------



## Cppeace

lol I am the logical sort. Implantation typically most often happens 7-9 dpo so I always try to wait till 10dpo to start testing. Plus my LP is generally only 12 days so I just want a couple days to test lol


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Cppeace said:


> alrighty poohbear. I'll get you updated as soon as I can :)

Now whether I'll be able to make it that far without testing first is the big question lol 
I'm new to tracking my ovulation so I'm going based off when my next af should be due


----------



## S_Dowd

If you have pretty regular cycles then you should be able to track that way. Just remember everyone can get a wonky cycle, sometimes. Mine are irregular, I have no choice but to track ovulation or I would never know when AF was due.

Oh and CP, my LP is 12 days, too. It does make it harder to test early lol


----------



## Cppeace

No problem, if you test early I can move you if too far off. I just wanna see a flood of BFP in this thread. Want us to ll have some spooky October Baby bumps! lol


----------



## babylights

Love your energy cp!!


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Just curious, does it make a huge difference what time of day you use opk's? I've heard it's best to use them mid-morning but it would be kind of... Awkward to do that at work LOL


----------



## Nita2806

jessthemess said:


> Oh wow! Things got busy in here! Haha go February!
> 
> I'm on CD5 and day two of Clomid, 150mg. And not eating low carb at all hahah but oh well!!!

CD4 for me and I will be taking my first Clomid, also 150mg tonight. I am hoping I ovulate again this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol My energy is not very high really. I am very sleepy this 2ww, but I do feel weirdly positive. This might just be my month! I also just like to hang out here lol

If Only taking one opk I generally test around noon, but if you need to test in the afternoon that's fine as well. Just FMU is not recommended because really concentrated urine can give false strong lines.


----------



## S_Dowd

I think as long as it's not first morning urine and you take them at the same time every day, it's fine.


----------



## babylights

haha I meant love your positivity, it's infectious! Hope this is your BFP!


----------



## Cppeace

Ah, yes I do try and be positive most of the time. It's just my nature. 

BTW figured I share this pic with ya'll so any body testing at 10dpo and saying " I know I'm out" can simply see the facts here.


----------



## Curlymikes

I love your threads Cppeace! Thanks for what you do! Its nice to have somewhere to come and get advice, share frusterations, laugh a little and be with women who get the whole ttc thing. Lets hope a good number of us move to first tri together!


----------



## Mom15

Lovin' this positive energy!!!


----------



## Cppeace

I sure hope so as well. Want us all to be sporting those fall baby bumps ;)


----------



## 28329

Great positivity in this thread. Many bfps are coming!


----------



## Hersheybar

I NEEDED to see this! I stupidly took a test yesterday at 9dpo and in the evening! I'd been having lots of twinges and needing to pee more. Of course it was a BFN!! I ended up spending the last night of our honeymoon crying. Such a stupid idea :dohh:


----------



## 28329

Sorry hershey. It's still super early :hug:


----------



## tbfromlv

Omg I woke up today to find this.. is this my positive opk??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7254.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SunnyBe

Yes, it sure is tbfromlv! Test again in the afternoon to be sure that it's not a false positive due to using FMU. Get ready for it :D


----------



## Nita2806

tbfromlv said:


> Omg I woke up today to find this.. is this my positive opk??

OMG! Its Positive yes :happydance:


----------



## London Kiwi

Yay for the Positive OPK Nita, busy weekend ahead for you ;)

CD10 for me so a little early for Ovulation but the line is getting gradually darker!

Cppeace! HELP!..........again :) You're so good at all this stuff so hope you dont mind.
Im still eating the brazil nuts, when did you switch to the Pineapple? After Ovulation? Cheers.

Happy Friday Ladies!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Cppeace that is a great chart! I once had a stark white BFN at 13 dpo followed by a BFP at 17 dpo, so I should know better by now than to test early. And yet here I am at 8 dpo getting the itch to test...

I always do my opks with fmu, mostly for convenience, but also because I drink a lot of water and my urine is too diluted to get a positive later in the day. Sometimes I get 2 days of positives but it seems to work fine.


----------



## Curlymikes

No ovulation yet. I am now marking the opk from the other day as negative and Im going to wait for my true positive. Maybe today!


----------



## Cppeace

Good morning all :) Tb, that is definitely positive. If you usually test with fmu then accept it as positive. If not test again a a couple hours to be certain.

Kiwi, the brazil nuts are fine all cycle as long as you don't od on em lol. Pineapple should be started as soon as you are sure you ovulated and continued until 11dpo or you get a bfp. 

4dpo and feeling good but that could be because I've not vacated the bed yet lol.


----------



## London Kiwi

Cheers Cppeace!
I totally OD'd on CD1 I reckon I ate about 250grams of the blimmin things and I was thinking, how the hell do people eat that many nuts haha. Now i've settled for around 8 a day - much easier!  
Will get the pineapple in the shopping trolley this weekend.

I sooooo hope there are alot of BFPs this month. Little Valentine beans!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeppers I agree, lots and lots of bfps!


----------



## TeacherLynn

6dpo today. The first day of possible implanting, woohoo!! 

This cycle was completely natural, as I had been taking Clomid for the past 7 months. Super excited that I actually ovulated on my own with great BD timing!! Come on BFP so I don't have to IUI next cycle!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ahh Ii always do FMU because I can't test any other time before I get off of work (I teach so I barely get to go during the day as it is!) and I drink 120+ oz of water so at night it's so diluted I'm not sure if trust it anyway lol but my FMU has never given me this dark before.. the brand said to test any time. I'll still try tonight when I get home but I'm hoping that's my cue!


----------



## tbfromlv

Teacherlynn I hope this is your BFP month!! Baby dust to you


----------



## babylights

28 your chart looks so great!!!

tb I use FMU too and I've also only had one that dark so I think that's your positive!!

london & curly hope you O soon!!

Teacher hope this is your bfp!!

afm 6dpo my temp dipped a little and while logically I know it's no big deal I'm a little bummed. Otherwise my back and whole body are aching today. Basically I keep feeling like AF is around the corner but she's not due til 2/6.


----------



## Cppeace

Babylights, oodles of women say it feels like AF is coming for a week and then get a BFP!

Teacher that is so awesome that you ovulated on your own! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## baby D

TP that is an awesome positive!! Yay!

Teacher that must feel so good knowing that you ovulated on your own! Fingers crossed for you!! Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

I tested again with the tests that came in the mail. BFN this time, so I am guessing the result from the other day was a evap line. I am only 10 dpo though so its still really early.


----------



## S_Dowd

awww sry about the :bfn: hello kitty, but you are so right, it is still early!!!! I love that chart that CP posted. I think it helps us keep early testing in perspective and shows that a lot of people don't get their :bfp: until later.

Man, I am so off this week. DH called me today and asked me if I wanted him to pick up lunch. I was so confused about him coming home, early. Then he told me it's Friday. I totally thought it was Thursday. This TWW is rotting my brain! Oy

Same symptoms for me at 9 dpo, but the cramping/twinges has been a lot less yesterday and today. Nipples are still sensitive. 

I resisted testing, today! 

Teacher congrats on Ovulating on your own! That is amazing!


----------



## Jessie7003

So I'm joining this pretty late considering I'm due AF on the 2nd Feb. Me and my boyfriend weren't actually TTC but not preventing either and the last few days I've felt like I might actually be pregnant. I'm 8/9 dpo and my boyfriend asked me last night why my boobs were so swollen. So of course I got out of bed to check and they did indeed look a lot bigger than normal. Also, the last few days I've had a stuffy nose which I put down to a cold though I've heard it can be a symptom. Then today and yesterday I have had the worst heartburn. I also had a drop of brown spotting about 4 days ago and was wondering why because I was still a week of AF, no cramping accompanied this. This then turned to pink cm which then disappeared back to normal white cm. I have been extremely tired and had headaches lately but I used to suffer migraines so put this down to them possibly returning. I have been taking migraine medication which stopped them completely for years but since last night decided to stop this just in case I was pregnant. FX ladies! I'm getting a little excited now!


----------



## 28329

babylights said:


> 28 your chart looks so great!!!

Thank you. As does yours.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Jessie! I will add you for the 2nd or would you prefer the 3rd?

Dowd, lol I argued with my boss yesterday Cause I though for sure it was February already lol My mind is all askew


----------



## Curlymikes

Opk negative today again. Lots of ewcm though and some cramps on my right side! Yay!


----------



## Cppeace

Hope it happens soon Curly GL


----------



## tbfromlv

Curly I hope your positive opk is super soon!! 

Afm I got paranoid about the FMU +opk so I took it again when I got home from work.. I think it's real :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7259.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tbfromlv

Hello Kitty & Jessie I'm crossing my fingers for you to get your BFP!


----------



## jessthemess

My cousin just <secretly> told me she's pregnant again and we were pregnant together last time and had our babies just 5 days apart so now I REALLY REALLY want this to be a month we get pregnant! SO MUCH. TOO MUCH. :)


----------



## Mom15

Tb - that's a blazing positive!!! 

Jess - keeping my fingers crossed for you that this is you month!

Afm, I think I'll do an opk tomorrow or maybe Sunday. I swear there is already something eggwhitey in my cm. And after last cycles O on CD16 (really early for me) I don't want to miss it.


----------



## tbfromlv

Jess that would be so fun!! I hope you get a BFP too :) My sister in law is pregnant right now and although she is due in July, it would still be fun to share some of it with her :)

Mom15- I understand not wantint to miss it! My cycles are so unpredictable I started testing at cycle day 8.. here I am cycle day 25 getting my positive... I swear I'm not a POAS addict LOL


----------



## Cppeace

TB Definite positive!

Jess I sure hope you get your BFP! After a chemical generally you are more fertile the following 3 cycles. 

As for me: I am so tired and my back is achy and I am feeling pinchy probey feeling to the right of the uterus area. It's early in my tww for all this symptom spotting lol


----------



## S_Dowd

Jess and Tb, I know how you feel about wanting to get pregnant with family. 3 of my sister-in-laws are pregnant right now (1 sil just had a baby in November), and it would be so cool to join in so my baby will have lots of cousins around the same age.

Cp-I hope those twinges mean something!


----------



## tbfromlv

CP thats the tww brain. lol that said- all symptoms sound good so far!!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol my brain doesn't make bloating or cramps lol or my feet never get warm. I am under blanket, wearing slippers in a 70 degree room and my feet are little ice burgs 

I try not to symptom spot unless they are unusual and anything before 6 dpo with me is definitely unusual.


----------



## abennion

I'm in the same boat as you S, starting trying with one of my SILs, she now has a 9 month old, another SIL has a 2 month old and the last SIL is due next week. It would be wonderful for us to have a lo close in age to them.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies, I am so nervous right now, because I think this is it! I did a test half an hour ago and after the 5 min mark I got this faint line. There is definitely a line on my side and it has color I just dont know how good you can see it on the pic I uploaded.
 



Attached Files:







20170127_182150-1.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 36


----------



## babylights

I see it! Congratulations!!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Just tested again, same faint pinkish line. Its not gray or clear but just a really faint pink. I will be calling my ob doctor's office Monday to set up an appointment to confirm the pregnancy and will update you ladies.


----------



## hello_kitty

babylights said:


> I see it! Congratulations!!!

Thanks hun! Baby dust to you!


----------



## S_Dowd

Ahhhhh! Congratulations Hello kitty! That's so exciting :) 

Do you know how many dpo you are?

Is this the first :bfp: of the thread???


----------



## TeacherLynn

Thank you everyone. It is such a good feeling to ovulate lol

Congrats Kitty! So excited for you!

I do have a question. I'm temping for the first time this cycle, which is how I know I ovulated, and I'm wondering about the implantation dip. Is it very common in women who implant to get that dip, or just a sometimes thing?


----------



## JoJazie

Jess, I hope it's ur month too. They'll be special little cousins that's for sure!


----------



## Cppeace

I definitely see it Kitty! Congrats lol are you in the January thread or should I just mark you early in here?

Teacher, the implantation dip happens in pregnancy charts more often than in non pregnant charts but if this is your first month temping you don't know your pattern yet. Some women have a dip every tww. If you get a dip between 6-11 dpo and the next day it rises to back up where it was or higher then it is a good sign but in no way a guarantee.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Okay, thanks so much for the information. I didn't have a dip, I was just curious. Looking for anything that could lead to a bfp lol


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks ladies! I didnt think I would get a positive so soon. 

Cppeace - I would love to stay in here. I intended to test on febuary 5th because my period was supposed to be due this Monday. My cycles are all over the place though, so I might have ovulated sooner...I really dont know.

Thanks Dowd! Based off the calculator, I was suppose to ovulate on the 17th, so that would make me 10 dpo today.


----------



## babylights

I'm having such intense pains that I hope are implantation. Burrow in there beans!! (I think/hope I released two eggs)


----------



## Cppeace

FX for you babylights!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Congrats hello kitty!!!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Can you please add me cppeace, I wasn't suppose to be in with a chance for a few months due to hubby being away for work but by some miracle I o'd while he has been here on break and am now 5dpo lol
I will be testing on the 6th if af doesn't show. I have had intense cramping today so I am hoping it is implantation!! This would be amazing if we just so happen to catch it this month. I o'd the day he came back and we weren't even going to bd lol as he was so tired from flights and what not but managed to convince him :)


----------



## S_Dowd

babylights- that sounds like a good sign!!! Ahhh I hope you get twins! That would be so cool!

Kirstie- I am so so glad y'all caught your O! How lucky is that :) I hope this is your month! Any symptoms?


----------



## Kirstiedenman

S_Dowd said:


> babylights- that sounds like a good sign!!! Ahhh I hope you get twins! That would be so cool!
> 
> Kirstie- I am so so glad y'all caught your O! How lucky is that :) I hope this is your month! Any symptoms?

Only the really bad cramping today and an overwhelming feeling I am pregnant. This is number 4 for us but I felt I was pregnant last month as well so who knows. The cramping is what is making me really think I am it is pretty bad cramping and with each pregnancy the cramps I have gotten just before my bfp have gotten worse so fx :) 
What about you any symptoms?


----------



## baby D

A bit of help please ladies , is there a way to adjust BBT temps -- mine went up today but I forgot to set alarm so was taken a good hour to hour and 15 mins later than normal. Plus I was wrapped up in my quilt so possibly hotter than normal? I'm sure I read somewhere that you can adjust it?


----------



## 28329

Congratulations hello kitty.


----------



## abennion

baby D said:


> A bit of help please ladies , is there a way to adjust BBT temps -- mine went up today but I forgot to set alarm so was taken a good hour to hour and 15 mins later than normal. Plus I was wrapped up in my quilt so possibly hotter than normal? I'm sure I read somewhere that you can adjust it?

The adjuster isn't on FF, but if you type bbt temp adjuster into google you should be able to find it :)


----------



## NovemberRayne

Congratulations Hello Kitty &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

I'm 10dpiui today as well, but I'm too scared to test just yet


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Kirstie! I wil add you. Sounds like fate to me!

babyD you can go here to adjust https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## baby D

Thanks all! I really don't think I did ovulate yet as I'm getting the cramps today! I'll use last test tonight to see if I get a surge!


----------



## hello_kitty

I just tested again, line was definitely darker. I dont understand though, my average cycles are 34 days, we dtd only once on 1/17 based off that i would only be 3 wks 4 days pregnant. So why would a positive show up so soon? Ive taken 4 tests all positive, surely it cant be false right?


----------



## baby D

Do you have a picture kitty?


----------



## Cppeace

Kitty, you could be 11-12 dpo, def can get positives starting at 8dpo. That's awesome!


----------



## chocolatechip

Hey Everyone,

It has been a long time since I've had the strength to come back into these forums since my last miscarriage, but here I am - ready to be a February tester. This will be my 4th cycle post-MC (at 8 weeks). I don't hold out a ton of hope for this cycle as it took me 6 cycles after the last MC but here's hoping!

I will test on February 17


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Chocolatechip. So sorry for you loss. Here's hoping you get a nice healthy sticky bean from cupid. I will add you.


----------



## hello_kitty

Sorry for your loss chocolatechip! Baby dust to you!

Baby d - here is this mornings test
 



Attached Files:







20170128_100650-1.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## baby D

That's a really good line kitty! I'd say you have a BFP coming your way &#127881;


----------



## littlefishygg

Right in for cycle number 7. Who knows when I will ovulate this month, I will be trying the Soy Isoflavones again but let's say I'll be testing on the 28th.


----------



## 28329

Temp dip today. But im sure Thats because im over ther nasty tummy bug. I was ill with it for 2 days and today i am so much better so i put it down to that.


----------



## Jessie7003

Cppeace said:


> Welcome Jessie! I will add you for the 2nd or would you prefer the 3rd?
> 
> Dowd, lol I argued with my boss yesterday Cause I though for sure it was February already lol My mind is all askew

The 2nd please x


----------



## S_Dowd

I don't think this is my month. I know it's still early, but I tested this afternoon (10 dpo) with an IC and got a :bfn: 

I wasn't planning to test today, but DH took me on a date and I wanted to see if I should get a drink

All my symptoms have disappeared. I know I'm not out til AF shows, but I feel out.


----------



## hello_kitty

S_Dowd said:


> I don't think this is my month. I know it's still early, but I tested this afternoon (10 dpo) with an IC and got a :bfn:
> 
> I wasn't planning to test today, but DH took me on a date and I wanted to see if I should get a drink
> 
> All my symptoms have disappeared. I know I'm not out til AF shows, but I feel out.

Dont feel so bad Dowd. With my last two pregnancies, I had NO symptoms at all. Not even cramping and didnt even test positive until 15 dpo. Good luck to you hun!


----------



## flyingduster

Hey all, I'm not gonna try catch up on the posts I've missed in the last five days!! But I'm back, with the TWW half gone already, so Woop!!! 

8dpo, temps did a pretty swoop up and a typical hormonal dip today. Expect they'll go back up tomorrow. Still keen to hold out till AF is missed to test (4th)


----------



## Cppeace

Dowd at 10dpo you only have a30% shot at a bfp! you are in no way out yet.


----------



## JoJazie

Good to see you are joining in choc. Hopefully it won't be too long.


----------



## Curlymikes

Well no + opk and no o today. Lots of cramping and still ewcm but seeming a little more white-ish. Hmmm maybe i missed my surge on the opk? Or maybe its tomorrow. Still waiting...


----------



## S_Dowd

Thank you for your encouraging words, I just did some research on the particular internet cheapies I have, and well they suck. I should have read more reviews before I bought them, so I have learned my lesson.

Tons of women were 6 weeks pregnant and still getting negatives on these tests. They had blaring positives on every other store test.

This actually makes me feel a lot better and more hopeful :)... although I am annoyed as a consumer :/


----------



## S_Dowd

Curlymikes- I hope you are BDing away just in case!


----------



## hello_kitty

Dowd - which brand is it, so maybe other ladies can avoid?


----------



## S_Dowd

The brand is 

Diagnos. 

I got them on Amazon. BEWARE!

There are some positive reviews, but A LOT of negative ones.


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks for the info Dowd. I'll avoid them for sure. :) I have around 12 of my IC super sensitive ones left and I feel I will see a positive this time :)


----------



## S_Dowd

That is soooo exciting CP!!!! :) I hope you're right!


----------



## baby D

So my crosshairs were removed today but that totally fits as I was sure that I hadn't ovulated yet! Am out of OPKs now so will need to keep an eye out for other fertile signs! We BDd this morning just incase!


----------



## Cppeace

Well, just keep bd every other day if possible and watch the temp, cm and cp, baby D.


----------



## S_Dowd

baby D said:


> So my crosshairs were removed today but that totally fits as I was sure that I hadn't ovulated yet! Am out of OPKs now so will need to keep an eye out for other fertile signs! We BDd this morning just incase!

I knew you hadn't O'ed yet! You barely had a rise! Yay! Keep BDing, especially when you see fertile CM. Sperm can live in fertile CM for up to 6 days!!! FXed for you


----------



## tbfromlv

CP I have my fingers crossed for you!! So exciting!

Question- how many days does it typically take to get cross hairs on FF? This if my first cycle temping. 

Dowd- are you going to order some others? That's disappointing to know some brands are out there not giving accurate results!


----------



## S_Dowd

I will order more if I don't get pregnant this month. AF is due Tuesday, so it is a little late to order more. I just checked, and I actually have 2 clear blue pregnancy tests (lines not digital). I am going to try to hold out til AF is due or the day after. I hate blue dye tests, but they are all I have.

I am definitely going to order Wondfos next time.... although I am hoping that I won't need any more :)


----------



## Curlymikes

Im calling my opk positive today. Today is day 5 of ewcm! I cant believe how many days ive had it! Still crampy so i think i will ovulate on tuesday (but i hoping for tomorrow instead).


----------



## NovemberRayne

I also purchased some ICs - One Step blue handled strips they are supposed to be 10mIU but not a single one picked up my trigger shot, or the chemical bfp I had in august.. I ended up throwing them out last week.


----------



## hello_kitty

The ones I have are called Accumed. I bought it off amazon for $3.54 for a pack of 25. This is the first brand that gave me an early positive. It has a 4 star average review. There are some bad reviews but most of those gals were unlucky with a bad batch, majority are happy with lines that got darker. The ones I got do have an expiration date of 3/2017 and its clearly stated thats why they're cheap.


----------



## S_Dowd

I actually feel a little guilty. I got a :bfn: so I did have a drink w/ dinner. It wasn't a very big drink, so I'm sure it's fine, but I probably would have passed if I knew how inaccurate the tests were.


----------



## Curlymikes

I wouldnt worry about one drink. Are you going to test again with a different test?


----------



## Cppeace

ff gives you cross hairs after 3 days of sustained high temps . Thanks for the luck!


----------



## S_Dowd

I have 2 clearblue tests in a drawer (not digital), but I am only 11 dpo, today. My period is due on Tuesday. I am going to try to hold out and just see if I get AF.

DH is home right now, so I really don't want to take one today. If I am preggo, I plan to surprise him in an epic way, and I can't do that unless he's at work. And there is NO way I could keep it a secret from him.

Oh I hope this is our month.... I had so much weird cramping. I am praying that the cramping was implantation!


----------



## 28329

I hope the epic surprise is very soon s dowd.


----------



## flyingduster

Tbfromlv, FF likes to have three temps higher than the majority of those previous in order to give crosshairs. So if yours goes up again tomorrow it'll likely give you crosshairs! 

Good luck dowd!!

And everyone!! It's nearly feb!

Afm, my temp decided to keep going down today! Which I find fascinating. I'm intrigued how it'll go now; will it go down more yet? Will it ping straight back up? Or take days to climb up?? We shall see!! I'm currently quite content to just watch and wait and see if AF arrives on Saturday, or not.


----------



## S_Dowd

Thanks 28329! How are you doing today? Your chart looks great! I hope that little temp dip yesterday is a good sign!

Thanks flyingduster! Your chart looks interesting, and I'm really curious to see what it does tomorrow. Do you know how long your luteal phase is?


----------



## baby D

Sooo want to ovulate!! I'm getting hot flashes today so hoping its happened or about to! Waiting is driving me mad!


----------



## Cppeace

One drink this early will hurt nothing.Babe doesn't get anything in your bloodstream for several seeks.


----------



## Cppeace

As for me got a really weird sensation earlier.Almost lke a vibration ,stretch muscles or something in the uterus area for like 2 or 3 minutes.


----------



## baby D

That sounds positive CP! I'm feeling good about this month for you!!


----------



## teacup

Cppeace said:


> As for me got a really weird sensation earlier.Almost lke a vibration ,stretch muscles or something in the uterus area for like 2 or 3 minutes.

That's what I had when I was pregnant! Great signs! :happydance: xx


----------



## Cppeace

Aww thanks ya'll I def feel different this tww than previous one lol


----------



## tbfromlv

CP! So exciting!! bFP coming your way.. I can just feel it!

baby D I hope you ovulate soon!!


----------



## Cppeace

Looks like you Ovulated by that little uptick on your chart TB! That big drop and positive OPK ! Climb temp climb lol.

Side note: Ladies who have been pregnant before and had more normal symptoms : When they say you need to go pee more often when you get the orge do you go pee and there is a normal"full bladder" amount or is it the sensation you need to pee and then you only really need to be a little. Cause I just went 20 minutes ago and am now getting feeling I'm gonna need to go again soon and haven't drank anything yet today lol


----------



## 28329

S_Dowd said:


> Thanks 28329! How are you doing today? Your chart looks great! I hope that little temp dip yesterday is a good sign!
> 
> Thanks flyingduster! Your chart looks interesting, and I'm really curious to see what it does tomorrow. Do you know how long your luteal phase is?

Im good! I thought my temp went down yesterday because I was over the tummy bug but back up today. Lord knows what it means but i hope it's good.


----------



## 28329

Cppeace, sounds promising!


----------



## Curlymikes

Cppeace when i was pregnant i remember feeling like i had to go, but i wouldnt necessarily go a lot for how bad i felt like i needed to go. Does that make sense?


----------



## Stormykins

Cppeace said:


> As for me got a really weird sensation earlier.Almost lke a vibration ,stretch muscles or something in the uterus area for like 2 or 3 minutes.

I had this when I was pregnant - definitely a good sign! Also about your urge to pee question - I had the urge to pee almost constantly with my DD for the first few weeks (3-6ish), then it somewhat went away and came back later on. Just like you said I would barely drink anything and yet have the urge to pee every 20 minutes... usually a decent amount, but sometimes just a little. Lots of good signs for you. I think it's your month! 

Curly I think we'll be around the same DPO. I just got my pos opk today (well I had a possible pos yesterday but it was a close call). I've also been having a crazy amount of fertile CM this cycle. Hope this is a good sign for us! :happydance: But I am not counting myself in until I confirm O... still a bit apprehensive after the last two months.


----------



## Cppeace

There's gonna be oodles of BFP in this thread!


----------



## 28329

Here's hoping there is!


----------



## S_Dowd

I am soooo nauseous right now! I could totally throw up if I think about it. Ugh, I should probably scrub my toilet in case I do puke.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, Dowd. I'd say good sign.


----------



## TeacherLynn

I hate the tww. I had a temp drop today, which could mean something and could not since I've never temped before. In addition, I had alot of watery cm today. This doesn't happen except when I'm on my way to o day. After o I stay dry or very light creamy. I want to get my hopes up, but at the same time getting my hopes up is so disheartening when af comes.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Cp: this is so your month!!!! Fx for you hun your symptoms are great!!! 

Good luck to those of you waiting to o sending you lots of :dust:

Afm: I had 2 days of cramping awful 5-6dpo then as soon as that went constant needing to pee last night I got up 3 times!!! And today I am going constantly and when I do need to go I near on wet myself lol 3 kids will do that! I had a quick intense bout of nausea yesterday and have been eating like a pig. Something inside of me says yep def pregnant. I am thinking if I implanted 2 days ago at 5dpo I could technically get a bfp tomorrow at 8dpo so I think I might head to the chemist today and grab a test for the morning eeekk that would make me a jan tester though but I don't think I can help myself.


----------



## Cppeace

Best of luck Kirstie. Sounds like your month too! So excited!

Kitty? How are the tests looking?


----------



## hello_kitty

A lot of positive signs on here!

Cppeace - todays test!
 



Attached Files:







img_20170129_174214_828.jpg
File size: 259.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## hello_kitty

Theyre def getting darker, i no longer have to squint to see them


----------



## S_Dowd

That is amazing, hello_kitty!!! :) :) :) Congratulations again!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Kitty that is a great line and definitely getting stronger congrats hun! 


Afm: I never went and bought a test today so will buy one tomorrow morning while I am out and test wednesday morning I think which will officiay put me in the feb testing lol. It is the day before my eldest starts his first day of primary school what an emotional week it will be if I get my bfp!!


----------



## babyplease22

Hi everyone. I'm still over on the January thread for now but I'm really really trying to hold out testing until 10dpo which is the 02/02 so I think maybe I should join this one as well. :)


----------



## Sunbeam2017

So I am on for testing but we are 99% certain that I didn't ovulate ! Just need to keep checking to see if I ever am! Don't know which way to turn next! I'm on metformin for pcos!


----------



## krissie328

Cppeace- please remove me. I will not be testing in February. :flower:

Good luck to all the ladies still testing.


----------



## S_Dowd

I'm currently 12 dpo. 've never uploaded a picture before, so I hope this works. I just tested, and I think I see a very very faint line, but I don't know. Does anyone see anything? :shrug:

I keep looking at it. I think I may have line eye.... I don't know???!!! Help!
 



Attached Files:







1485782739036-807667823.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 35


----------



## abennion

Started OPKs this morning, hopefully I'll be able to join most of you in the TWW soon! 

Sorry Dowd, it may just be my phone, but I can't see anything yet. I'm also really horrible for seeing lines on blue dye tests. Hopefully AF doesn't show!


----------



## S_Dowd

Thank you for looking! I hate blue dye tests as well. A friend sent it to me a few months back, and it's all I have.


----------



## Curlymikes

Dowd, im sorry but i dont think i can see anything.

Hello kitty those are looking awesome! 

Afm. I finally got a definite positive opk! Yay! I feel like i have waited so long! Everyday i thought surely it will be positive tomorrow! Yesterday was boderline positive, i called it positive and today for sure is! 

Also today i took my temp 2 hours early, would that affect it? I thought today would be o day because i had so much cramping yesterday, but since my opk is positive today i would say o is tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## S_Dowd

Yay Curlymikes! That looks great! I jope you catch your egg!!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks ladies. I will keep you updated once i get my first prenatal appointment set up.


----------



## 28329

Congratulations hello kitty. Lovely lines.


----------



## teacup

Yayyy congratulations Hello_kitty! That's an amazing line! Have a happy and healthy pregnancy! Xx

AFM - I should have had a positive ovulation test yesterday but it was completely negative. :shrug: Going to try again this evening, but I didn't test on Friday so might have missed it. Have got lots of BD'ing done anyway, so hoping we have a good chance. :thumbup:


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Ugh I'm still a few days shy of what should be my fertile window and I'm already getting incredibly impatient lol! I might lose my mind when I officially enter my tww haha


----------



## rickyandlucy

Please add me to the list for testing Feb 11. :) My Ava bracelet said my fertile window started Saturday. Got a high fertility (but not peak) on a Clear Blue digital OPK yest, and this morning Ava bumped my O day up to today. Bd'ed on Saturday and again this morning. Fx! Perhaps Cupid will bring us a BFP for Valentine's Day!!!!! <3


----------



## Cppeace

Curly, yes taking your temp over 30 minutes early can effect it. You canadjust it if you feel it is too off. 

Dowd, sorry I don't really see anything on the test!

Yep! Kitty! I am def marking you as a BFP!

I will go back through and make all the adds and adjustments! Welcome all! And :dust: all around


----------



## Cppeace

Another reminder for you ladies about DPO and BFP probability.


----------



## hello_kitty

Thank you ladies!! I enjoyed hanging with you guys. I pray that each and every one of you will get the BFP that you deserve. I will probably move on to first tri after my first pre natal. I would love to update you ladies on whether my pregnancy is viable or not.


----------



## hello_kitty

Dowd - sorry i didnt see anything either. Maybe its still early.


----------



## S_Dowd

Thanks for all the responses. The funny thing is I posted a different picture on the pregnancy gallery board and all but 1 person said they could see something. My phone camera sucks, and I think that is part of the problem. I still feel hopeful because I definitely see a faint something in person. AF is due tomorrow, so my plan is to test again on Wednesday if it doesn't show up.

hello_kitty- Please update us! I would love to hear how you are doing :)
rickyandlucy- Good luck and welcome!!!! 
Cppeace- How are you doing, today? Symptoms? Your chart looks great! Maybe an implantation dip, yesterday????


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I feel that is what the dip was. I still am very positive feeling and still getting on and off lower back pain, some odd sensations in the uterus area, yawning alot, sneezing a fair amount... Overall feeling good though.


----------



## S_Dowd

Yay CP!!!! Are you still planning to test at 10 dpo?


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I think my will power will wane and I will prolly start testing at 9dpo lol Which is Wednesday.


----------



## S_Dowd

Hahahahaha! Those HPT's are irresistible. They're all like, "Hey baby, come pee on me!" ;)


----------



## Curlymikes

Oh im excited for your test on wednesday!


----------



## Cppeace

I just hope to see something before I run out of hpt lol


----------



## teacup

Do you think it matters that my ovulation tests expired August 2015? :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

Eh, yeah prolly so. I would say they may not be as sensitive as they should be if expired over a year. I am not an expert though.


----------



## teacup

It's almost positive! Maybe tomorrow will be positive. :thumbup: We'll BD tonight I think!
 



Attached Files:







_20170130_180711.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tbfromlv

Cp- go ahead and put me down for 2/10! I got my crosshairs today- woo hoo!! (Although I took my temp in bed within two minutes of each other to just double check and I got two different temps.. both were higher so I just put the first one down but I thought that was odd..)


----------



## S_Dowd

Did you take your temp orally or vaginally? I find orally the first time is always lower because your mouth is cold (esp if you are a mouth breather while you sleep like me) I highly recommend temping vaginally. I find the temps to be a lot more accurate, and you will get a lot less wonky temperatures.


----------



## Cppeace

Yay! get to bd teacup.

Yay fro crosshairs TB. I will adjust.


----------



## Cppeace

I agree, I switched from oral to vaginal after the first few months because my oral temps was very inconsistent over all.


----------



## tbfromlv

This was my first cycle temping so I started with orally. If this isn't my month (don't even like to think that way lol) then I will temp next cycle vaginally. My second temp was higher so maybe that was the case dowd! Either way they were spikes to give me crosshairs and with the crazy cycles I've been having, it's quite a relief to know I ovulated!


----------



## baby D

I think I'm having a 14 day cycle &#128554; I've started spotting and cramping today! I don't think that I even ovulated &#128554; This is not normal for me and I'm peethed that my cycles chose to mess up now we are trying to conceive &#128545;


----------



## WishnandHopn

Sorry baby...could it be ovulation cramps and spotting, not AF?

Those crosshairs look a little iffy to me?


----------



## baby D

I'm not sure but I've never had ovulation bleeding/spotting before! Cramps yes that's usual!


----------



## teacup

Please could you change my test date to 14th February Cppeace? Ovulation is probably the day after tomorrow, so a couple of days later than expected. Thanks X


----------



## Cppeace

All women have an occasional odd cycle. That can include new things like ovulation spotting. 

On a side note though: TTC mentally seems to effect a lot of women's cycles. I would guess it is a form of stress perhaps.


----------



## Cppeace

Sure teacup!


----------



## baby D

That's interesting CP -- about the mind causing a level of ttc stress!


----------



## teacup

baby D said:


> That's interesting CP -- about the mind causing a level of ttc stress!

Yes, it definitely does. When we ttc for our first baby, my cycles went from being pretty regular to super long. One was 45 days I think! It helped when I started using the cheap ovulation tests though, because then at least you know to give up testing once it got over 2 weeks past ovulation. I'm using the ones left over from then, which is why they expired August 2015, haha! I think they're still working though.


----------



## hello_kitty

First prenatal appointment on 2/16. Based off LMP, I will be a little over 7 weeks, based off conception (haha I knew when I conceived) I will be 6 weeks. 

My ob doctor has probably changed is protocol because he wont start seeing patients until they are 8-10 weeks...well at least I get to go in 2 weeks early.


----------



## flyingduster

Hey all, I was gonna reply to people but then my youngest lost the plot for the next hour or so and I've forgotten it all, so whatever, good luck to all!!!


Afm, temp jumped back up, as expected really. I've not had any problems with my temp staying high, yes it often has a big dip but it always goes back up again! So now the dip is done and my temp is up, I'm 10dpo and ticking along fine. No desire to test at all so far, quite happy to wait. Current plan is to test on Saturday 4th, BUT ONLY if my temp is still high and my cup is empty that morning. AF usually shows overnight so it should be there, or be a blazing BFP by then.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Sounds great, flying! I'm going to test Saturday also if my temp is up and AF doesn't show. Hope we both get Saturday BFPs!!


----------



## CaseyJnr

This tww is killing me! I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot. But cramping, fatigue, severe breast tenderness are making it hard not to get my hopes up.

Cppeace, 9dpo was this morning for me. I totally caved amd tested. BFN, but fingers crossed i just tested too early.


----------



## Cppeace

9dp you only have about a 25% shot at a bfp, tomorrow about a 30% shot! GL


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Since I should be testing at some point in February I'll join this group too if you'll have me? 
My cycles are usually between 36-42 days with late O but last cycle was crazy with very early O and I actually started on the same day as I did in December which is odd. I started taking epo to help with ewcm so IDK if that's why I O'd early and had a normal lp (14 days) or if it was just an odd cycle? 
Anyway I'm currently waiting to O and I have no idea when that will be. I'm hoping for another early O and normal-ish cycle this month with the hope of a BFP. 
Good luck to everyone who is testing soon! 
I'll go back and read the thread and catch up now.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Hop I will add you to the to be decided group:) Good luck.


----------



## Hersheybar

AF turned up right on time today. Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## Nita2806

CD8 for me and last day of Clomid (THANK GOODNESS) - the side effects are horrible.
Now the dreaded wait for O and my CD21 bloodtest.


----------



## Curlymikes

Pretty sure that today is o day! We were tired of bd and didnt yesterday because we had bd 3 days in a row. I really would have liked to have bd because my opk was blazing. Hopefully we can today otherwise the last time was two days ago which isnt ideal. 
I have had so much cramping this time! Right now its like lots of pressure. Ive had way more cramping with this ovulation than i do with af. Hopeing that it means its a good strong healthy egg!


----------



## Cppeace

Curly 2 days before is still fabulous! If positive today you may want to try and get one more in. GL!


----------



## Starkette

It's ovulation time! We've been really good about bd-ing this time. According to pink pad I should ovulate tomorrow, I've been having left side cramping and pinching the last two days so it seems right on time! And bloating. Ugh the bloating. My temp hasn't risen yet (i don't do charting but I can always feel my temp rise because it usually pretty dramatic when I ovulate and everything makes me feel overheated). We dtd every other night starting the 26th (including last night) so we'll do it again tomorrow night and then keep going for a few more nights because last cycle I O'd super late and I'm paranoid now.

Excited to enter the tww again! This is our month ladies!


----------



## jessthemess

I've been reading but not posting, and just checking in! 

Finished Clomid a couple of days ago, and starting temping and OPKs now that it's CD10. I ovulated on CD18 last month on 100mg of Clomid so maybe sooner this month!


----------



## jessthemess

Cppeace said:


> Curly 2 days before is still fabulous! If positive today you may want to try and get one more in. GL!

I loved seeing your chart and that O'd! Yay! I don't know that I had seen that yet, I'm glad your crazy random long cycle is in the tww!


----------



## Cppeace

Jess, is that directed at me or Curly? If at me it's isn't a crazy long cycle just was slightly later than my average. It is just that last cycle I ovulated insanely early for me so was hoping to continue that lol My Average ovulation tens to be between cd 16-19 so cd 20 is only slightly over the average. 

Hoping you get your ovulation a little earlier !


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies I would love some advice on opks! It's been a while since I've used them .. I'm on cycle day 12 and ovia estimates that I ovulate on cd15 .. I'm on my 3rd day of my fertile window and my opks are stark white negative .. i thought they would of had a faint line by now in the run up to ov?

Does anyone's progress quickly or do you usually have a faint line in the run up to it?

Tia x


----------



## tbfromlv

Sheeps- mine did not progress. I always had a line and then suddenly one day it was blazing positive. In fact I was really frustrated. Ecause the day before my positive my line was the faintest it had been all cycle. I hope you get your positive opk soon!


----------



## Cppeace

sheeps, some women get a progression and some just get a swift surge. You may want to test twice a day to no miss the surge.


----------



## Poohbear_0072

I started opk's yesterday evening (CD 6, cycles range from 25-28 days and box says for 25 day cycles to start on cd 8, I know I was a couple days early lol , there definitely was a line, but very faint) can't wait to see what happens over the next few days


----------



## Cppeace

Some women always have a second line and some do not, depends on the LH you create. Both are normal early on.


----------



## flyingduster

It also depends on the brand and batch of OPKs used, I've seen heaps of women testing on two different brands, one shows a clear progression and the other is stark white....


I'm 11dpo now! Woop! Days are ticking away, it's Wednesday 1st feb now, come on the February BFPs!


----------



## Curlymikes

Poohbear, i almost alwsys have a line on mine. Especially with the wondfos. I had another brand of ic, but i dont remember the name and that one i had less lines on. 

I still have a +opk today so we bd just in case. Do you all think that positions matter or that laying down afterwords matters? I read conflicting views on it. Im curious what you all think!


----------



## Cppeace

I would say woman on top is prolly the worst position but for propping up legs or something I'd say just say for 2 mins or so and you are good to do whatever.


----------



## sheeps24

Thanks ladies I will start testing twice a day x


----------



## Monix

Hi can you please add me to your list? I'll test around the 15th of Feb. 
I just got my cycle back for the first time in January probably because I'm still occasionally breastfeeding my 13 month old. We're only casually trying this month but maybe &#128515;


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome, Monix! I will add you. GL!


----------



## TeacherLynn

I told myself I wouldn't test until AF is due because all I have left is digital and I don't want to waste them too early. However, went grocery shopping and passed by the cheapie walmart ones. Ended up with 4 in my cart lol Guess I can test tomorrow now. No willpower...


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Well, Teacher, don't feel too bad. I'll be testing tomorrow too lol 9dpo


----------



## TeacherLynn

Okay good lol I will be 11dpo tomorrow. I have no reason at all to think I'm pregnant. No symptoms or anything. I just really want it this cycle so we can skip the costs of starting iui next cycle.


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Question kind of on the same subject as curly's! 
What about using the rest room right after?? I've heard that waiting 20 minutes is a good idea?


----------



## Cppeace

No, no need to wait to pee for sure. Like I siad I'd wait at least 2 minutes to get up but peeing is definitely no issues. If you need to poop, you may want to wait Awhile just so you're not making the journey harder on the gravity fighting sperm but otherwise I see no issue.


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Cppeace said:


> No, no need to wait to pee for sure. Like I siad I'd wait at least 2 minutes to get up but peeing is definitely no issues. If you need to poop, you may want to wait Awhile just so you're not making the journey harder on the gravity fighting sperm but otherwise I see no issue.

Thanks Cppeace!


----------



## baby D

Well I've still not ovulated! Still spotting and still crampy! I wish I knew what was going on!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

On the subject of positions and waiting to pee. I have been pregnant 4 times. The first time I laid there on my stomach with bum in the air for about half an hour every time we bd for 8 months and finally got pregnant with my DD. The second time I got pregnant we weren't even trying as dd was 3 months old. I went in for my yearly pap and asked my doctor when I should get my first af after delivery and he said I should have already had at least 3. Did a test and he comes back in the room and says "congratulations you're 9 weeks pregnant! " to say I was shocked would be an understatement. The 3rd time I stopped bc and laid on my stomach again with bum in the air and ended up pregnant on the first month trying. After that we decided to wait about 10 years to start trying for the 4th and final baby. Last September I was feeling off for a few days and knew something was going on so decided to take a test and it came up positive right away. We were pleasantly surprised as we were going to wait till this year to start trying again and ended up pregnant ahead of time. Unfortunately I had a miscarriage in November of 2015 and just now starting to try again. This is our 3rd cycle now. Anyway the point is two times I laid for a while and two times I was up and doing whatever right afterwards so I don't think it makes a difference other than making myself feel like I'm doing something to try to help the Lil swimmers get to where they need to be. I am currently still laying afterwards but just for my own peace of mind


----------



## flyingduster

My resolve to not test is crumbling... I'm 11dpo now, and the temptation to do a test tomorrow at 12dpo is growing.... I have three cheapies left, I COULD potentially test tomorrow and then even if AF turns up on Saturday I still have 2 left for another month. I do have other ones to confirm once positive on cheapies too, so yeah, im caving....

But on the same token I don't really expect anything, so then what's the point of wasting one!!?? Maybe I will just wait. 

Ugh


----------



## Cppeace

flying, you have a good shot at 12 dpo. I say go for it!


----------



## Cppeace




----------



## babylights

omg I was gonna test Friday but knowing that a bfn then would likely actually mean I wasn't pregnant this time just made me feel sick!


----------



## abennion

Your temps look really good babylights! FX this is it!


----------



## Curlymikes

So all this is going to be tmi... The reason i ask about position is that today i was on top and i noticed everything came out today &#128563;.


----------



## babylights

Thanks abe! Do you think you'll ovulate soon?


----------



## drjo718

I wouldn't be too worried about position, curly. Your cervical mucus mixes with the semen and helps the sperm go where it needs to go, regardless of position. Just clench your muscles when you change position to hold in whatever you can. The healthy, "efficient" sperm will get up there.

With my mc, we had sex 5 days before ovulation, standing up, in the shower...pregnancy happens lol.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Oh man...I was really determined to wait till Friday to test. I will be 13 dpo tomorrow...and getting the itch to TEST! I keep looking at that table and there's a 68% chance it will be positive if I am indeed pregnant. So...a BFN tomorrow should not ruin my day since there's still a chance...decisions decisions.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Yep curly my first was conceived sorry for the word but doggy style lol the second standing up in a shower and 3rd me on top :) none of the ideal positions lol but we managed to do it everytime! Just think people get pregnant using the pull out method which is how I fell pregnant with my second pull out method standing in the shower!!! Crazy right so I would just try to enjoy the bd more than worry about position and avoid adding that little bit more stress when it is not needed xxxxx


----------



## abennion

babylights said:


> Thanks abe! Do you think you'll ovulate soon?

Should be soon hopefully, but with my cycles you never know...


----------



## flyingduster

Ah cppeace, dot say that! Haha. I have three cheapies 10miu tests as well as a few 25miu ones for later too, so maaaayyybe I will and just be done with it.


----------



## babyplease22

Hey ladies, I'm feeling pretty down today as my temp dropped and I got a bfn (9dpo). I wasn't expecting a positive this early but was thinking I could have implanted on 5dpo due to the last temp drop I had mixed with cramping. I'm thinking I actually O'd on CD14 instead of 15 so could actually be 10dpo today and would have made the first dip actually 6dpo. if that was the case I would be testing positive by now though. But yeah basically feel like AF is on her way and I was silly to get my hopes up. I think I just need someone to tell me I'm not out yet even though I'm not even sure I ovulated as I never got a + Opk. Is there a possibility today is an implantation dip or am I grasping as straws? Be honest.&#128533;


----------



## babylights

Hi babyplease, I got a bigger temp drop this morning too and at 10dpo also got a bfn this morning, but it's still early yet to count ourselves out! I even looked through a bunch of pregnancy charts on ff and found a few that were almost identical to mine. I definitely felt super discouraged too, but really we're not out just yet! I'm going to try to hold out on testing until Friday which would be 13dpo. FX we get our bfp's!


----------



## babylights

abennion said:


> babylights said:
> 
> 
> Thanks abe! Do you think you'll ovulate soon?
> 
> Should be soon hopefully, but with my cycles you never know...Click to expand...

FX you catch that eggy!!


----------



## babyplease22

babylights said:


> Hi babyplease, I got a bigger temp drop this morning too and at 10dpo also got a bfn this morning, but it's still early yet to count ourselves out! I even looked through a bunch of pregnancy charts on ff and found a few that were almost identical to mine. I definitely felt super discouraged too, but really we're not out just yet! I'm going to try to hold out on testing until Friday which would be 13dpo. FX we get our bfp's!

Thank you! Your chart looks really promising! It makes me feel a bit better to see you also had an earlier temp drop this cycle but I still feel a bit discouraged as mine dropped below the coverline. Although I have a feeling the crosshairs are wrong on my chart and the coverline should actually be lower. I have my fingers crossed for you though! Definitely let us all know how it turns out, I'll be thinking of you on Friday!


----------



## babylights

babyplease22 said:


> babylights said:
> 
> 
> Hi babyplease, I got a bigger temp drop this morning too and at 10dpo also got a bfn this morning, but it's still early yet to count ourselves out! I even looked through a bunch of pregnancy charts on ff and found a few that were almost identical to mine. I definitely felt super discouraged too, but really we're not out just yet! I'm going to try to hold out on testing until Friday which would be 13dpo. FX we get our bfp's!
> 
> Thank you! Your chart looks really promising! It makes me feel a bit better to see you also had an earlier temp drop this cycle but I still feel a bit discouraged as mine dropped below the coverline. Although I have a feeling the crosshairs are wrong on my chart and the coverline should actually be lower. I have my fingers crossed for you though! Definitely let us all know how it turns out, I'll be thinking of you on Friday!Click to expand...

Thanks love! I think my crosshairs should be higher tbh, but truly I don't think the dips mean too much. There are so many wonky looking charts on ff that end up being pregnant! When will you test next??


----------



## babyplease22

babylights said:


> babyplease22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babylights said:
> 
> 
> Hi babyplease, I got a bigger temp drop this morning too and at 10dpo also got a bfn this morning, but it's still early yet to count ourselves out! I even looked through a bunch of pregnancy charts on ff and found a few that were almost identical to mine. I definitely felt super discouraged too, but really we're not out just yet! I'm going to try to hold out on testing until Friday which would be 13dpo. FX we get our bfp's!
> 
> Thank you! Your chart looks really promising! It makes me feel a bit better to see you also had an earlier temp drop this cycle but I still feel a bit discouraged as mine dropped below the coverline. Although I have a feeling the crosshairs are wrong on my chart and the coverline should actually be lower. I have my fingers crossed for you though! Definitely let us all know how it turns out, I'll be thinking of you on Friday!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks love! I think my crosshairs should be higher tbh, but truly I don't think the dips mean too much. There are so many wonky looking charts on ff that end up being pregnant! When will you test next??Click to expand...

I was just searching charts that ended in pregnancy and it helped to lift my spirits! Normally after a bfn this early I would wait until at least 12dpo but my best friend is in town at the moment and leaving tomorrow afternoon so I think I will test again tomorrow morning. She is the only one that knows we are TTC and she understands the importance of discretion and the risks associated with telling people too early so it would be wonderful to tell her in person before she goes as she is the only person we have agreed to tell before the 12 week scan.


----------



## Cppeace

Just because you may have implanted at 6dpo, babyplease, doesn't mean you'd get a positive at 10dpo. It all depends on what the hcg starts at. You can implant and start at 2 miu hcg, 8dpo you'd be 4miu hcg and 10 dpo you'd be 8 miu hcg.. 12dpo you'd be at 16 and 14 dpo you'd be 32- so with a standard hpt you wouldn't get a positive until 14 dpo. Even if you started at 5 miu hcg,( Which is very common) at 10 dpo you'd only be at 20 hcg which still would be negative on a standard "sensitive"hpt. 

You are definitely not out.


----------



## flyingduster

Like cppeace said, and ALSO lots of women don't double their hcg for 72 hours rather than 48, which makes potentially even lower levels but still legitimately pregnant. So no, you're not out with a bfn before AF arrives. Ever. Big hugs.


----------



## babyplease22

Cppeace said:


> Just because you may have implanted at 6dpo, babyplease, doesn't mean you'd get a positive at 10dpo. It all depends on what the hcg starts at. You can implant and start at 2 miu hcg, 8dpo you'd be 4miu hcg and 10 dpo you'd be 8 miu hcg.. 12dpo you'd be at 16 and 14 dpo you'd be 32- so with a standard hpt you wouldn't get a positive until 14 dpo. Even if you started at 5 miu hcg,( Which is very common) at 10 dpo you'd only be at 20 hcg which still would be negative on a standard "sensitive"hpt.
> 
> You are definitely not out.

Thank you for that! I was under the impression it only took 3ish days to see a positive after implantation but actually seeing levels of hcg written down in numbers makes so much more sense and actually makes me feel a little bit silly. :blush:


----------



## babyplease22

flyingduster said:


> Like cppeace said, and ALSO lots of women don't double their hcg for 72 hours rather than 48, which makes potentially even lower levels but still legitimately pregnant. So no, you're not out with a bfn before AF arrives. Ever. Big hugs.

Thank you! I knew some people took longer to get a bfp and I always tell people that they aren't out until AF arrives when they get bfn's without suspected implantation however I was under the impression that if I thought implantation had occurred that I would get a + by now. Seeing it written down in numbers makes it easier to understand and I also thought that hcg doubled every 48 hours if everything was fine, I didn't realise it could be 72 for some people. Looks like I have to go back and do some more research!


----------



## CaseyJnr

Guys, I am in complete and utter shock! Cupid has been early! 
I took another test today even though yesterdays was negative because I really felt pregnant! 10dpo and a massive :bfp:!
I am completely terrified after my chemical pregnancy last month! So hoping and praying for healthy bub this time!


----------



## babylights

Congratulations Casey!! Happy & healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## 28329

Congratulations casey.


----------



## QueenCheshire

Whoa! This thread has taken off since I last logged on, haha, serves me right for not checking in sooner! 

Congratulations to the ladies with the BFPs already! @CaseyJnr and @Hello_kitty, and anyone else I might have missed, I read through about 25 pages fairly quickly. A happy 9 months to you! :winkwink:

So according to my iPeriod app I am supposed to be ovulating around the 3rd but two days ago I had some brown spotting and for the past few days I've been a bit hormonal AND then tonight I had some red spotting (seriously body, get a grip lol). After a year of trying different methods to see when I ovulate (temping, sticks, etc) I decided to just let things be for now and not try to figure it out because I waaaaay overthink it! DH and I DTD Monday and Tuesday and we're planning again for tomorrow and another couple times this weekend so fingers crossed somewhere in there we'll get the timing right LOL

I have a well woman's appt tomorrow along with my 1 year follow up ttc so I guess I'll be going over options tomorrow with my OB. 

Hubby and I also starting a strict diet today because I truly do need to lose a ton of weight. It may be one of the reasons I've been having difficulty ttc along with my thyroid. 

Long story short (too late!) I'm somewhere hopefully in my ovulation and about to approach my two week wait! My app says I'm supposed to start AF on the 17th but it's been known to be a couple days off either early or late so I will PROBABLY get impatient and test around Valentine's Day. :blush:

And on a pouting note - Today I had a student's mom (I work at a ballet studio) tell her daughter to tell me the "good news". Apparently they just found out the sex of their expecting baby and it's a girl (what I'm hoping to have first). I also sat through an entire conversation with about six mothers going over the excitement of someone being 3 months pregnant and another being due in a couple of weeks. It can be SO ROUGH being around so many women who are pregnant while you're ttc and you still need to keep a brave face around them! I'm truly happy for them but wheeeew, I come home feeling absolutely exhausted. I'm sure many of you know those feels!!!


----------



## Nita2806

QueenCheshire said:


> And on a pouting note - Today I had a student's mom (I work at a ballet studio) tell her daughter to tell me the "good news". Apparently they just found out the sex of their expecting baby and it's a girl (what I'm hoping to have first). I also sat through an entire conversation with about six mothers going over the excitement of someone being 3 months pregnant and another being due in a couple of weeks. It can be SO ROUGH being around so many women who are pregnant while you're ttc and you still need to keep a brave face around them! I'm truly happy for them but wheeeew, I come home feeling absolutely exhausted. I'm sure many of you know those feels!!!

I just want to add that I know exactly how that feel. Feels like all my friends are pregnant with the amount of announcements we had over the last few weeks. After the pregnancy announcements come the sex announcement (had one just this morning) 

GL on the diet and hope you get your BFP soon. :happydance:


----------



## Sunbeam2017

Eeeeep FF Has now decided I o'd 7 days ago - I'm back in the game :) **everything crossed**


----------



## London Kiwi

Congrats Casey, delighted for you!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Got a peak fertility reading on Clear Blue digital OPK this morning! Our timing was on point this month, fx!!!!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Congrats Casey!!!

Queen I totally understand how you feel. It's not easy. There's a pregnant girl at work that I have to interact with regularly, and I just knew she was pregnant months before she was telling people. I only just acknowledged her pregnancy last week by asking when she's due, even though I see and talk to her every day!!! 

I broke down and tested this morning: BFN. 13 dpo so there's still a chance...but I'm fully expecting the witch on Friday.


----------



## S_Dowd

Congrats, Casey!!!!! That is amazing news!!!!

I am 14 dpo, today, and officially late! AF was due yesterday and didn't show up. My temp is still high this morning, so she shouldn't show up, today. I have been sooo emotional (not like me), sensitive nipples, queasy and lightheaded (just a few times), sensitive to smells (just started yesterday), and I woke up nauseous this morning. Cervix is higher than I've ever felt it and medium softness, and closed I think... I can barely reach the opening.

I am dying to test, but I can't!!!! ( Oh and I had an unclear test at 12 dpo... a shadow of something, but it was a blue dye test.... so???)


----------



## tbfromlv

Casy- congrats!!!!!

Wishing- I'll keep my FX'd that you still get a BFP! 

Dowd- when can you test again?!

AFM- I woke up sweating bad in the middle of the night and only for about 2 hours of sleep afterward so I don't know how accurate my temp is.. I don't want to read into any of it unless it plummets later on.. I'm only 5dpo so I'm not expecting AF anyway. I started feeling a little bit of twinges on the same side I had ovulation pain from.. but it's so early I'm trying to just not think about "symptoms" &#128541;


----------



## Curlymikes

Casey, congrats! 

Cppeace im eagerly awaiting your test today! 
I didnt have a temp rise today, so i guess i didnt ovulate yesterday after all. So frusterating. I just cant believe it with all the cramping and pressure and now i dont have that. Also cm has changed.


----------



## S_Dowd

Curlymikes- So sorry you didn't ovulate! I hate the fake outs! Hopefully your body will gear up again and you will get a strong ovulation in a couple days!

Tb- Yeah I wouldn't read too much into your temp since you had such a bad night's sleep! 

I don't know when I can test. My mom is staying with my sister (she lives 10 mins from me) so we are going shopping today and probably tomorrow. If I get my bfp, there is no way I will be able to keep my mouth shut, and I want to tell DH first. And I want to tell DH in a special way that requires a trip to the store to buy supplies. Our car battery died yesterday, so I am without a car at the moment. Without a car, I can't go get the stuff I need, and I need DH gone so I can put everything together. Plus, deep down I don't believe it. After 6 years, getting pregnant seems as likely as winning the lottery. I just keep waiting for AF to show up.


----------



## Curlymikes

Dowd, i think your test looked really promising! I think you might get your bfp!


----------



## S_Dowd

Awww thank you Curlymikes! Blue dyes are evil, so I never trust them, but I know I saw a shadow of something!

I am so nauseous right now. I had coffee this morning and it is not sitting well. 

I feel like this is the first cycle I even had a chance. DH's semen used to be the consistency of glue (after 40 mins of liquification time... this time it was more like watery egg whites after only 20 mins. I know it's TMI, but let's be real, everything on here is ;)

I truly think his swimmers just couldn't swim through his stuff. Even if I'm not pregnant this cycle, I have renewed hope that it will happen soon!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Congrats Casey!!!

Dowd, I'm so excited for you. I'm sure you will see a bfp when you test. I love that you are waiting to make sure you tell hubby first in a special way. What are you planning to do to tell him?

Afm, I'm reading through these before getting out of bed, trying to decide to test or not lol 11dpo today


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Congratulations Casey!


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats Casey! So Happy for you! Hope this is the stickiest bean or two ever!


----------



## Curlymikes

Did you test Cppeace?


----------



## Cppeace

Lol, no, I was groggy and forgot to. I am still half asleep lol


----------



## Curlymikes

Well good for you for being patient! I was hoping all morning to see you post a bfp!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol being half asleep and forgetting I don't think would qualify as patient. I am just sitting here perpetually yawning and rubbing my eyes.


----------



## Curlymikes

Haha are you still going to test today?


----------



## Cppeace

Naw this early best to always use FMU


----------



## tbfromlv

Ahh I was anxious to see all the testers today!!

Question- is 5dpo too early for IB? I thought I saw the faintest coloring when I wipedbut I wasn't sure lol I'll check again next time I go but it threw me because I thought it would be too early for that?


----------



## TeacherLynn

I have a boob/hormonal question lol 

Sore boobs are caused by hormonal imbalance, right? Like too low progresterone? So, if I have sore boobs starting on day of ovulation, if I were to have gotten pregnant would there be a time where the low progresterone switches over to hcg and the breast pain would go away? 
I'm asking because mine have been sore since ovulation and I haven't had a day of relief, so I'm wondering if that means I'm out, or if there really is no way of knowing?


----------



## tbfromlv

Never mind on my question. I think it was just the low quality Tp we have at school lol!


----------



## mayacat

My o date got changed on my chart and I'm now on day 12, so I'm moving my test date to Friday the 3rd :)

I did test yesterday and it was neg, so wish me luck! I'm not crazy optimistic but you never know! Temps in the next two days will determine if I can get excited or not.


----------



## Cppeace

Sore boobs are not caused by low progesterone- generally the opposite. 

IB can happen anywhere from 5dpo-12 dpo.

I will adjust you Maya


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I also have a question. I started taking EPO last cycle and it seemed to work as far has helping with CM and whatnot but I have been taking it since cd1 this cycle and I haven't ovulated yet I know I still have a few more days to go but this morning when I went to the restroom when I wiped there was light pink on the tp. TMI Ik but I also checked cp and it was high firm and closed with more pink CM. Could the epo cause this since I've never had mid cycle spotting or bleeding before? Should I stop taking the epo?


----------



## teacup

Yayyy congratulations Casey! :happydance: Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy. Xxx

AFM - I thought yesterday was my positive opk, but after seeing today's opk which the test line almost stole all the dye from the control line, I'm guessing today was my surge! Which means I could ovulate tomorrow or the next day right? We have got lots of BD'ing done already, but looks like we will have to be in the mood a couple more days! :sleep:


----------



## Curlymikes

I got a negative opk today so hopefully that means today is o day! I thought yesterday was but hopefully i get that temp rise tomorrow. I have felt like this fertile window has been soooo long. Probably because i got a week of ewcm!

Probably no bd today cause hubby is sick, but maybe i can convince him.


----------



## tbfromlv

Yay Curly & teacup - get that BD in &#128541; Hopefully your hubby will feel good enough for that lol


----------



## QueenCheshire

Back from the OB! So I will be starting Clomid next cycle if I'm not preggo this cycle. REEEEAAALLLLY hoping this cycle will be the one for me! I would love to have an October baby!

I think I may stop and pick up some ovulation sticks tonight just for the heck of it. My cycles have been off by a couple of days both forwards and backwards so I'm really not entirely sure when I'm supposed to O. I shall DTD often just in case LOL

GL to those about to test soon! :thumbup:


----------



## flyingduster

Ok guys, so I went through my charts last night and the two where my temp dropped before AF, it started dropping at 12dpo. So from that, I decided that if my temp dropped AT ALL today (12dpo), even 0.01 degree, I'd not test, I'd wait out AF on Saturday.

It was higher.

Higher than any temp this month (just).

So, hey, why not test, I can get the expected bfn and be done, I can then wait till AF hits on Saturday without so much wondering. And I'll still have two more cheapies. It'll be stark white negative so I won't even need to worry about a squinter. 

Dip. Leave it. Come back in ten mins to just check it before I toss it.

Wait.....


----------



## SunnyBe

CONGRATS Flyingduster!!! That sure looks positive! :D :D


----------



## babylights

Congrats flying!!!!!!


----------



## Cppeace

That is a def line Flying! Should I mark you?


----------



## flyingduster

Ahhhh, I dunno, I guess so. I had an early loss/chemical in November, so I had faint positives that never progressed, then AF came three days late. I have no doubt I was pregnant then, nor do I guess I have any doubt I'm not now, but I'm just cautious in case it doesn't stick again....


----------



## Cppeace

Well, hopefully this one is a nice sticky bean!


----------



## SunnyBe

FX it sticks flyingD!

Good luck to all those testing soon! I had very short LP's last two cycles so I'm just hoping I get to DPO9 (this Friday) so I can start testing :)


----------



## babylights

Sunny your chart looks so so great!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks babylights! I'm pretty jealous of your amazing looking one btw! Looks like you'll be testing tomorrow?


----------



## babylights

Oh that's so funny I was thinking mine is crap and drooling over yours haha! I was going to but think I might just wait it out to see if af shows. 2 more days for you??


----------



## baby D

Loving all the BFPs coming in now! CP your chart looks awesome!! Can't wait to see your test result tomorrow! Sunny yours is looking good too!

AFM -- still no sign of ovulation according to temp but I have had cm and cramps for a few days? Is it possible to ovulate and not get a temp rise?


----------



## tbfromlv

Flying!! Definitely a line!! FX it's a sticky bean for you!! Congrats!!


----------



## SunnyBe

babylights said:


> Oh that's so funny I was thinking mine is crap and drooling over yours haha! I was going to but think I might just wait it out to see if af shows. 2 more days for you??

LOL I guess we're too critical when it comes to our own charts ;) You have a great dip and your temp goes right back up again. Really looking great!

Let's see if AF stays away for a couple more days so I can test. I know the chances of getting a BFP are low at DPO9, which is one of the reasons why I want to start testing early (a more gradual letdown than testing when AF is due). Strange logic? Perhaps ;)


----------



## 28329

Congratulations flying!!


----------



## Cppeace

My chart in very odd for me but overall I'm ok with it


----------



## QueenCheshire

OOoooo, how exciting flyingduster! Keeping my FX that bean stays nice and sticky!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Yay Flying!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jessie7003

So due AF tomorrow. Still have sore achy breasts, bloated and quite tired. Have been cramping on and off for the last few weeks. Just started cramping now with a sore back. Feel a little sick. FX the witch doesnt get me tomorrow. If no sign of AF tomorrow im gonna test!


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Congrats flying! 
Let's keep these bfp's coming!!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Congrats flying!! 

No one has any advice on the evening primrose oil?


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry, though I am very educated in Herbs and essential oils. I do not know much about EPO for fertility.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

What would you suggest I try to help shorten my cycles and help with ovulation? You were the one I was hoping had an answer! Lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Hopfl- I don't know if this would help but I started taking Vitex (agnus castus berry). My cycles have been crazy (30 days, 153 days, 70 days) so after much reading I decided to give it a shot. I ended up ovulating at cycle day 25 this time (still longer than average but MUCH better for me).


----------



## Cppeace

vitex or red clover both help with ovulation and regulating cycles


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Congrats flying and cassie a happy and healthy 9 months to you both. 

Afm: I honestly have no idea where I am in my cycle I thought I o'd on the 23rd but then yesterday I had ewcm again and we bd just in case. That would make this cycle super super long. Hhhmmm who knows I didnt temp this cycle as dh was not suppose to be here for my fertile period. I guess I will wait until af shows or doesnt show in the coming weeks. Maybe change me to undecided cppeace please.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Congrats Flying I hope it's a sticky one!!

Hopfl I've never heard of EPO causing spotting. I usually take it from when AF finishes until I O, so CD6-14 or so, and I very rarely have any mid cycle spotting.


----------



## BelleNuit

I also have never had EPO cause spotting and use it the same as Wishn does to increase ewcm quality.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you Cp, wishn, Tb, and belle. Maybe I'm taking it wrong because I've been taking it since cd1. I didn't know I was supposed to take it at the end of af but I do stop when I know I have O'd. 

I've tried to find vitex in stores near me but I haven't heard of red clover. I'll have to look for that and see what I can find. I'll more than likely have to look online to find them. 
So far I haven't had any more spotting and no sign of O so I have no idea what is going on. 
Cp, I'm excited to see your test in the morning 
Good luck to everyone else testing soon!


----------



## S_Dowd

Congrats flying!

Hops, I also recommend vitex for regulating your cycles. I also thought you were only supposed to take EPO from CD1 through ovulation, but I have never personally used it.

AFM- I spotted a little bit, today.... so now I think AF is probably on the way. It has stopped since, but sometimes I spot a day or two before AF.


----------



## babyplease22

Congrats Flying!! Hopefully a happy and healthy nine months for you! :happydance:


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thanks Dowd I'll look online and check to see if vitex is anywhere in my area if not I'll do some more research and see what will help me. Also I have been rooting for a bfp for you too! I hope the spotting was just random and you still get your bfp so you can still surprise your dh. Was it today that you were going out with your mom and sister? How was your day out?


----------



## S_Dowd

Awww thank you so much Hop! It was a lot of fun, we shopped all day, and then I got to hang out with my niece and nephews who are the sweetest best kids. They read poetry to me while we sat on my sister's patio. It was a very warm day here in Texas, so it was lovely to be outside.

I think tomorrow my mom and I are going to help my sister paint a cabinet that is in her bedroom. I feel bad that my dog has been by herself the last couple of days, so I will bring her over there and she can play with my sister's dogs. It's nice to be distracted. Hubby fixed my car <3 So they won't have to pick me up, tomorrow.

Sry, I'm chatty, today. lol 

How are you doing?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm always chatty lol so that's OK with me. Good to read you had a good distraction from the tww for a while and got to spend time with your family. 
I love that your niece and nephew like to read poetry! That's so sweet! The weather here in Alabama was nice too. Starting to warm up after a few days of cooler weather. I've never been one to like the cold so I don't think I would survive being somewhere that actually snows lol 

Aww I always feel bad when I have a busy day and have to leave my dog at home all day by herself too. I usually leave the TV on so she doesn't get bored (weird I know haha) I'm sure she will enjoy being able to play with your sisters dogs and your niece and nephew too. I just had some new carpet put in and painted the living room so I've been busy with that while I'm waiting to O. I'm hoping the epo will work like last cycle and I'll have a much shorter cycle and actually O again this month


----------



## S_Dowd

Haha that's funny I don't like the cold , but I LOVE snow. I hate when it's cold and gross outside and we don't get beautiful snow... I mean what's the point? I'm so glad you have been distracted with some home decorating! How fun :)

Sometimes I turn music on for her, but I forgot to the last couple days. My sister's dogs are actually my dog's mom and brother from the same litter. They have soooo much fun. They are shih tzus, and soooo cute. They wrestle and chase each other all over the place. 

Getting Arabella was the best thing DH and I have ever done. She really really helps me while dealing with infertility. She's our baby. She sleeps in our bed. She cuddles with me every day, and I am just so thankful for her <3 

What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## chocolatechip

Congrats flying and Casey! So great!

I'm on CD 12 and still haven't gotten my positive OPK so I'm a little disappointed (I typically get a positive around CD 9-11). Here's hoping.


----------



## drjo718

Just checking in...

Congrats flying! And anyone I missed.

Afm, CD19 and I'm not sure I o'ed. I took femara this cycle, which always makes me o, sometime between CD16 and cd20. I had some decently dark opks on monday, but not positive. With femara I get a lot of pressure and cramping the day of ovulation and leading up to it, which I had until yesterday evening, and now it's gone. I've also had a week of ewcm. I'm temping this cycle and did not get a rise today, but I'm also using a new thermometer, and Ivery been sick the last week, so I don't know how accurate my chart is. :( I'm just confused. I don't know if ovulation happened, and if it didn't, I don't know if I'll have to go back to the fertility clinic or if my midwives will prescribe me a higher dose of femara. Injectables and iui are not an option for me due to high follicle counts, and ivf is too expensive. So I guess we'd have to try femara with a trigger and maybe iui? I hope I'm just getting ahead of myself. Thinking of asking for a progesterone draw on the 7th to check if ovulation occurred and go from there. Plus we're going on vacation for a week starting March 2, and I really don't want to have AF then!


----------



## Mom15

Hop - I wanted to share that I also have or hopefully I can now say had long and irregular cycles. Roughly 5 - 7 weeks long. Here is what I have been doing. Like others suggested I take vitex. I also drink a tea, here is the recipe: before ovulation it is equal parts: raspberry leaf, elderberry flower, rosemary, sage and mugwort. And after ovulation it is equal parts lady's mantle, yarrow and nettle leaf. I used to drink a mug a day and since Christmas when I got a tea kettle I started drinking 3 mugs a day and last cycle I O'ed on CD 16. Unheard of for me. I was so excited. There is also something called seed cycling which I do a bit but I'm not as disciplined with it as I should be. All these things I came up with are pretty much from reading a ton about hormones and guessing that I was estrogen dominant which was causing my long follicular phases. Total guess so I could be totally wrong, but somehow what I have been doing is working. Good luck!! 

Afm, cervix and cm are screaming O, my new batch of IC opk's....not so much. I don't want to call it a bad batch yet. This is my first cycle after weaning DS and maybe it's changing my O signs. We did bd on Tuesday two hours before Dh had to leave on his work trip and I warned him he may be on duty when he gets home Friday around midnight.
We'll see what the opk's are doing, but at least I will be able to confirm with my temps.


----------



## babyplease22

Tested this morning and got another BFN. I swear I could see a shadow of a line when I tilted it but on the inside I know that if I have to squint and tilt it then it's probably nothing lol. I can still see it now but I don't know if I imagined seeing it in the time limit out of hope and then what I am seeing now is a definite Evap after it's dried. Feels like that's probably the most likely scenario.


----------



## JoJazie

Love seeing all the BFPs!!! Ladies, id loooove to hear your story - how did you tell ur Dh? What was their response like? Have you told anyone else?

Afm, I'm back in the waiting game (when is it not?). I expect to o over the weekend. Deciding to tell my friends we are TTC. They know it will b this year but not that it's happening now. I'm confident they will b great supports no matter what happens (chemical, mc). Thoughts? Considerations?


----------



## babyplease22

JoJazie said:


> Love seeing all the BFPs!!! Ladies, id loooove to hear your story - how did you tell ur Dh? What was their response like? Have you told anyone else?
> 
> Afm, I'm back in the waiting game (when is it not?). I expect to o over the weekend. Deciding to tell my friends we are TTC. They know it will b this year but not that it's happening now. I'm confident they will b great supports no matter what happens (chemical, mc). Thoughts? Considerations?

Hey JoJazie! Good to see you here. When I told my best friend I simply said "hey so I know that you're smart and I shouldn't have to say this but I just want to cover all my bases. Please don't tell anyone else and please wait for me to give you updates. I will absolutely tell you when it happens whether it's as soon as I see the test or maybe a week or so later to rule out the risk of CP." She was absolutely understanding and made sure I knew that I didn't have to tell her if I didn't want to. So my advice is to give them a little speech like that as politely as possible just so that you don't run the risk of being asked everytime you see them if you're pregnant yet because honestly it would break my heart to have to say no on the harder days.


----------



## Nita2806

JoJazie said:


> Love seeing all the BFPs!!! Ladies, id loooove to hear your story - how did you tell ur Dh? What was their response like? Have you told anyone else?
> 
> Afm, I'm back in the waiting game (when is it not?). I expect to o over the weekend. Deciding to tell my friends we are TTC. They know it will b this year but not that it's happening now. I'm confident they will b great supports no matter what happens (chemical, mc). Thoughts? Considerations?

I didnt tell my friends, but they knew. I had asked them whether they know where I can find raspberry leaf tea, and they knew exactly why I was asking. They all said, I should let them know if I want to talk and keep them updated. They never ask out of their own how things are, they always wait for me. So for me it worked out great.. however I am not telling my family until I get my BFP, my family can be a bit all over my business and that will just cause more stress.


----------



## TeacherLynn

I have been ttc for 3.5 years. My closest friends and intermediate family knows and I'm so grateful. I have needed that support system.


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok ladies.. I don't know whether to be hopeful or bummed or what. I woke up with some pretty crappy cramping. I went back to sleep'for an hour instead of going to the gym so I don't know how long it lasted. But now it's just kind of a dull ache. I have a little bit of pinkish brown spotting only when I wipe. Today I'm 6dpo.


----------



## Curlymikes

I got my temp rise today so that means I ovulated yesterday! Im 1dpo! Im not that hopeful with how bd ended up, we bd o-1 and o-3. I know we have a chance but that last bd wasnt conducive to making a baby. So Cppeace i would love to make it to 10dpo so put me down for testing on 2/11.


----------



## abennion

Well, our BD schedule just went out the window. DH was going to abstain for three days once we got our high reading on our advanced OPK, then we would BD on the first day of peak, but the stupid thing went from gave me peak this morning after being low for the past three days! I actually cursed when I saw that stupid solid smiley face. Arrrgh. 

Hopefully going to get some BD in tonight just to get our bases covered.


----------



## Curlymikes

Actually Cppeace I see you have me at 2/10 you can leave me there as i will probably cave and test at 9dpo!


----------



## SunnyBe

Your chart still looks great TB! I was pretty crampy on 6dpo and thought I was out. I hope it was implantation!

No symptoms after that so now _that_ makes me think I'm out.


----------



## BelleNuit

I told some friends early on when we started TTC and a year later I regret telling some of these people because they are rude and don't understand infertility. Later on (after I already knew things weren't going well) I have told other friends who have been great supports. I guess my only caution with telling people is to consider if they would be supportive in all situations. Most people are pretty understanding about MCs or chemicals, but not everyone gets infertility. I never thought I would be one of the ones struggling with infertility but you just never know. There could be nothing wrong and you could still not conceive month after month. 

Well I'm not tracking O this month, but it's likely I O'd yesterday. We will BD again today just in case. The latest I have ever O'd is CD 15 which would be tomorrow.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Somewhat of a temp rise this morning, just above the coverline. Nice and bright positive OPK last night. Going to take another one tonight just to make sure it is negative. Also planning to BD one more time tonight just in case. Fx!

We haven't told anyone we are TTC. People seem to assume we are waiting on purpose. Like, a lot of people think that apparently. People at our church, friends, past students. Even the owner of our favorite restaurant. I remember once him giving my husband a lecture on why having a dog is not the same as having a child. Um, yes, we know. Yesterday my mom commented that it seemed like I was going to the bathroom more frequently, and I could see it in her eyes that she was saying it like she was hoping it was a pregnancy symptom. I wish.

I've already thought about how to tell my hubby if that day ever comes. I debated whether to take the test when he is home so I can tell him right away. But I think what I will do is if I can get a positive on a digi, I may box it up and leave it as a present by the coffee maker for him to find on his own one morning. Lurk nearby until he realizes what is happening. If we are successful this cycle, I would be finding out on or around Valentine's Day! <3

Cppeace, give me some reason to feel hopeful today! Your chart looks magnificent! Nice little dip at 6 DPO, right on schedule! :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Have fun rickyandlucy!! 

Cppeace: we're all anxiously waiting your test results. FX!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Bfn for me this morning at 12dpo. Pretty sure I'm out &#128546;


----------



## SunnyBe

Sorry about that :( I hope it's that you just tested early.


----------



## babyplease22

Tbfromlv that sounds like implantation to me! Fingers crossed! I wouldn't be bummed if I was you. :)

Yeah we aren't telling our parents until after the 12 week scan if we can help it. DH's parents had a 2nd trimester MC after he was born so they understand completely that things can go wrong and we would love to tell them early for support but unfortunately I can't trust my Mum to keep it secret until we get to announce it, so everyone will be in the dark until just before we publicly announce it. I don't even want to publicly announce it on FB or anything honestly but I feel I have to or someone will take that from me and do it themselves. Lol. Obviously thats still a long way off for me but these are the things I think about. :wacko:


----------



## tbfromlv

Baby- I hope so! It just seemed too intense for it to be that, but then again I've never experienced it before lol

JoJazie- I've told my friends and family but I think part of that is my personality. I'm very open with them so it's hard for me to keep my mouth shut about those things. I know if (god forbid) I experienced any kind of loss, I'd share it with them too. It's my way of healing and dealing! So I think it depends on you!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

S_Dowd said:


> Haha that's funny I don't like the cold , but I LOVE snow. I hate when it's cold and gross outside and we don't get beautiful snow... I mean what's the point? I'm so glad you have been distracted with some home decorating! How fun :)
> 
> Sometimes I turn music on for her, but I forgot to the last couple days. My sister's dogs are actually my dog's mom and brother from the same litter. They have soooo much fun. They are shih tzus, and soooo cute. They wrestle and chase each other all over the place.
> 
> Getting Arabella was the best thing DH and I have ever done. She really really helps me while dealing with infertility. She's our baby. She sleeps in our bed. She cuddles with me every day, and I am just so thankful for her <3
> 
> What kind of dog do you have?


That's so sweet your dog gets to play with her mom and brother! I bet it is adorable watching them play! I love the name Arabella! That's one I chose if we ever ended up pregnant again we would name her Arabella so I think it's cool that your dog is named that haha 

The decorations are fun to a point then I start to get overwhelmed when everything from the living room was cluttered in my kitchen and my bedroom. Felt like the walls were caving in on me lol I'm so happy it's finally done and looks good. 

I have a pit bull. She's 85lbs and the biggest baby ever. She's so sweet and beautiful and she is super protective of me and the kids. She's my baby also and I don't know what I would do without her being with me all the time while dh is at work and kids are at school.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Mom15 said:


> Hop - I wanted to share that I also have or hopefully I can now say had long and irregular cycles. Roughly 5 - 7 weeks long. Here is what I have been doing. Like others suggested I take vitex. I also drink a tea, here is the recipe: before ovulation it is equal parts: raspberry leaf, elderberry flower, rosemary, sage and mugwort. And after ovulation it is equal parts lady's mantle, yarrow and nettle leaf. I used to drink a mug a day and since Christmas when I got a tea kettle I started drinking 3 mugs a day and last cycle I O'ed on CD 16. Unheard of for me. I was so excited. There is also something called seed cycling which I do a bit but I'm not as disciplined with it as I should be. All these things I came up with are pretty much from reading a ton about hormones and guessing that I was estrogen dominant which was causing my long follicular phases. Total guess so I could be totally wrong, but somehow what I have been doing is working. Good luck!!
> 
> Afm, cervix and cm are screaming O, my new batch of IC opk's....not so much. I don't want to call it a bad batch yet. This is my first cycle after weaning DS and maybe it's changing my O signs. We did bd on Tuesday two hours before Dh had to leave on his work trip and I warned him he may be on duty when he gets home Friday around midnight.
> We'll see what the opk's are doing, but at least I will be able to confirm with my temps.


When you were drinking one mug a day did you O then or was is only when you started drinking the 3 mugs a day? Also what does it taste like? Is it something I'm going to have to drink really fast Bc it tastes so bad or will it be something I can sip on and enjoy it like a regular hot tea? Lol


----------



## babylights

Think I implanted last night, cautiously optimistic and low-key excited :)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Yay for implantation babylights! 

Cp, I'm really hoping you have a positive test to show us!


----------



## baby D

Oooh baby l tell us more! What makes you think this? How exciting! Still playing the ovulation waiting game here though I have had more cm today!!


----------



## MrsSaraKate

I think I am out. I'm 10dpo today. On 8dpo (I know I know, insanely early) I got a faint faint positive (I'm pretty sure?) on an IC. I've taken probably 50 of these and never once seen a line like that. I know internet tests are prone to evaps, but my past evaps never looked like this. Every test I have taken since then has been negative. I took another one that night and more every day since (I'm addicted shhh). I'm not sure what to think of it. I know I am still technically early. I can't help but feel like it was an implantation issue. Has anyone ever had this happen?


----------



## babylights

Yay for more cm baby d, fx you ovulate soon and catch that eggy!!

So I've been having a super sore, achey uterus for the past few days which is really new for me. Last night I suddenly got so nauseous I was shaking and the soreness in two spots was getting worse as the nausea and heartburn worsened. I finally fell asleep but woke up an hour later (2am) with a ton of energy and a feeling like my uterus was expanding, but in a really pleasant way? Insomnia til 4, woke up at 6 and the soreness in my uterus was completely gone. I don't know if this makes sense, but the pain I've been having felt very much like the zygote or whatever was trying to burrow in, and once it had, poof! pain gone. 

Sorry for the novel, I'm just kind of in shock? Maybe it's the lack of sleep but it all felt kind of surreal. idk if that makes sense to anyone else, but I'm a little bit excited :)


----------



## Cppeace

Lol sorry not a positive test yet but I am still thinking I will get one in the next day or two. https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170202_091554.jpg


----------



## Cppeace

I also had the weirdest, vivid dreams last night


----------



## Curlymikes

Ive been waiting all morning to see your test! I think you might still get a bfp! Is there something in real life because i see a shadow or something in the pic.


----------



## Cppeace

If there is anything in person it is very thin and light- but I question there being anything there.


----------



## rickyandlucy

S_Dowd said:


> Haha that's funny I don't like the cold , but I LOVE snow. I hate when it's cold and gross outside and we don't get beautiful snow... I mean what's the point? I'm so glad you have been distracted with some home decorating! How fun :)
> 
> Sometimes I turn music on for her, but I forgot to the last couple days. My sister's dogs are actually my dog's mom and brother from the same litter. They have soooo much fun. They are shih tzus, and soooo cute. They wrestle and chase each other all over the place.
> 
> Getting Arabella was the best thing DH and I have ever done. She really really helps me while dealing with infertility. She's our baby. She sleeps in our bed. She cuddles with me every day, and I am just so thankful for her <3
> 
> What kind of dog do you have?

We did the same thing. I was so frustrated we couldn't get pregnant. So we got a puppy. It helps. Doesn't replace a baby, but it definitely helps. Now she is 9 months old and over 50 lbs. She is our (big) baby too, and sleeps in our bed as well. Before we got her, DH laid down two rules; no dogs on the couch and no dogs in bed. Guess who was the first one to invite her into bed? Lol. She takes up so much space though. But rather than kick her out of bed, we got a bigger bed, lol. In the mornings she is the last one up. This morning as I walked by the bed, she rolled over for me to pet her. But she didn't realize how close to the edge she was, and her butt fell off. Silly girl, lol.


----------



## jmack54

Cppeace your chart is looking amazing!!! I am really hoping we see your BFP this month!!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Today my temp plummeted to below the coverline. I'm 12 dpo and have never gotten a period before 14 dpo. I am a bit crampy, and my lower back hurts, but no spotting or blood or anything. I do have increased cm. Could this be implantation?


----------



## rickyandlucy

Implantation is definitely possible at 12 DPO, but my understanding was that an implantation dip was a dip that is still above the coverline. But either way, fx for you!


----------



## Cppeace

aww thanks!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Is anyone here a runner? I don't really consider myself a runner, but I am training for a 10K. I know they say exercise is totally fine as long as you don't overexert yourself, but I worry I could be hurting my chances. I ran 6 miles last night (with a .1 mile walk break in the middle). Could this keep me from ovulating? I am relatively fit but by no means too thin, so that wouldn't be the issue. Am I just being paranoid? Really hope my temp goes up more tomorrow so that it will be clear.


----------



## tbfromlv

I hope that turns positive cp!!

I've still been a little crampy but it's settled WAY down in comparison to this morning! I hope it's a good sign. I wasn't feeling to good about it this morning lol


----------



## Cppeace

as long as your body is used to it- running is fine.


----------



## teacup

Sorry you got Bfn Cppeace, but 10dpo is still very early. Vivid dreams are a great sign! :thumbup:

Well I'm BD'd out! :sleep: Negative ovulation test today after yesterday's positive, so now the waiting begins. I had some slight crampy feelings today, so thinking today was ovulation. :thumbup:


----------



## jmack54

Good luck teacup!!

Babylights- I think that sounds amaaaazing. I think that feeling is strong and you should listen to it!! Can't wait to see what happens over the next couple days. :) :)


----------



## TeacherLynn

Thank you, Ricky. I was so surprised it fell that low also. I keep expecting af to show, but hopefully she stays away and my temp rises tomorrow. Guess we shall see!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Got my fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## carolinalocs

I'll be testing on the 18th.


----------



## Bloblo

Hey all! I will be testing on the 15th - please add me.
I used to have a normal 25day cycle for about 6yrs now. But last 2months my body went crazy and I had first a 32day cycle and then a 31day cycle... its like im being punished for ttc... i spent a lot of money and time on hpt's 
This time i am using opk and bbt so I am hoping that the craziness will be a bit less. I saw a faint line on opk today, hoping it turns positive tmw.
Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Sunbeam2017

So yesterday I had a dip and today my temp has flown! So confused by life!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1756.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## babylights

Textbook implantation dip! GL!!


----------



## mayacat

What do you guys think? Should I be at 10DPO or 13 DPO right now? I have a dotted crosshairs on 13 DPO but I overrode it to 10 because I didn't agree, but now I'm not sure.

Arrrgh, such a teasy-chart! I don't know when it would be worthwhile at all to test this month. I did test yesterday and it was neg. I told my hubby to keep the tests out of my reach and then give me one Friday night :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Sunbeam2017

babylights said:


> Textbook implantation dip! GL!!

Fingers crossed!!

This is my first month temping!


----------



## flyingduster

Mayacat, I'd say possibly cd24 was O; it's so so soooooo common to have a hormonal drop at 3dpo again, where you've then put your crosshairs... 

Either way that is a beautifully triphasic chart!!!! Come on BFP!!!


----------



## Bloblo

Mayacat I'm new to temping, but have been reading ALOT! I also think cd24 was o date for you. Fx'd for your bfp!
Ps- how did you attach your chart to your signature?


----------



## TeacherLynn

Blah, starting spotting. Af must be on her broom coming to get me!


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Bloblo! I added you! Good luck!

Sorry to hear that Teacher :(


----------



## Anon010696

Add me Im already testing. So far two feint bfps and a bfn that turned into a bfp an hour later (probably evap, but i also may not have looked hard enough when i tested)


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Anon! I will add you. GL on those lines getting darker!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Well, I'm out for Feb. The evil witch arrived this morning. 

Baby dust to all of you! Hope to see a bunch of Valentine's Day BFPs!


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Wishn. Are you cycles too long for you to possibly be testing on the 28th?


----------



## WishnandHopn

My next AF won't be due till March 2...I don't plan to test until then.


----------



## mayacat

Bloblo said:


> Mayacat I'm new to temping, but have been reading ALOT! I also think cd24 was o date for you. Fx'd for your bfp!
> Ps- how did you attach your chart to your signature?

Thanks! I saved a screenshot of it to my computer and then used the paperclip icon in the post window to find the file and attach it. Not the most convenient thing to do, but it worked! It took me a while to figure it out.


----------



## flyingduster

mayacat said:


> Bloblo said:
> 
> 
> Mayacat I'm new to temping, but have been reading ALOT! I also think cd24 was o date for you. Fx'd for your bfp!
> Ps- how did you attach your chart to your signature?
> 
> Thanks! I saved a screenshot of it to my computer and then used the paperclip icon in the post window to find the file and attach it. Not the most convenient thing to do, but it worked! It took me a while to figure it out.Click to expand...

Actually if you log in through the website rather than the app, then along the top go to "sharing" and under the "charting home page" title there is a link to "get code", go there.

From there, just copy the BBcode from the one mentioning a thumbnail, and add that code to your signature here so it'll then update as it updates on FF. Much easier!!

Here is a screenshot.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Dowd, any update? Did you test again today?


----------



## Mom15

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> When you were drinking one mug a day did you O then or was is only when you started drinking the 3 mugs a day? Also what does it taste like? Is it something I'm going to have to drink really fast Bc it tastes so bad or will it be something I can sip on and enjoy it like a regular hot tea? Lol

I always O'ed, just not regularly and always late. Anywhere from CD28 to CD41 pre DS. DS was conceived on a CD31 (roughly) O. Post DS pre 3 mugs of tea (keep in mind nursing has also been a factor) I have O'ed between CD24 and 48. First cycle of three mugs I O'ed CD16. Now I'm on my first cycle post weaning and very upset with my new batch of opk's. I'm staying at I'm inlaws while DH is out of town so when I'm back home I'll get a pic of my opk's. I had two opk's from my old batch which I used CD10/11 and they had darker lines then the new batch and I have had def ewcm. Plus I had a check up with my OBGyn today and he agreed that it looked like I was Oing. I guess my temp will confirm if indeed I did O. Back to the tea, you can add a little honey or sugar if you don't like it without. But I think it's fine without, but I'm also not very picky. It tastes very herby. It does get a bit bitter if it steeps too long although you are supposed to steep it about 10 min. and preferably covered so the essential oils don't escape. Also in my research sugar is one of the big factors that contributes to fertility issues so I try to cut down on it. (So hard, it's my one and only addiction!) I don't know where you are located but here in the US is a website call mountainroseherbs.com where you can order it and then mix it yourself. Let me know if you have any more questions :)


----------



## babyplease22

Well stark white bfn today so I guess I didn't see anything yesterday. So white in fact that when tilted I could see the indent for where the line would show up and then when it dried it was an Evap. Lots of very familiar AF like cramping today and a small temp drop so think I'm probably out considering spotting ususally starts 12dpo (tomorrow) with full flow the next day.


----------



## Sunbeam2017

Temp has gone even higher today - is this normal?


----------



## Bloblo

Flyingduster - thanks!! I have never used the ff website before so no wonder I couldn't find it


----------



## flyingduster

Whoop, and it's worked perfectly, yay! It can follow along every post you make now. :)


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Bfn for me today but I am still confused about my cycle I am either 11 dpo or 2dpo I think I will wait now until I am late for af aftrr the second possible o. Grr I wish I had of been temping this month :(


----------



## rickyandlucy

Temp was up again this morning, but I didn't sleep well so I am a bit skeptical. But it was up a lot, and it can't be off by that much could it? My cover line is around 97.45 and today's temp was 97.97. Yest was 97.49.

Really hoping that means I have already o'ed. We have bd'ed every day this week, I am getting tired of doing it on a schedule, lol.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Af is officially here. My next period should be due March 2nd, so I'm thinking I could test February 28th, so if you want to just change me to the 28th that should work.


----------



## romans8

hi all :) back for another month.... AF isnt due til 23rd but im going on a mini holiday on 21st so will be testing on Feb 20th ( hubby will be away from 14-28th so am crossing fingers for a BFP to surprise him with when he returns!)


----------



## rickyandlucy

Sorry to hear that teacher :cry:


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies hoping you can help ..

I really hate opks they confuse me .. I've been testing the last few days and according to ovia I will ov today .. I did an opks last night and thee was the faintest line .. I did one at 1pmy today and there was a faint line but you could clearly see it .. took another at 3:15 and it's barely visible .. does this mean it's on its on its way down from being positive and I've missed the positive or do you think it's because there wasn't long in between testing? 

Annoyingly haven't dtd once this whole fertile week due to oh work schedule!


----------



## NovemberRayne

I'm out.. 
I had a BFN yesterday at 14dpiui - the witch has paid me a visit today &#128546;&#128546; onto cycle 3


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Teacher. I will add you for later. Hopefully you still have some Cupid luck!


----------



## mayacat

14 DPO today and my temp went up again this morning! The only 2 other charts I have where the temp got this high this late are pregnancy ones! I'm officially late if AF doesn't show up today.
Hubby is allowed to give me a test tomorrow morning :) (I made him hide them all out of my reach, lol)
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 61.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## S_Dowd

Well, the :witch: got me yesterday. I was a mess, but I am doing better, today. I really thought this was our month. I am feeling better, today, but still really sad. I think I might have been pregnant, but I guess I'll never know for sure.

Good luck to everyone else here! I hope you all get your :bfp:


----------



## tbfromlv

Maya looking good! I can't wait to see your BFP!

AFM- I'm still spotting &#55357;&#56853; I'm thinking I might be out. I've had headaches and itchy nipples but I don't think I should be spotting this much. My temps haven't dipped for possible implantation so I don't know what to think. Boo.


----------



## Tristansmom

Coming over from the January thread to cheer y'all on - won't be testing this month as we are waiting 1 cycle before we have our very last-ever try at IUI (hoping to be approved for a medicated cycle, will find out Monday). FX everyone!


----------



## Cppeace

So, today's test in person I swear I can see something very very very light, camera doesn't really pick it up but here ya go... https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170203_090801.jpg


----------



## babyplease22

Cppeace said:


> So, today's test in person I swear I can see something very very very light, camera doesn't really pick it up but here ya go... https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170203_090801.jpg

I think I can see it too! I really hope this is your bfp! It's very very faint but I could see it before and after I zoomed. :happydance:


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Dowd. Better luck with March!

Thanks baby, There is definitely something there, but it is insanely light.


----------



## mayacat

I can sort of see it too Cppeace! Here's hoping it gets darker!


----------



## rickyandlucy

So I think this is my own fault for continuing to test after my first positive OPK on Wed. I got another positive last night. Does that mean I haven't ovulated yet? Or should I just go by the first test? We have bd'ed every night since Monday, and I am getting really, really tired of doing it on a schedule, but if last night's test means I haven't o'ed, I don't want to risk missing an opportunity to try one more time. :wacko:


----------



## flyingduster

Maya, that is looki perfect!!!! Come join meeeeeeee!!!

Cppeace, I see it too!!! Ahh, exciting!!!

So sorry for AF getting some. Boooooo


Afm, I'm calling it official. AF was due today, temp higher, and this FRER pic at 10 mins.


----------



## baby D

That's one gorgeous pic flying!! Congratulations &#127881;&#127881;


----------



## babylights

Wow wow wow such a gorgeous sight, congrats flyer!!


----------



## rickyandlucy

What a beautiful BFP! Congrats flyingduster! How many DPO are you?


----------



## abennion

I'd say that's pretty official! Congrats, flying!


----------



## Bloblo

sheeps24 said:


> Hey ladies hoping you can help ..
> 
> I really hate opks they confuse me .. I've been testing the last few days and according to ovia I will ov today .. I did an opks last night and thee was the faintest line .. I did one at 1pmy today and there was a faint line but you could clearly see it .. took another at 3:15 and it's barely visible .. does this mean it's on its on its way down from being positive and I've missed the positive or do you think it's because there wasn't long in between testing?
> 
> Annoyingly haven't dtd once this whole fertile week due to oh work schedule!

Hey sheep - im in same situation - yesterday had a squinter opk and today a line but not yet positive. I think your hold wasn't long enough for the one that was white and your positive is still on the way. I hear best is to test between 2pm and 8pm with 4hr hold... good luck!!


----------



## Curlymikes

Cppeace you should test again tonight! I usually get better lines at night with a good hold.


----------



## teacup

Sorry to hear you're out Dowd, it's awful when you are convinced and then AF shows up. I hope next month you get your bfp. :hugs: xx

WOW congratulations Flying - great lines! :happydance: Have a healthy happy pregnancy! You should do a digital too to see how many weeks it says, I love those, maybe it's twins with nice dark lines like that! :oneofeach: :haha: xx

Rickyandlucy - I know how you feel, we started BD'ing around 14dpo, but I didn't get my positive until cd20! Then we had to BD a couple more days for ovulation - I'm done! I've read that it's a couple of days before ovulation that matters most because then the sperm are there ready and waiting when the egg arrives. :thumbup: xx

Cppeace - sorry I can't see anything, but it might be my phone. Maybe test in a couple of days to give the hormones a chance to double. I hope you get your bfp soon! Xx


----------



## Cppeace

fabulous Flying!


----------



## SunnyBe

Amazing lines flyingduster!! Congrats again :D 

Temp went down today and I've started spotting a bit. AF will probably be here tonight or tomorrow, which means I had another very short LP (today is 9dpo). Disappointing!


----------



## Cppeace

I will keep testing every morn till I run out of tests lol. As for testing later in the day, I have been needing to go every 2-3 hours the past couple days, so wont be much of a hold lol I'll just wait for morning. The line is definitely there, could see slightly better once dry but still doesn't photograph well. It is insanely light and I generally don't have line eye lol


----------



## sheeps24

Bloblo said:


> sheeps24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies hoping you can help ..
> 
> I really hate opks they confuse me .. I've been testing the last few days and according to ovia I will ov today .. I did an opks last night and thee was the faintest line .. I did one at 1pmy today and there was a faint line but you could clearly see it .. took another at 3:15 and it's barely visible .. does this mean it's on its on its way down from being positive and I've missed the positive or do you think it's because there wasn't long in between testing?
> 
> Annoyingly haven't dtd once this whole fertile week due to oh work schedule!
> 
> Hey sheep - im in same situation - yesterday had a squinter opk and today a line but not yet positive. I think your hold wasn't long enough for the one that was white and your positive is still on the way. I hear best is to test between 2pm and 8pm with 4hr hold... good luck!!Click to expand...


Thank you .. I've done another just now after about 4 ish hour hold and there's a faint line but fainter than earlier on so I don't know if I've missed my positive?!


----------



## sheeps24

Just wondering if anyone else can help? Top is just now .. bottom is this afternoon ... I had a fainter line last night so I'm wondering if I may of had my positive in the night? They have all been completely blank up until last night and this afternoon .. we haven't dtd at all so I'm afraid I'm missing it :-(
 



Attached Files:







pixlr_20170203213130783.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tbfromlv

Sheep- mine were faint everyday from cycle 10-24. On cycle day 25 I got my positive. Some women will always have some kind of line regardless of when O day might be. Temps can confirm you ovulated (after the fact unfortunately). So if you think you missed your surge, look for the temperature shift in the coming days. Otherwise I would say you need to keep testing.


----------



## sheeps24

Mine have been stark white and I don't do temps but I'll keep testing


----------



## teacup

sheeps24 said:


> Mine have been stark white and I don't do temps but I'll keep testing

What cycle day are you? After days of stark negatives you should get a pretty dark line, and then the next day you get a test line darker than the control line. If you've tested every day then you probably haven't missed your surge. :thumbup:


----------



## flyingduster

Someone asked what DPO I am, I'm now 14dpo and AF was due this morning when I took the FRER.

Check out the comparison between cheapies and FRER though, especially now all are dried! Omg!


----------



## chocolatechip

Finally O day! 2ww starts tomorrow!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Mom15 said:


> Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:
> 
> 
> When you were drinking one mug a day did you O then or was is only when you started drinking the 3 mugs a day? Also what does it taste like? Is it something I'm going to have to drink really fast Bc it tastes so bad or will it be something I can sip on and enjoy it like a regular hot tea? Lol
> 
> I always O'ed, just not regularly and always late. Anywhere from CD28 to CD41 pre DS. DS was conceived on a CD31 (roughly) O. Post DS pre 3 mugs of tea (keep in mind nursing has also been a factor) I have O'ed between CD24 and 48. First cycle of three mugs I O'ed CD16. Now I'm on my first cycle post weaning and very upset with my new batch of opk's. I'm staying at I'm inlaws while DH is out of town so when I'm back home I'll get a pic of my opk's. I had two opk's from my old batch which I used CD10/11 and they had darker lines then the new batch and I have had def ewcm. Plus I had a check up with my OBGyn today and he agreed that it looked like I was Oing. I guess my temp will confirm if indeed I did O. Back to the tea, you can add a little honey or sugar if you don't like it without. But I think it's fine without, but I'm also not very picky. It tastes very herby. It does get a bit bitter if it steeps too long although you are supposed to steep it about 10 min. and preferably covered so the essential oils don't escape. Also in my research sugar is one of the big factors that contributes to fertility issues so I try to cut down on it. (So hard, it's my one and only addiction!) I don't know where you are located but here in the US is a website call mountainroseherbs.com where you can order it and then mix it yourself. Let me know if you have any more questions :)Click to expand...


I'm in the US. I'm in very south Alabama on the gulf coast. Thanks for the website I'll definitely look into it and possibly give it a try. I'm not a picky eater either but I haven't really tried any herbs and such. I also have a weakness for sweets but I have been dieting and so far have lost 10lbs and it's not easy! 

What brand of opk's are you using? I'm asking because if I don't succeed this cycle I'm going to temp and order some opk's for next cycle. I don't know if I have been O'ing because we weren't trying for the past 10 years. Now that we are trying I am paying more attention to my cycles and last cycle was the shortest one I've had in years. Usually I only have a cycle once every 3-4 months this is currently the 3rd cycle we have been trying so hopefully it will happen soon. I do have 3 older kids but everything that goes along with ttc is very new to me since we were young with the first 3 and it didn't take any time to conceive although it took 8 months for dd but like I said we were young and I didn't know all this stuff we can do even existed. Anyway I'm rambling. Thank you for the advice I will definitely give it a try! I wish you loads of baby dust!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hi ladies,

First I want to say I have PCOS very badly, both ovaries are covered head to tow in cysts per the ultra sound I had about two weeks ago. 

I have also had cervical cancer stage 1b1 and have had two surgeries to remove it. I am now considered in remission and luckily I didn't have to have chemo or radiation. I have to go in for screenings every three months to make sure it stays away, and if it ever comes back I will have to have chemo and radiation...so I'm hoping it stays away!

Anyway so I don't use OPK's because they are ALWAYS positive due to my PCOS so I just go based on my body symptoms and typically I always get sore boobs the day after I have ovulated and I also get super watery/egg white CM the day of ovulation. 

Also I had tests done for my PCOS and it showed high levels of testosterone which my doctor put me on Metformin to help lower it, she also said it may make me more fertile.

So this past weekend I'm 100% sure I ovulated on Sunday, the next day my boobs were sore and I was nauseous Sunday (another symptom I get of O.) Well me and my OH did the deed this weekend many times and since I'm on Metformin, maybe I have a chance?

So I'm 5DPO today and my symptoms are the following:

-very neausous
-fatigue
-dizzy
-sore boobs
-smell aversions
-bleeding gums when brushing
-mild fever (99.2-99.5)
-weird face pressure (no sinus infection or cold...)
-extreme hot and cold flashes
-headaches
-heartburn

If I got pregnant it would be a miracle! :blush:

Sorry for the long post...


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Congratulations Flying! 
Cp I think I can see the line although it's very faint! I'm so hoping the line gets darker and you get your bfp! 
I'm so sorry af got you Dowd. Sending you hugs and loads of baby dust for next cycle. 
Good luck Pink!


----------



## Cppeace

Hi Pink! Sorry for ll your issues but good Luck with that BFP! When will you be testing?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Cppeace said:


> Hi Pink! Sorry for ll your issues but good Luck with that BFP! When will you be testing?

I did one yesterday and today but I think I got evaps. I'm way to impatient to wait lol :dohh:


----------



## Cppeace

Ha Ha ! Well, most of us can totally get that. Here is a graph that tells you the best chances for a BFP!


----------



## mayacat

The day before a "big" test day kinda feels like Christmas Eve. Anyone else feel that way? If you haven't been testing every day for a while anyway, lol. (Which I would have done if I hadn't had DJ hide the tests from me :haha:)


----------



## Stormykins

flyingduster said:


> Someone asked what DPO I am, I'm now 14dpo and AF was due this morning when I took the FRER.
> 
> Check out the comparison between cheapies and FRER though, especially now all are dried! Omg!
> 
> View attachment 985181

Wow that is a crazy difference! Thanks for posting this. And congrats!

Question for you ladies... I'm supposed to start progesterone tonight, but when I enter it into my FF chart it turns my crosshairs into dotted lines... any idea why??


----------



## Anon010696

So many bfps gratz guys!! So far ive taken 6 tests. 3 were BFPs no doubt.

The other 3 (taken after the first 3) seem to be very very feint.....almost to the point of not even being there. A day later the lines are there, and very clear, and are colored pink, not a shadow, but still thats a day later. 

Not sure what I feel or think any more


----------



## Cppeace

Anon, have you tried different brands of tests?


----------



## TeacherLynn

How do I put my ff chart in my signature?


----------



## Babydust1234

Will be testing the 21st! X


----------



## flyingduster

TeacherLynn said:


> How do I put my ff chart in my signature?

At e bottom of page 60 of this thread I posted how. It's through the website you have to get the code.


----------



## TeacherLynn

I thought you posted it somewhere and I went looking, but couldn't find it lol thanks so much!


----------



## flyingduster

Anon010696 said:


> So many bfps gratz guys!! So far ive taken 6 tests. 3 were BFPs no doubt.
> 
> The other 3 (taken after the first 3) seem to be very very feint.....almost to the point of not even being there. A day later the lines are there, and very clear, and are colored pink, not a shadow, but still thats a day later.
> 
> Not sure what I feel or think any more

Weird those three didn't show much, but if they showed a hint and then dried darker, that's pretty typical of most BFPs. i hope it's not fading though hugs. Can you try another brand like cppeace suggested??


----------



## Anon010696

Cppeace said:


> Anon, have you tried different brands of tests?

I have


----------



## Anon010696

flyingduster said:


> Anon010696 said:
> 
> 
> So many bfps gratz guys!! So far ive taken 6 tests. 3 were BFPs no doubt.
> 
> The other 3 (taken after the first 3) seem to be very very feint.....almost to the point of not even being there. A day later the lines are there, and very clear, and are colored pink, not a shadow, but still thats a day later.
> 
> Not sure what I feel or think any more
> 
> Weird those three didn't show much, but if they showed a hint and then dried darker, that's pretty typical of most BFPs. i hope it's not fading though hugs. Can you try another brand like cppeace suggested??Click to expand...


Yea I guess I should I didn't wanna buy a frer until the cheap tests showed darker but with them behaving this way i might as well cave and get the frer


----------



## Mom15

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Mom15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:
> 
> 
> When you were drinking one mug a day did you O then or was is only when you started drinking the 3 mugs a day? Also what does it taste like? Is it something I'm going to have to drink really fast Bc it tastes so bad or will it be something I can sip on and enjoy it like a regular hot tea? Lol
> 
> I always O'ed, just not regularly and always late. Anywhere from CD28 to CD41 pre DS. DS was conceived on a CD31 (roughly) O. Post DS pre 3 mugs of tea (keep in mind nursing has also been a factor) I have O'ed between CD24 and 48. First cycle of three mugs I O'ed CD16. Now I'm on my first cycle post weaning and very upset with my new batch of opk's. I'm staying at I'm inlaws while DH is out of town so when I'm back home I'll get a pic of my opk's. I had two opk's from my old batch which I used CD10/11 and they had darker lines then the new batch and I have had def ewcm. Plus I had a check up with my OBGyn today and he agreed that it looked like I was Oing. I guess my temp will confirm if indeed I did O. Back to the tea, you can add a little honey or sugar if you don't like it without. But I think it's fine without, but I'm also not very picky. It tastes very herby. It does get a bit bitter if it steeps too long although you are supposed to steep it about 10 min. and preferably covered so the essential oils don't escape. Also in my research sugar is one of the big factors that contributes to fertility issues so I try to cut down on it. (So hard, it's my one and only addiction!) I don't know where you are located but here in the US is a website call mountainroseherbs.com where you can order it and then mix it yourself. Let me know if you have any more questions :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm in the US. I'm in very south Alabama on the gulf coast. Thanks for the website I'll definitely look into it and possibly give it a try. I'm not a picky eater either but I haven't really tried any herbs and such. I also have a weakness for sweets but I have been dieting and so far have lost 10lbs and it's not easy!
> 
> What brand of opk's are you using? I'm asking because if I don't succeed this cycle I'm going to temp and order some opk's for next cycle. I don't know if I have been O'ing because we weren't trying for the past 10 years. Now that we are trying I am paying more attention to my cycles and last cycle was the shortest one I've had in years. Usually I only have a cycle once every 3-4 months this is currently the 3rd cycle we have been trying so hopefully it will happen soon. I do have 3 older kids but everything that goes along with ttc is very new to me since we were young with the first 3 and it didn't take any time to conceive although it took 8 months for dd but like I said we were young and I didn't know all this stuff we can do even existed. Anyway I'm rambling. Thank you for the advice I will definitely give it a try! I wish you loads of baby dust!Click to expand...

I have been using clinical guard brand opk's. You can get them on amazon for I think $11 for 40 plus 10 hcg test. My first batch I loved, I would get a clear progression all the way to a positive. This batch so far has had the same faint line for days while today my cervix was almost unreachable. I'm so curious what my temp is tomorrow. I feel like I O'ed today. Also had some twinges which I don't always get. My o signs mostly cm and cervix are stronger than they have been before weaning but I am baffled by the opk's. If I wasn't checking cm or cervix I wouldn't guess I was Oing in a million years. I have heard some people swear by the wondfo opk's but I have not tried them personally. They are a bit more expensive. I wish you and all the other ladies loads of baby dust. It looks like we are off to a bfp filled start :) I will post a pic of my opk's in a minute. oh and also look into Mayan Abdominal Massage if you want to go treat yourself. I had one and I totally believe it helped me to have a less painfull period as well as a shorter cycle.


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah I think cheapies often don't progress at all well, but en if they're lighter than the first three I'd possibly be worried too. Fx it's nothing and a FRER is blazing!


----------



## Mom15

So here is a pic of my confusing or non-responding opk's. Top of the pic with the clear progression is last cycle. Bottom is this cycle. Note how CD10/11 are darker? Guess what, they are from the last cycle batch of opk's which really makes me think this batch is crap. Any thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## babyplease22

Congrats Flying that is an amazing line on the FRER. It's really good to see the difference between the two brands especially seeing as FRER has been getting so much hate lately!

Mom15 I wish I had some proper advice for you but all I can say is I think maybe its faulty tests as well and if that's what you think then maybe order some more. I'm assuming they are ICs? Maybe buy some brand ones before this cycle ends and see if there is a difference just because I don't imagine you would recieve new ICs in time to catch your O if you haven't already. 

AFM: I had a big temp drop this morning, the day I usually start spotting so I'm expecting AF. Also FF took my crosshairs away today so not even sure if I O'd. I don't want to dump on you guys but basically I found a lump in my breast about a week ago and have been waiting to see if I'm pregnant before getting it checked. Going in on Monday. It's probably nothing but if it is... Maybe it's luck that I didn't concieve this month. I can't imagine having to consider my baby in that situation as well as treatment for me. My heart goes out to the woman that do.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Oh, no, Babyplease, I'm so sorry. I will be praying for you.


----------



## Mom15

Babyplease - first off, I'm so sorry your are dealing with something so scary! I will keep you in my thought and hope hope hope that it's just something harmless. I can't imagine the worry. 
Second, thank you for the advice. I have thought about getting new ones for the next cycle. Judging by my temp drop this morning and cm/cp I would bet money I O'ed today. I used to just temp and was always able to confirm O. So I will wait it out until I see a temp shift. Btw. I'm anxiously waiting for DH to come home as last time we had the chance to dtd was on Tuesday. It's really interesting how different (lower) my temps have been since I weaned. Last nursing was on Cd1. And my temp today matches my pre DS O'day temp which was very consistently around 96.7F. If I don't get a temp rise tomorrow I will def be a bit baffled. Someone mentioned the Christmas Eve feeling before testing day. Well I feel that way tonight :) I will update tomorrow.


----------



## sheeps24

teacup said:


> sheeps24 said:
> 
> 
> Mine have been stark white and I don't do temps but I'll keep testing
> 
> What cycle day are you? After days of stark negatives you should get a pretty dark line, and then the next day you get a test line darker than the control line. If you've tested every day then you probably haven't missed your surge. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm on cycle day 16 .. my cycles average at 27 days .. I think we're not even trying this month though .. oh work schedule is difficult and when we do have time there's always an excuse like he's tired so I said fine we won't bother! 

Men are so annoying .. they make out its soo hard for them to do this one little task!


----------



## babyplease22

Thank you so much Teacher and Mom15 that really means the world to me. I will update you guys if there is anything significant to say after my appointment.

Sheeps, mine is the same. Any other time it's "we need to talk. I just feel we aren't having enough sex..." And then when it's baby making time he is suddenly the most tired he's ever been in his life and needs to sleep immediately! :dohh:


----------



## teacup

Thinking of you babyplease, I hope your appointment goes okay. :hugs: xx

Mom - that is confusing. I'd keep testing in case your surge is later this cycle. It could be that your urine was more concentrated at the beginning of your testing days which made the line darker? Xx

Sheeps - your cycle might be longer than usual, I find when you are anxious to ovulate it delays ovulation. Keep testing and you might get a positive soon. Xx

Afm - Here are my ovulation tests this cycle! Usually I get my surge on cd17 but I'm three days later this cycle probably from work stress.
 



Attached Files:







_20170204_104742.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mayacat

Baby please, I'm sorry :(. I hope it's nothing. Sometimes cysts just show up and go away on their own. I hope that's what it is and what it does for you.

I'm out this month. Temp plunged to almost coverline this morning and the test was definitely negative. No faint anything. Oh well. I wasn't supposed to be trying this month anyway. Should get AF today or tomorrow.


----------



## sheeps24

I'm not going to bother testing just because oh doesn't seem to really care .. he wants a baby and he wants to try but can't seem to be bother to actually 'try' 

Men! &#128544;


----------



## Babydust1234

babyplease22 said:


> Thank you so much Teacher and Mom15 that really means the world to me. I will update you guys if there is anything significant to say after my appointment.
> 
> Sheeps, mine is the same. Any other time it's "we need to talk. I just feel we aren't having enough sex..." And then when it's baby making time he is suddenly the most tired he's ever been in his life and needs to sleep immediately! :dohh:

It's so frustrating!!

He says "I've got tummy ache" or
"I'm so tired "
And will literally just fall asleep as I'm talking to him urgh


----------



## fxmummyduck

The witch got me. Onto next cycle, good luck to those left testing!


----------



## Mom15

Well I would have lost money....temp still not up?!? Sleep was less than ideal for temping. DS woke up at 2ish and I fell asleep in his room putting him back to sleep and woke up at 3.50. Walked to out bedroom next door and took my temp: 96.41 super low, but I just had a light blanket in DS room. Then slept till 7.15 and temp was 96.79. Still low, so I took roughly the average to put in my chart. Shoot I was so focused on typing that I forgot to pee in a cup. I know FMU is not ideal, but thinking my opk's are faulty I'm just using as much as I can. Haha. 

Sorry fxmummy that the witch showed. 

To those with temp drops, to give you a glimmer of hope, with DS my temp dropped a day before AF like it had every cycle, but it went up next day and ended up being pregnant. 

Babyplease - please do keep us updated! Hope you can turn your mind of off it an enjoy your weekend. Also on your chart, if you take a couple of your high temps pre O away I think FF would put the crosshairs back :)


----------



## Mom15

Teacup - nice OPKs!! That's what I had mine envisioned to look like. Ha


----------



## wantingagirl

My testing date is the 9th :thumbup:


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome WantingaGirl! I will add you. GL!


----------



## Cppeace

AFM. Feeling very negative today and not expecting to see anything more this month. Sigh


----------



## mwel8819

Cppeace said:
 

> AFM. Feeling very negative today and not expecting to see anything more this month. Sigh

Your chart looks great though. Have you tested? Sorry, I didn't read the whole thread but noticed your temps are high. Mine looked like that with DD.


----------



## Cppeace

My temp plummeted today but I didn't take it till after getting up but even with adjusting it it is still insanely low. 

I just don't feel it anymore. Felt warm and positive the last week and a half -it is just not there today.


----------



## 28329

I was sure i was due the witch today. Temps are still up but tests bfn. I'm not 100% sure of ovulation day but i know i ovulated at sone point.


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry you don't feel so positive im pretty much never positive about it happening :dohh:


----------



## pghmmy

Hello, I am new to the site. I am in the TWW, I am between 5 &7 dpo and going crazy symptom spotting. Last month I had an early chemical, I changed up some things and added some vitamins and baby aspirin... hoping that I get the BFP I have been waitin for! AF is due 2/14.


----------



## Bloblo

I feel positive every time and then heartbroken every time. Maybe its better to not have high hopes?


----------



## pghmmy

Bloblo said:


> I feel positive every time and then heartbroken every time. Maybe its better to not have high hopes?


It may seem like forever but when actively trying it can take a year or more to get a BFP. It is frustrating but you may get the BFP when you least expect it. Maybe see a fertility counselor to see if there is anything that can help.


----------



## time4baby1

I'll be testing on 2/13! I'm so excited!


----------



## sheeps24

Babydust1234 said:


> babyplease22 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Teacher and Mom15 that really means the world to me. I will update you guys if there is anything significant to say after my appointment.
> 
> Sheeps, mine is the same. Any other time it's "we need to talk. I just feel we aren't having enough sex..." And then when it's baby making time he is suddenly the most tired he's ever been in his life and needs to sleep immediately! :dohh:
> 
> It's so frustrating!!
> 
> He says "I've got tummy ache" or
> "I'm so tired "
> And will literally just fall asleep as I'm talking to him urghClick to expand...


What is wrong with them eh! I think to myself don't men usually love the fact they get a free pass! 

I ended up doing an opk and its almost positive so we need to dtd later really but im not going to mention it and see what happens instead .. I think it makes it worse mentioning it!


----------



## wantingagirl

Bloblo said:


> I feel positive every time and then heartbroken every time. Maybe its better to not have high hopes?

I find it's easier for me not to expect anything after 3 years ttc


----------



## baby D

Sheeps I'm with you there!

I tend to just get into bed and cuddle up with my fingers crossed that we end up doing the baby dance because if I mention it he seems to then not want to or be tired &#128561; I think it's a pressure thing!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you for the advice Mom15. I'll look into the opk's. I actually looked up some last night and the ones with the best reviews so far was the [email protected] tests. I'll keep looking and reading reviews to decide on which brand to get for next cycle. 

I don't remember who said they had a lump but I hope it's nothing serious and you still get to ttc. 

I completely understand the frustration with the dh's that suddenly get super tired during the fertile days. My dh is the same way most of the time so I usually let him fall asleep for a little while then I wake him up and take advantage of him lol he usually wants to "try" every other day all the way up to the fertile week then he's super tired and can't keep his eyes open long enough for me to convince him to get the deed done. Then the following week he wants to "try" again! It's very frustrating at times! 

Cp, I'm sorry you're feeling down and not very good about it being your turn for a bfp. I'm still hoping you're wrong and you still get your bfp!


----------



## Cppeace

I was positive till this morn. Bad enough If I don't get a BFP before getting another year older but with the temp drop this morn looks like my LP is back to 12 days or less as well.


----------



## flyingduster

Oh cppeace, I'm so sorry! That's an impressive temp drop. Fuck it. Hugs.


----------



## baby D

Aw CP I'm so sorry! When is the witch due?


----------



## trumpetbeth

I'm out. I started today. I will see you lovely ladies on the March thread.


----------



## Curlymikes

Sorry to those who got af. And sorry to hear about your temp cp. maybe it will go back up tomorrow?

Afm. I got crosshairs of ff today. This is my first month using ff, i have been using ovia which is much more user friendly, but ff gives you ovulation crosshairs and you can see others charts so thats fun. Also i will be starting progesterone tonight. Although sometimes i think maybe i shouldnt because i dont think i will be pregnant based on how we bd. but im still in til the witch comes.


----------



## Mom15

So I may have talked a bit too negative about my opk's and not been patient enough. Today I got a darker line. Not quite positive. The one that says 17 was fmu, but I went at 3 and this was at 7.30. So it's like a 4.5h hold. The other two are smu and after. Cervix was super open this morning but not that high and soft. We'll see. Not confident enought to predict what my temp will do tomorrow.

I'm sorry for those who AF got :( and sorry CP you are down. It's tough to see that temp take a nosedive :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry for af's sure I will be joining you soon, I lost one last Feb 14th of all days. So this month is a sensitive month for me :wacko:


----------



## 28329

Cppeace, im sorry that you're feeling so down. I hope that temp goes straight back up tomorrow :hugs:

Sorry to the ladies that are on to march testing. Im sure i will be joining you soon. I hope your new cycle is the one.


----------



## sheeps24

Good luck everyone testing and sorry for the AF's 

GL


----------



## Bloblo

:dust:
Seems like we are all in need of some baby dust
:dust:


----------



## Babydust1234

sheeps24 said:


> Babydust1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyplease22 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Teacher and Mom15 that really means the world to me. I will update you guys if there is anything significant to say after my appointment.
> 
> Sheeps, mine is the same. Any other time it's "we need to talk. I just feel we aren't having enough sex..." And then when it's baby making time he is suddenly the most tired he's ever been in his life and needs to sleep immediately! :dohh:
> 
> It's so frustrating!!
> 
> He says "I've got tummy ache" or
> "I'm so tired "
> And will literally just fall asleep as I'm talking to him urghClick to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with them eh! I think to myself don't men usually love the fact they get a free pass!
> 
> I ended up doing an opk and its almost positive so we need to dtd later really but im not going to mention it and see what happens instead .. I think it makes it worse mentioning it!Click to expand...

Yeah planning I think makes it more difficult because then I feel like it's a chore. Not only does it ruin the fun it may take them longer to...you know. But it's not our fault. We would do it ourselves if we could lol x


----------



## abennion

CP, can you put me down for the 15th? Pretty sure I'll be Oing today (if that wasn't the start of my rise this morning with this morning's temp).


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Sorry about all the af's :( 

I'm anxiously (and impatiently lol) awaiting my positive opk which should be any day now.


----------



## tbfromlv

Cp I am really sorry to see that temp dip. HOWEVER, I've seen many BFP charts that had crazy dips below the coverline. Just like you always tell us- you aren't out until the witch shows!

AFM- I am 8 dpo today. My nipples are itchy itchy still and the sides of my bbs are tender (of course that can be af symptoms too). I've had some weird intermittent cramping in my uterus and ovaries that I've not experienced before.. don't know what to think of that. I had a dream I tested early because I thought I was having twins and it was positive lol..


----------



## Bloblo

Poohbear - feeling the Same... where is that 2nd line on the opk?
:wacko::dohh::wacko:


----------



## tbfromlv

BloBlo & pooh- I understand that wait! My cycles aren't regular so I was just peeing on stick after stick not having any clue if it was close to time or not lol (made for a LOT of BDing ha). One day it was just there! I hope you get your +opk soon!!


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Bloblo said:


> Poohbear - feeling the Same... where is that 2nd line on the opk?
> :wacko::dohh::wacko:

That's what I'm wondering!!! Lol


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'll be testing Feb 10th, if you want to add me to the list :)


----------



## sheeps24

I hope it's okay to post my opks again! The first one that's nearly positive was at 7:30pm last night and then the second one was at 9:30pm 

Is it possible to have a positive in that gap? I am going to take another today and see if it's negative ..

If my positive was yesterday/in the night I will put down positive on ovia but do I put today as the actual ov date? 

Thanks ladies x
 



Attached Files:







received_10158214513470451.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 7









received_10158214523700451.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 28329

Im in limbo land. Acording to ff im 18dpo. That's. 1-2 days late for af but bfn tests. I am usualy pretty in tune with my body but i really have no clue when i ovulated.


----------



## baby D

Temp jump! Up 0.4! Surely I've now ovulated?? But no crosshairs yet? What do you guys think looking at my chart?


----------



## Bloblo

28329 said:


> Im in limbo land. Acording to ff im 18dpo. That's. 1-2 days late for af but bfn tests. I am usualy pretty in tune with my body but i really have no clue when i ovulated.

Frustrating when even temping is not giving answers... but in my opinion i would say you ovulated 2 days later than the crosshairs on your chart. Not very clear though...


----------



## Bloblo

baby D said:


> Temp jump! Up 0.4! Surely I've now ovulated?? But no crosshairs yet? What do you guys think looking at my chart?

Looking at your chart i would say o was yesterday yes! Ff looks for 3 high temps before drawing the line. My line appeared only today.


----------



## 28329

Bloblo said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Im in limbo land. Acording to ff im 18dpo. That's. 1-2 days late for af but bfn tests. I am usualy pretty in tune with my body but i really have no clue when i ovulated.
> 
> Frustrating when even temping is not giving answers... but in my opinion i would say you ovulated 2 days later than the crosshairs on your chart. Not very clear though...Click to expand...

That's what i thought. With the slow rise it is very difficult to work out. If 2 days later is correct then i should get af tomorrow. I hate limbo.


----------



## Mom15

Sheeps - it's hard to say. You could have had your surge before the 7.30pm one? It looks a bit darker than the 9.30 one. Do you temp? If you look at the previous page, you can see my opk's. With my temp rise today I think I O'ed yesterday. But if you look at my opk's it doesn't look like I've had my positive yet. 
I went back to my charts when I wasn't nursing pre DS and realized for the first time that on all 4 charts my 1dpo temp is right around 97.4F. So my today's 97.33F makes me hopeful that I O'ed yesterday :) 

28 - I'm sorry about the limbo. A slow rise is tough. Hopefully you get an answer soon. 

BabyD - looks like you O'ed to me!! Let's hope it's 1dpo for both of us today


----------



## mayacat

So my temp went back up this morning and I have no idea. I overrode my O date again because FF has no idea either. I have two days left before I can write off TGIS O date. What do you think?


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sheeps24

Ignore my previous post ..

Opk is almost positive now so I think it will be positive by later


----------



## Anon010696

I just dont understand how I had 3 very strong positives on 88cent walmart cheapies and now every test I take is so so so so so feint its not even there and doesnt even start to darken til 12-24 hours later. Same exact brand of tests too. Havnt bought a frer yet waiting for payday. driving myself in sane. How and why does this keep happening


----------



## Curlymikes

Anon sorry to hear that! Can you get a blood test?


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear on the frustration Anon... I'd say 2 possibilities are likely a chemical or faulty tests...

Afm ladies utterly confused by temp rise today, tested again not really seeing anything. So I dunno late implantation dip or what going on.


----------



## babyplease22

Cppeace said:


> Sorry to hear on the frustration Anon... I'd say 2 possibilities are likely a chemical or faulty tests...
> 
> Afm ladies utterly confused by temp rise today, tested again not really seeing anything. So I dunno late implantation dip or what going on.

That's a really strange looking temp rise! But at least you know you're not out yet! I guess it could be late implantation. I'm living vicariously through you at the moment and can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## Mom15

Cp - hopefully it's late implantation. I had a big dip with DS at 11 dpo!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol living vicariously through me will lead you to insanity. I assure you lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Did you take a test today CP? I'm glad it went up!


----------



## Cppeace

I did but I don't see much of anything.


----------



## abennion

If that was an implantation dip CP, I don't think you'll see a line for another couple of days (your HCG levels need to start doubling, which only happens after implantation) FX this is it!


----------



## Cppeace

Oh I know..I don't plan to test again until Tuesday if still no AF... WE shall see..


----------



## baby D

I'm not really sure when to start testing! I'm thinking I'm 1dpo at the moment &#128516;


----------



## Cppeace

Baby D I would recommend waiting till at least 10 dpo if you can. Therefore you have at least a 30% shot and then better every following day.


----------



## QueenCheshire

JoJazie said:


> Afm, I'm back in the waiting game (when is it not?). I expect to o over the weekend. Deciding to tell my friends we are TTC. They know it will b this year but not that it's happening now. I'm confident they will b great supports no matter what happens (chemical, mc). Thoughts? Considerations?

Haha, I'm totally an open book when it comes to stuff like this, I ended up telling quite a few friends when DH and I started a year ago. I got a lot of criticism for it (telling people) from my bosses (I've known them since I was 8 years old, so they're like second moms to me) and from my Mom who prefers to keep personal things private. I think it's just personal preference. If you want to keep it private, keep it private, but if you're like me and prefer to have more moral support and are okay talking about it then don't be ashamed!

It's been hard month after month not getting pregnant but it's also been wonderful to have that group of friends that are constantly checking in with me and seeing how I'm doing. I had a chemical pregnancy 6 months ago and they all gave me amazing support and love. It was great knowing they were there for me. In my mind it's harder, at least for me personally, to have people NOT know and then they go on and on about getting pregnant or a friend getting pregnant and talking about things that can possibly be a little down for me. For example, one friend of mine got preggo and she was a little concerned about how to tell me so she approached me in a very sweet and sympathetic way and it really touched me that she was so considerate for my feelings so of course I ended up just being so very happy for her. That was a heck of a lot easier to handle then if she didn't have any idea I was TTC and just went on and on about being pregnant and the excitement. We were able to talk about her plans and she also included me in what my next steps were. All around a positive experience instead of something frustrating and disappointing. 

Like I said, I think it's a personal preference! If you feel you need some support from your friends, tell them!


----------



## QueenCheshire

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> First I want to say I have PCOS very badly, both ovaries are covered head to tow in cysts per the ultra sound I had about two weeks ago.
> 
> I have also had cervical cancer stage 1b1 and have had two surgeries to remove it. I am now considered in remission and luckily I didn't have to have chemo or radiation. I have to go in for screenings every three months to make sure it stays away, and if it ever comes back I will have to have chemo and radiation...so I'm hoping it stays away!
> 
> Anyway so I don't use OPK's because they are ALWAYS positive due to my PCOS so I just go based on my body symptoms and typically I always get sore boobs the day after I have ovulated and I also get super watery/egg white CM the day of ovulation.
> 
> Also I had tests done for my PCOS and it showed high levels of testosterone which my doctor put me on Metformin to help lower it, she also said it may make me more fertile.
> 
> So this past weekend I'm 100% sure I ovulated on Sunday, the next day my boobs were sore and I was nauseous Sunday (another symptom I get of O.) Well me and my OH did the deed this weekend many times and since I'm on Metformin, maybe I have a chance?
> 
> So I'm 5DPO today and my symptoms are the following:
> 
> -very neausous
> -fatigue
> -dizzy
> -sore boobs
> -smell aversions
> -bleeding gums when brushing
> -mild fever (99.2-99.5)
> -weird face pressure (no sinus infection or cold...)
> -extreme hot and cold flashes
> -headaches
> -heartburn
> 
> If I got pregnant it would be a miracle! :blush:
> 
> Sorry for the long post...

Hey there! :flower: 

I'm so sorry for the hardships you're going through! I can only imagine how frustrating it must be. I have an auto-immune disease and it's constantly on my mind with how much it might be/is affecting me getting pregnant. Don't let any of it get you down! I have several friends that have what they call miracle babies, through thin odds. 

You never know what life has in store for you :winkwink: Good luck to you this month!


----------



## QueenCheshire

babyplease22 said:


> AFM: I had a big temp drop this morning, the day I usually start spotting so I'm expecting AF. Also FF took my crosshairs away today so not even sure if I O'd. I don't want to dump on you guys but basically I found a lump in my breast about a week ago and have been waiting to see if I'm pregnant before getting it checked. Going in on Monday. It's probably nothing but if it is... Maybe it's luck that I didn't concieve this month. I can't imagine having to consider my baby in that situation as well as treatment for me. My heart goes out to the woman that do.

babyplease22, you are in my thoughts. I had the same thing happen to me before. Wishing you lots of love and peace! Keep us updated!


----------



## QueenCheshire

sheeps24 said:


> I'm not going to bother testing just because oh doesn't seem to really care .. he wants a baby and he wants to try but can't seem to be bother to actually 'try'
> 
> Men! &#128544;

I'm telling you! My Hubby and I have always been a little off balance when it comes to our love life. He's SUPER...well,...manly about it lol and I'm perfectly content to do it once a week. Well noooooow that we're trying to conceive, oh my word! How the heck does something ALWAYS happen around the time I think I'm O! Either we get into a fuss, or he's exhausted, or he has a migraine or, or, or I dunno, pigs are flying so he can't possibly tonight. :growlmad:

I swear, you'd think they would absolutely LIVE for TTC seeing as how the only thing they have to do is DTD often. I would imagine that would be more like a fantasy for them lol, but apparently not. 

And they say we women are difficult and complicated. Yeesh lol.


----------



## sheeps24

Good luck everyoneone testing or waiting to test! 

If I got an almost positive opk earlI error in the day and then it's a little fainter later on .. shall I put that as being positive today? 

Also does that mean I should put ovulation down as tomorrow?

Thanks x


----------



## teacup

sheeps24 said:


> Good luck everyoneone testing or waiting to test!
> 
> If I got an almost positive opk earlI error in the day and then it's a little fainter later on .. shall I put that as being positive today?
> 
> Also does that mean I should put ovulation down as tomorrow?
> 
> Thanks x

Yes, put ovulation as tomorrow. But still test tomorrow, just to be sure. I find evenings are best for testing, after holding off weeing for 3 hours+ with minimal drinks! Xx


----------



## sheeps24

Thank you teacup .. these are so confusing! I thought they were going negative but I've done one now after a 4 hour hold and it's almost positive so I think I still haven't hit my positive yet! Will just have to BD anyway! &#128586;


----------



## Cppeace

Got some very light spotting going on, I generally don't spot. So either IB happening or AF warming up. A few hours should tell.

Spoiler
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170205_171401.jpg


----------



## Babydust1234

Cppeace said:


> Got some very light spotting going on, I generally don't spot. So either IB happening or AF warming up. A few hours should tell.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170205_171401.jpg

Fingers crossed it's IB &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Stormykins

Cppeace said:


> Got some very light spotting going on, I generally don't spot. So either IB happening or AF warming up. A few hours should tell.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170205_171401.jpg

Sounds promising!!!


----------



## Cppeace

AF is here. Ah well... Maybe March will be my lucky month.


----------



## abennion

So sorry, CP :hugs:


----------



## babyplease22

I'm so sorry CP I was so sure this was your month. :cry:

AFM: AF hit yesterday so I'm out this month. Thank you to all the ladies that were keeping me in their prayers. A little update, I went to my appointment and the Dr said she couldn't really feel anything but DH and I definitely can so she offered me the option to have an ultrasound done to make sure. Because honestly no one knows my boobies better than DH and I lol. So that's happening next Monday. I am feeling a bit better now though that a medical professional has told me its probably nothing to worry about. Thank you so much for all your support, I love this site and all of you so much!

Also some good news, DH and I had a heartfelt talk at dinner last night where he admitted he had been half-assing TTC and he said he wants to BD every second day this month until I'm sure I have O'd to maximise our chances as neither of us are really keen on having a Christmas baby if we don't concieve this cycle.


----------



## Mom15

Ah no CP :( I'm so sorry, I really hope it's your time soon!

Babyplease - I'm sorry AF got you as well, but so glad to hear that hopefully all is ok. And that you had a good talk with DH!


----------



## Cppeace

Ladies, going to take a break from Bnb.... I wish you all luck. I will return in a few days. Trying to decide if I want to keep trying at all.


----------



## flyingduster

Big hugs cppeace. Huge hugs. I'm so sorry. This sucks. :(


----------



## 28329

Massive hugs cppeace. Im sorry af came. I hope to see you back soon.


----------



## London Kiwi

So Sorry to hear Cppeace :hugs:

Im sure that im not the only one that will miss seeing your posts, you're like a legend on these pages. Take a few days to yourself and see how you feel x 

AFM; Around 6/7 dpo. I dont think i was lucky enough to catch the egg this month. Just feel our timing was a bit off. I actually feel quite ok about it which is strange... We have booked to go to Thailand in a couple of weeks, so looking forward to a break in the sunshine!


----------



## sheeps24

Sorry to hear cppeace :hugs:


----------



## abennion

Sorry to hear, cp. 

AFM: Don't know where my temp rise is... I got a peak reading on my CB Advanced Digi 5 days ago. Maybe it was a faulty reading?


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry cppeace. I've been there too. We took a cycle off to just NTNP this month and it was just what I needed. When you've been trying over a year you have to take breaks now and then otherwise you go crazy. I always feel low at AF and want to give up, and then by the time O days roll around I'm ready to go again lol. It's crazy how much of an effect hormones have


----------



## mayacat

Sorry to hear, cppeace :( I thought it was really looking good.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi ladies, can I join in? I'm 7dpo today and hoping for a little brother or sis for DS, who is one. :)

Symptom spotting is driving me nuts and I wish that I'd temped so that I had something more concrete to obsess about, haha. 

I've had cramps since about 3:30 AM and I'm starting to get a chin pimple...But then I often do get a zit before AF so who knows? :shrug:


----------



## CanadianMoose

hello ladies, I'm a bit late to the game but I'm pretty sure I O'd over last weekend so now I'm in the TWW. It's been a while since I've posted anything I had a really short cycle last month (26 days to my normal 32) and it was more of a break since last year I had 3 miscarriages, 2 in a row and I just wanted a break to start the new year well. Anyways here's hoping I get a BFP in time for hubby's birthday. Good luck to all you lovely ladies out there waiting as well!


----------



## Bloblo

Welcome fitmama2be and canadian moose!

Afm: had a crazy Monday at the office. My temps show that im at 4dpo, was planning to get a bd session in today just in case (since my opk's are showing that ovulation is still on the way), but I am sooooo exhausted... bleh


----------



## 28329

Cd 45 today. Really don't know when i ovulated. I have hated this cycle abd knew it was a bust from the start. I am having very very light spotting and im cramping so i hope af will be here very soon for a march bfp.


----------



## Mom15

I think I finally got my pos opk! Lesson learnt, my body behaves differently without nursing. I thought I got decent ewcm while nursing but this cycle it was so much starting Thursday I thought everyday I was o'ing. I even called my opk's a bad batch. So last bd was yesterday which is when I saw DH last as he is traveling again. Not ideal, but still in with a chance I indeed O tomorrow. FX!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 28329

I spoke too soon. The witch has flown in for her visit. So happy to start a new cycle. That last one was so confusing. Good luck to you all. Hope there's many bfps.


----------



## Mom15

28 - I hope this cycle will be less confusing for you!


----------



## 28329

I hope so too! My november cycle was 23 days then my December cycke was 44 days. Too much happened in them 44 days and i didn't like it. I am finally able to use my new cbafm so im happy to see af.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

So sorry cppeace it looked so promising for you this month!! You definitely need breaks when ttc it becomes to much sometimes. And it is often the time we take the break that we actually conceive. Sending you lots of hugs!!! 

Goodluck to everyones test dates coming up this week :)

Afm: I have been temping since I suspected my second o date obviously my first I geared up and never actually o'ed but did the second time as my temp just keeps climbing and climbing! I am going to test on friday or saturday as I am hosting my cousins 40th birthday party at my house on saturday night so want to know before the party. It will only make me 10dpo but I am hoping if I am something will show. 
Symptoms my nipples are scratchy and sensitive
I have an abundance of creamy cm cp is high and soft
Oh and peeing alot but otherwise nothing much I am only 6dpo but I had super super bad cramping yesterday I think it was and then a huge temp rise so thinking if I am that would have been implantation. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Mom15 said:


> I think I finally got my pos opk! Lesson learnt, my body behaves differently without nursing. I thought I got decent ewcm while nursing but this cycle it was so much starting Thursday I thought everyday I was o'ing. I even called my opk's a bad batch. So last bd was yesterday which is when I saw DH last as he is traveling again. Not ideal, but still in with a chance I indeed O
> 
> 
> Yay for the positive goodluck at catching the egg :) definitely still in with a chance the sheltons method you stop dtd a few days before O my fx for you
> I must have accidentally deleted something so it didnt show that it was a reply lol


----------



## QueenCheshire

Cppeace said:


> Ladies, going to take a break from Bnb.... I wish you all luck. I will return in a few days. Trying to decide if I want to keep trying at all.

I'm so sorry Cppeace, wishing you lots of peace and love.


----------



## baby D

Evening ladies! Temp still elevated so hoping for a third day tomorrow so that ff gives me crosshairs! I'm having an odd sensation today! I keep getting a kind of cramp but in one spot! More like a pressure pain -- I can place my finger exactly where and it's low down on the right side! It's weird! 

Hoping it's something and not nothing....


----------



## QueenCheshire

I'm now officially in my TWW! At least I think so lol....okay maybe not so officially but I'm going to go ahead and say that I probably am. I just needed a break from the temping and OPKs! According to my period app I Od on Saturday so I'm going to say I should be in the clear. I'm going to go ahead and keep on bedding just in case lol

So now comes the crazy impatience. Any one else with me there?! Haha!


----------



## baby D

CP I'm so sorry xx Here when you need us x


----------



## meg_bellamy

Kirstiedenman said:


> So sorry cppeace it looked so promising for you this month!! You definitely need breaks when ttc it becomes to much sometimes. And it is often the time we take the break that we actually conceive. Sending you lots of hugs!!!
> 
> Goodluck to everyones test dates coming up this week :)
> 
> Afm: I have been temping since I suspected my second o date obviously my first I geared up and never actually o'ed but did the second time as my temp just keeps climbing and climbing! I am going to test on friday or saturday as I am hosting my cousins 40th birthday party at my house on saturday night so want to know before the party. It will only make me 10dpo but I am hoping if I am something will show.
> Symptoms my nipples are scratchy and sensitive
> I have an abundance of creamy cm cp is high and soft
> Oh and peeing alot but otherwise nothing much I am only 6dpo but I had super super bad cramping yesterday I think it was and then a huge temp rise so thinking if I am that would have been implantation.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Hi Kirstie :) nice to see you back! I hope you get your bfp. 
Last week I started to drop day time feeds for my DS in hopes to trigger ovulation, we are now having 8-10hrs break a day but he is still feeding a lot overnight. I am hopefully going to o sometime this wk and we are BDing every day. I think I'm getting ewcm. Opks are negative but they've never worked for me. :flower:


----------



## tbfromlv

10 dpo today.. I've still been spotting when I wipe.. since 6dpo.. I hope it is not AF knocking on the door. Itchy nipples and Headaches have been non stop and I had weird twinges and pinching/pulling from 6dpo-9dpo. I hate symptom spotting lol Maybe this used to happen the same but I wasn't paying attention to them??

SIL also told me this weekend she just found out she is preg...They weren't ttc and she didn't really even want kids. Yay.....


----------



## Kirstiedenman

meg_bellamy said:


> Kirstiedenman said:
> 
> 
> So sorry cppeace it looked so promising for you this month!! You definitely need breaks when ttc it becomes to much sometimes. And it is often the time we take the break that we actually conceive. Sending you lots of hugs!!!
> 
> Goodluck to everyones test dates coming up this week :)
> 
> Afm: I have been temping since I suspected my second o date obviously my first I geared up and never actually o'ed but did the second time as my temp just keeps climbing and climbing! I am going to test on friday or saturday as I am hosting my cousins 40th birthday party at my house on saturday night so want to know before the party. It will only make me 10dpo but I am hoping if I am something will show.
> Symptoms my nipples are scratchy and sensitive
> I have an abundance of creamy cm cp is high and soft
> Oh and peeing alot but otherwise nothing much I am only 6dpo but I had super super bad cramping yesterday I think it was and then a huge temp rise so thinking if I am that would have been implantation.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Hi Kirstie :) nice to see you back! I hope you get your bfp.
> Last week I started to drop day time feeds for my DS in hopes to trigger ovulation, we are now having 8-10hrs break a day but he is still feeding a lot overnight. I am hopefully going to o sometime this wk and we are BDing every day. I think I'm getting ewcm. Opks are negative but they've never worked for me. :flower:Click to expand...

Heeeyyyyy!!!! I really hope it qorks for you hun lots and lots of :dust: your way!!!! I was thinking of you today about where you were in your cycle :) 

My cycles are so all over the place at the moment despite only feeding maddox like 4 times max in a 24hr period he has recently started day weaning himself :( I am so not ready for that he only just turned 1!! My temps are the highest they have been post o since my last pregnancy so thats a good sign as well as the crazy amount of cm. I will be a little bummed that I wont be able to drink this weekend though concidering I am hosting my cousins 40th and it is a cocktail night but getting baby number makes that totally worth it!!


----------



## meg_bellamy

I am not ready for any kind of weaning either, I'm just desperate to get pg! Louie seems perfectly happy but there have been tears from me :( You've gotten pg before while bf so at least you know you're in with a chance! Oh yeah not being able to have a drink sucks but you'd be so happy if you got a bfp it wouldn't matter :)


----------



## Sunbeam2017

Im pretty sure I'm gonna be out - I've not tested yet af due on weds - temp dropped back to the coverline this morning so will see what happens in the morning when I wake. I don't have ANY signs of anything - for the last few months I've had heartburn and sickness but this month nothing at all!


----------



## Babydust1234

I am 3 dpo . I don't expect any symptoms yet but I keep getting weird twingies. Feels like it's in my cervix/ lower abdomen? And my boobs have never felt so heavy and sore. What do u think ladies?? I also have had really bad pounding headaches all day.. Don't know if I'm just stressed as I start my new job tomorrow yay yay lol ....Good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## Bella1185

Am I too late to join? Unexpectedly in the two week wait! Should test feb 16th but goodness knows I'll be testing Valentine's Day and probably many more days before that :haha: (also multiple times a day :wacko:)


----------



## Babydust1234

Bella1185 said:


> Am I too late to join? Unexpectedly in the two week wait! Should test feb 16th but goodness knows I'll be testing Valentine's Day and probably many more days before that :haha: (also multiple times a day :wacko:)

Lol I'm like that can't help myself xx


----------



## QueenCheshire

tbfromlv said:


> 10 dpo today.. I've still been spotting when I wipe.. since 6dpo.. I hope it is not AF knocking on the door. Itchy nipples and Headaches have been non stop and I had weird twinges and pinching/pulling from 6dpo-9dpo. I hate symptom spotting lol Maybe this used to happen the same but I wasn't paying attention to them??
> 
> SIL also told me this weekend she just found out she is preg...They weren't ttc and she didn't really even want kids. Yay.....

The frustration is real, am I right? Everyone right and left of me has been getting pregnant for the past year. My hubby's best friend's wife decided to just randomly stop taking BC last year. She really didn't WANT a baby that badly but she said if it happens it happens. She got preggo right away. Aaaaand to top it off she wasn't that excited, she said she doesn't like babies that much. The cherry on top was she wanted a boy and ended up with a girl (which is what I'm hoping for first). She was so disappointed. It was the hardest thing to keep my mouth shut and just hug and congratulate her! 

Good luck to you!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sun Beam- I hope your temps go up tomorrow! FX'd!

BabyDust- I have been feeling weird twinges since 3dpo. I had them until today (10dpo) Also been having the headaches. I sure hope it all means something other than AF lol

Bella- Welcome! Isn't it funny that we cannot resist POAS? Even though we know its likely too early lol.. GL!


----------



## tbfromlv

QueenCheshire said:


> tbfromlv said:
> 
> 
> 10 dpo today.. I've still been spotting when I wipe.. since 6dpo.. I hope it is not AF knocking on the door. Itchy nipples and Headaches have been non stop and I had weird twinges and pinching/pulling from 6dpo-9dpo. I hate symptom spotting lol Maybe this used to happen the same but I wasn't paying attention to them??
> 
> SIL also told me this weekend she just found out she is preg...They weren't ttc and she didn't really even want kids. Yay.....
> 
> The frustration is real, am I right? Everyone right and left of me has been getting pregnant for the past year. My hubby's best friend's wife decided to just randomly stop taking BC last year. She really didn't WANT a baby that badly but she said if it happens it happens. She got preggo right away. Aaaaand to top it off she wasn't that excited, she said she doesn't like babies that much. The cherry on top was she wanted a boy and ended up with a girl (which is what I'm hoping for first). She was so disappointed. It was the hardest thing to keep my mouth shut and just hug and congratulate her!
> 
> Good luck to you!Click to expand...

Oh man! That would irk me sooo bad! It's crazy how we can sit here and do everything we can possibly do scientifically to make this happen, and it doesn't.. but then others (especially the ungrateful others) it happens "by accident" lol I mean.. what ?! That sounded really whiney and I don't mean to rant because i am TRULY excited for them. It just kind of blows my mind sometimes. 

I told my mom that its like you study for a week before the big math test. You pay for a tutor, you do everything you can. Test day comes and you still didn't pass. But then another person comes in, never studied, guesses on half, and aces it lol That's the frustration :dohh:


----------



## Bella1185

Babydust1234 said:


> Bella1185 said:
> 
> 
> Am I too late to join? Unexpectedly in the two week wait! Should test feb 16th but goodness knows I'll be testing Valentine's Day and probably many more days before that :haha: (also multiple times a day :wacko:)
> 
> Lol I'm like that can't help myself xxClick to expand...




Haha it's so hard! Thought id be better about it by buying a huge batch of cheapies from amazon - because I reasoned I could just do one a day throughout the month to satisfy my addiction...but NOPE! I see that whole big batch and use them up right away!!! When I was pregnant with DD I did 6 dollar store cheapies in a day (that means during daylight hours - doesn't include the 3 I used at night :shrug:) so bad!


----------



## Babydust1234

Bella1185 said:


> Babydust1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella1185 said:
> 
> 
> Am I too late to join? Unexpectedly in the two week wait! Should test feb 16th but goodness knows I'll be testing Valentine's Day and probably many more days before that :haha: (also multiple times a day :wacko:)
> 
> Lol I'm like that can't help myself xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it's so hard! Thought id be better about it by buying a huge batch of cheapies from amazon - because I reasoned I could just do one a day throughout the month to satisfy my addiction...but NOPE! I see that whole big batch and use them up right away!!! When I was pregnant with DD I did 6 dollar store cheapies in a day (that means during daylight hours - doesn't include the 3 I used at night :shrug:) so bad!Click to expand...

Lol this sounds bad but sometimes I'm just that excited say if I run to the store to get a pgt After symptom spotting. I have to use their bathroom. Lol funny, the tho ge we do nana. Would have been happy with 200 for Xmas lol lovely present that would hav been x


----------



## Bella1185

Babydust1234 said:


> Bella1185 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babydust1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella1185 said:
> 
> 
> Am I too late to join? Unexpectedly in the two week wait! Should test feb 16th but goodness knows I'll be testing Valentine's Day and probably many more days before that :haha: (also multiple times a day :wacko:)
> 
> Lol I'm like that can't help myself xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it's so hard! Thought id be better about it by buying a huge batch of cheapies from amazon - because I reasoned I could just do one a day throughout the month to satisfy my addiction...but NOPE! I see that whole big batch and use them up right away!!! When I was pregnant with DD I did 6 dollar store cheapies in a day (that means during daylight hours - doesn't include the 3 I used at night :shrug:) so bad!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol this sounds bad but sometimes I'm just that excited say if I run to the store to get a pgt After symptom spotting. I have to use their bathroom. Lol funny, the tho ge we do nana. Would have been happy with 200 for Xmas lol lovely present that would hav been xClick to expand...



Oooo I actually did buy a couple of my friends packa of OPKS and pregnancy tests for Christmas this year! It was sort of as a joke as they were all just starting to try to conceive - but it didn't take long for the addiction to kick in! lol they're all hooked now! One is pregnant actually! Other in TWW like us  (and prob also compulsively testing)


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Hahaha that is so funny the struggle is real hey. Dh says to me all the time you seriously have an addiction. When I buy a pack he hides them and only gives them to me when he thinks I should test but 9 times out of 10 I will search the house until I find them lol. 

Meg: Yes I would definitely be happy and the alcohol would not bother me at all once I found out! If your lo isn't bothered by the weaning then obviously it was time. I was hoping to tantem nurse my youngest and bub #4 but with how little he feeds I doubt it. If I don't sort of force him to feed he wouldn't have a single feed during the day, he has only just turned 1 so I am not comfortable for that to happen yet. 

Whats the earliest everyone has had a bfp? If I implanted yesterday at 6dpo like I am suspecting then I should be able to get a bfp at 9-10dpo just wondering if anyone knows of when they implanted and then when they got their bfp :)


----------



## Mom15

Kirstiedenman said:


> Mom15 said:
> 
> 
> I think I finally got my pos opk! Lesson learnt, my body behaves differently without nursing. I thought I got decent ewcm while nursing but this cycle it was so much starting Thursday I thought everyday I was o'ing. I even called my opk's a bad batch. So last bd was yesterday which is when I saw DH last as he is traveling again. Not ideal, but still in with a chance I indeed O
> 
> 
> Yay for the positive goodluck at catching the egg :) definitely still in with a chance the sheltons method you stop dtd a few days before O my fx for you
> I must have accidentally deleted something so it didnt show that it was a reply lol
> 
> I wouldn't mind a girl this time around. If hubs wasn't traveling I don't think I'd have the "balls" to stop bd'ing a couple of days before O. Something I def happening down there. This evening out of the blue I got this cramp that felt just like a braxton hicks. Not painfull just this weird tightening. Almost made me a bit nauseous. I know you are still nursing and are not planning on weaning anytime soon if I read correctly. It's taken me a bit by surprise how much stronger this O, my first O after weaning seems. Way more ewcm, cervix open for days, temps a lot lower and now the weird tightening in my uterus. I must say I'm already getting my hopes up way too high, just feels like there's no way I'm not pregnant. Haha...ok I better come down to earth. I hope you catch that egg too :) I think you said you are getting ewcm right now.Click to expand...


----------



## Mom15

Looks like you already O'ed Kirstie! With DS I got a big dip at 11dpo and had hot flashes then chills the next couple of days, I knew something was up, but I didn't test until 15dpo. That was before I knew about ICs or I would have never made it that long without testing. So I'm not much of help in answering your question :)


----------



## Gypsy99

Can I jump in too? testing on the 18th / 19th at present. 

3dpo today


----------



## QueenCheshire

tbfromlv said:


> QueenCheshire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbfromlv said:
> 
> 
> 10 dpo today.. I've still been spotting when I wipe.. since 6dpo.. I hope it is not AF knocking on the door. Itchy nipples and Headaches have been non stop and I had weird twinges and pinching/pulling from 6dpo-9dpo. I hate symptom spotting lol Maybe this used to happen the same but I wasn't paying attention to them??
> 
> SIL also told me this weekend she just found out she is preg...They weren't ttc and she didn't really even want kids. Yay.....
> 
> The frustration is real, am I right? Everyone right and left of me has been getting pregnant for the past year. My hubby's best friend's wife decided to just randomly stop taking BC last year. She really didn't WANT a baby that badly but she said if it happens it happens. She got preggo right away. Aaaaand to top it off she wasn't that excited, she said she doesn't like babies that much. The cherry on top was she wanted a boy and ended up with a girl (which is what I'm hoping for first). She was so disappointed. It was the hardest thing to keep my mouth shut and just hug and congratulate her!
> 
> Good luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man! That would irk me sooo bad! It's crazy how we can sit here and do everything we can possibly do scientifically to make this happen, and it doesn't.. but then others (especially the ungrateful others) it happens "by accident" lol I mean.. what ?! That sounded really whiney and I don't mean to rant because i am TRULY excited for them. It just kind of blows my mind sometimes.
> 
> I told my mom that its like you study for a week before the big math test. You pay for a tutor, you do everything you can. Test day comes and you still didn't pass. But then another person comes in, never studied, guesses on half, and aces it lol That's the frustration :dohh:Click to expand...

YES! That's exactly how I feel! I do feel terrible that I get so frustrated about it because really, all the best to them! But...but....but :wacko: 

Today at work my boss and I were having a discussion at my desk (work related) and a friend of ours walked in (she's 5 months preggo) and next thing I know I'm smack dab in the middle of a baby talk back and forth because she's expecting and my boss' daughter had a baby about 7 months ago (my boss' first grandchild) so it went on and on for about 30 minutes AT my desk. My desk is an "L" shape so I had one on one side and one on the other and me stuck in between. All I could do was sit there and just smile and listen 8-[ when inside I was ready to :sad2:

Gotta stay strong! lol


----------



## QueenCheshire

Bella1185 said:


> Am I too late to join? Unexpectedly in the two week wait! Should test feb 16th but goodness knows I'll be testing Valentine's Day and probably many more days before that :haha: (also multiple times a day :wacko:)

::raises hand to join Overtesters Anonymous::

My hubby has mastered the gigantic eyeroll every time I buy more strips/sticks. :blush:

I swear this TWW is enough to drive any poor woman insane!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Mom15 this is your first cycle ttc since weaning right? It feels like everything I read shows women conceiving IMMEDIATELY after weaning. I think your chances are good :)

Kirstie, Louie is still having a lot of boob in the evenings and overnight. If I can get pg I will let him have boob whenever he wants again. I would love to tandem feed, but it looks like my milk will likely dry up during pg anyway. I dunno, maybe he would recommence bf after the birth. 

Also with DS, I had IB at 6dpo but didn't get a bfp til 12dpo (on an IC, I think a FRER would have showed pos sooner). :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I need to change my POAS day! From Oct 14 to Oct 17th! I just got my + OPK yesterday & today!


----------



## Sunbeam2017

tbfromlv said:


> Sun Beam- I hope your temps go up tomorrow! FX'd!
> 
> BabyDust- I have been feeling weird twinges since 3dpo. I had them until today (10dpo) Also been having the headaches. I sure hope it all means something other than AF lol
> 
> Bella- Welcome! Isn't it funny that we cannot resist POAS? Even though we know its likely too early lol.. GL!

And right back up they went! So confused!!!!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

meg_bellamy said:


> Mom15 this is your first cycle ttc since weaning right? It feels like everything I read shows women conceiving IMMEDIATELY after weaning. I think your chances are good :)
> 
> Kirstie, Louie is still having a lot of boob in the evenings and overnight. If I can get pg I will let him have boob whenever he wants again. I would love to tandem feed, but it looks like my milk will likely dry up during pg anyway. I dunno, maybe he would recommence bf after the birth.
> 
> Also with DS, I had IB at 6dpo but didn't get a bfp til 12dpo (on an IC, I think a FRER would have showed pos sooner). :)

Yeah I had ib eith all 3 of mine at 8-9dpo and then bfp at 11-12dpo but I will be testing at 9-10dpo this time I just dont want to get a false negative and drink :(


----------



## Katy78

I know I'm joining super late...
But here I am. AF due today, 7 Feb. Nothing yet. If she doesn't show, I'll be testing in a couple of days.
I had an early loss exactly one month ago, then I was tracking O with OPKs - it was late but we caught it.

Congrats on all the BFPs so far.
And sorry about the BFNs.
Also, good luck to all still waiting.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunbeam2017 said:


> tbfromlv said:
> 
> 
> Sun Beam- I hope your temps go up tomorrow! FX'd!
> 
> BabyDust- I have been feeling weird twinges since 3dpo. I had them until today (10dpo) Also been having the headaches. I sure hope it all means something other than AF lol
> 
> Bella- Welcome! Isn't it funny that we cannot resist POAS? Even though we know its likely too early lol.. GL!
> 
> And right back up they went! So confused!!!!Click to expand...

Now MY temps dropped today. Still above coverline but I wasn't happy to see it. I also tossed a lot last night.. ahh it's too early for AF.. FX for a temp rise tomorrow


----------



## Mom15

meg_bellamy said:


> Mom15 this is your first cycle ttc since weaning right? It feels like everything I read shows women conceiving IMMEDIATELY after weaning. I think your chances are good :)
> 
> Kirstie, Louie is still having a lot of boob in the evenings and overnight. If I can get pg I will let him have boob whenever he wants again. I would love to tandem feed, but it looks like my milk will likely dry up during pg anyway. I dunno, maybe he would recommence bf after the birth.
> 
> Also with DS, I had IB at 6dpo but didn't get a bfp til 12dpo (on an IC, I think a FRER would have showed pos sooner). :)


Thanks Meg! I hope it's true for me :) and even if not it's promising to see an immediate difference in O signs. I really hope for a big spike tomorrow and the then it'll be interesting to see if my temps stay up. While nursing I'd get a spike and then my temp would gradually decline. So even though I was ovulating, I don't think I really had a chance, cause my progesterone decreased too early! 
Btw my DS nickname is Lui :) 
Hopefully you won't have to wean and even get a chance at tandem feeding. Some kids even dry nurse through pregnancy, given that it's not too uncomfortable for you.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well TWW is about halfway over at this point. This was a break-NTNP cycle so I didn't track O and I'm not symptom spotting. Its definitely been a nice break! Based on my very consistent 26 day cycles I expect AF to show next Wednesday, I'll probably start spotting earlier though... just in time for valentines day lol. I'm under no delusions that I'm actually pregnant. That just doesn't seem to be in the realm of possibility for me. Its kind of crazy that I keep trying haha.

Good luck to all those other ladies in the TWW and for those who get AF I'll be betting I'll join you next cycle, when I'll finally be starting femara!


----------



## London Kiwi

I have my fingers crossed for you Belle!
AF is due for me around next Weds also. I am not feeling very positive this month... we also took it a little easier than normal. Im a bit over all the constant 'trying'.
We are going to Thailand in a couple of weeks for a break in the sunshine. We will be there over the next fertile time so I think we'll just see what happens. 
I cant wait for a few cocktails by the beach!
Good luck and keep us posted :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

8dpo today so I tested: :bfn:

With DS I got my BFP the morning of 9dpo.

Not feeling too optimistic. My stomach hurt/was crampy from 3:30 AM to 10:30 PM yesterday but then (TMI sorry) I went #2 and then it finally stopped hurting so I guess that was the problem, not implantation cramps like I wanted to believe.


----------



## Bella1185

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> 8dpo today so I tested: :bfn:
> 
> With DS I got my BFP the morning of 9dpo.
> 
> Not feeling too optimistic. My stomach hurt/was crampy from 3:30 AM to 10:30 PM yesterday but then (TMI sorry) I went #2 and then it finally stopped hurting so I guess that was the problem, not implantation cramps like I wanted to believe.



Don't feel bad! Im only like 1 or 2 dpo but I'm symptom spotting like crazy :wacko: swore I was feeling burning itching nipples - but turns out it was just the tag of the new bra I bought :dohh:


----------



## chocolatechip

Just checking in at 4dpo. Symptoms have pretty much been non-existent so far this TWW. Boobs have felt heavy/sore and a few twinges here and there, but I've had that many times in BFN cycles. Shrug, here's hoping.


----------



## Babydust1234

chocolatechip said:


> Just checking in at 4dpo. Symptoms have pretty much been non-existent so far this TWW. Boobs have felt heavy/sore and a few twinges here and there, but I've had that many times in BFN cycles. Shrug, here's hoping.

When will you be testing xx


----------



## Bloblo

Can my temp dip be implantation? Was planning to wait until 15th to test... but this dip makes me want to test earlier. The 2ww is starting to make me crazy, and Im not even halfway through it...


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Oh pleeeeeeeease let this be the start of a positive opk! 
Cd 14 of 28 and first month ever using opk's. First time I've seen this since starting them a week ago. I usually test at around 6 when I get home from work so I'll test again in a few hours. Fx!!!
 



Attached Files:







20170207_134746.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bloblo

Poohbear_0072 said:


> Oh pleeeeeeeease let this be the start of a positive opk!
> Cd 14 of 28 and first month ever using opk's. First time I've seen this since starting them a week ago. I usually test at around 6 when I get home from work so I'll test again in a few hours. Fx!!!

Oooo looks promising! :happydance:


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Bloblo said:


> Poohbear_0072 said:
> 
> 
> Oh pleeeeeeeease let this be the start of a positive opk!
> Cd 14 of 28 and first month ever using opk's. First time I've seen this since starting them a week ago. I usually test at around 6 when I get home from work so I'll test again in a few hours. Fx!!!
> 
> Oooo looks promising! :happydance:Click to expand...

I sure hope so! I've been mildly freaking out that I'll miss the surge or that I'm doing something wrong. Seeing as how my cycles are regular I thought id be getting a positive either yesterday or Sunday. Hoping this is it!


----------



## Cppeace

Hi Gals. Not feeling very chatty, but wanted to welcome the new ladies. I know there were a few of you. Please repost when you are planning to test so I can add you. Welcome and Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## QueenCheshire

Poohbear_0072 said:


> Oh pleeeeeeeease let this be the start of a positive opk!
> Cd 14 of 28 and first month ever using opk's. First time I've seen this since starting them a week ago. I usually test at around 6 when I get home from work so I'll test again in a few hours. Fx!!!

Oh! That looks hopeful! :thumbup:

Good luck!


----------



## Poohbear_0072

QueenCheshire said:


> Poohbear_0072 said:
> 
> 
> Oh pleeeeeeeease let this be the start of a positive opk!
> Cd 14 of 28 and first month ever using opk's. First time I've seen this since starting them a week ago. I usually test at around 6 when I get home from work so I'll test again in a few hours. Fx!!!
> 
> Oh! That looks hopeful! :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks! :D


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Well I tested again and line isn't as dark as it was a few hours ago :( 
Being that it's cd 14 almost 15 I definitely expected a positive by now. 
I guess I'll see what happens tomorrow but I'm losing hope. Been bd'ing everyday to be safe. 
When I found out I was pg back in December I got a blazing BFP at cd 29 leading me to think I would have o'd somewhere around this midway point. 
Tomorrow is supposed to be the start of my tww


----------



## meg_bellamy

Mom15 said:


> meg_bellamy said:
> 
> 
> Mom15 this is your first cycle ttc since weaning right? It feels like everything I read shows women conceiving IMMEDIATELY after weaning. I think your chances are good :)
> 
> Kirstie, Louie is still having a lot of boob in the evenings and overnight. If I can get pg I will let him have boob whenever he wants again. I would love to tandem feed, but it looks like my milk will likely dry up during pg anyway. I dunno, maybe he would recommence bf after the birth.
> 
> Also with DS, I had IB at 6dpo but didn't get a bfp til 12dpo (on an IC, I think a FRER would have showed pos sooner). :)
> 
> 
> Thanks Meg! I hope it's true for me :) and even if not it's promising to see an immediate difference in O signs. I really hope for a big spike tomorrow and the then it'll be interesting to see if my temps stay up. While nursing I'd get a spike and then my temp would gradually decline. So even though I was ovulating, I don't think I really had a chance, cause my progesterone decreased too early!
> Btw my DS nickname is Lui :)
> Hopefully you won't have to wean and even get a chance at tandem feeding. Some kids even dry nurse through pregnancy, given that it's not too uncomfortable for you.Click to expand...

I'm not sure when/ if I'm o'ing. I've been using opks 2-3 x a day since cd8 and today at cd13 they are getting darker. Maybe I will o a few days later than I thought in previous cycles. At least if I discover I have a short LP I can try and do something about it before resorting to full weaning :) 
I so hope I can keep bf Louie much longer <3 
Good luck!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Poohbear_0072 said:


> Oh pleeeeeeeease let this be the start of a positive opk!
> Cd 14 of 28 and first month ever using opk's. First time I've seen this since starting them a week ago. I usually test at around 6 when I get home from work so I'll test again in a few hours. Fx!!!

I'm cd13 and have an opk today like that. I'm hoping maybe I will o in a few days. I have a 28 day cycle like you :) GL


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Well caved today and bfn on what I think is 8dpo going by cp and cm but ff says otherwise. I have found ff to be wrong for the last 3 of my cycles anyone else have that problem? Sometimes I feel like if you don't have a regular cycle ff is not reliable :( 
The first 2 days after o day were a rise but not a big rise and then I had a little rise for 2 days then a really big rise so ff is putting me at 3dpo which there is no way because I have no ewcm and cervix was closed for quite a few days before it is saying I am oing. 
I will test again tomorrow morning dh gets home from working away tomorrow afternoon so if I get a bfp tomorrow I have time to surprise him.


----------



## Mom15

meg_bellamy said:


> Mom15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meg_bellamy said:
> 
> 
> Mom15 this is your first cycle ttc since weaning right? It feels like everything I read shows women conceiving IMMEDIATELY after weaning. I think your chances are good :)
> 
> Kirstie, Louie is still having a lot of boob in the evenings and overnight. If I can get pg I will let him have boob whenever he wants again. I would love to tandem feed, but it looks like my milk will likely dry up during pg anyway. I dunno, maybe he would recommence bf after the birth.
> 
> Also with DS, I had IB at 6dpo but didn't get a bfp til 12dpo (on an IC, I think a FRER would have showed pos sooner). :)
> 
> 
> Thanks Meg! I hope it's true for me :) and even if not it's promising to see an immediate difference in O signs. I really hope for a big spike tomorrow and the then it'll be interesting to see if my temps stay up. While nursing I'd get a spike and then my temp would gradually decline. So even though I was ovulating, I don't think I really had a chance, cause my progesterone decreased too early!
> Btw my DS nickname is Lui :)
> Hopefully you won't have to wean and even get a chance at tandem feeding. Some kids even dry nurse through pregnancy, given that it's not too uncomfortable for you.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure when/ if I'm o'ing. I've been using opks 2-3 x a day since cd8 and today at cd13 they are getting darker. Maybe I will o a few days later than I thought in previous cycles. At least if I discover I have a short LP I can try and do something about it before resorting to full weaning :)
> I so hope I can keep bf Louie much longer <3
> Good luck!Click to expand...


I hope you get to pinpoint O. My pp LPs were 5,4,4,8,3,9,10. So it has slowly gotten better. The 3 day one was after a trip overseas to visit my parents in Germany. I ate so much food that I started producing more milk again, to the point where it would randomly let down even if DS was not nursing. That cycle I didn't O until CD48 and AF came 4 days later. So to me there was a def. connection between milk production and my cycle. I hope yours isn't that short. I did take some B100 complex to try to lengthen it, but at the same time we were reducing feeds so it's hard to say how effective it was. 

Afm, I'm very anxious to get my temp rise tomorrow. If it's not up, I will have no clue what's going on...


----------



## Mom15

Kirstiedenman said:


> Well caved today and bfn on what I think is 8dpo going by cp and cm but ff says otherwise. I have found ff to be wrong for the last 3 of my cycles anyone else have that problem? Sometimes I feel like if you don't have a regular cycle ff is not reliable :(
> The first 2 days after o day were a rise but not a big rise and then I had a little rise for 2 days then a really big rise so ff is putting me at 3dpo which there is no way because I have no ewcm and cervix was closed for quite a few days before it is saying I am oing.
> I will test again tomorrow morning dh gets home from working away tomorrow afternoon so if I get a bfp tomorrow I have time to surprise him.

I always trust my own judgment of cm and cp over what ff says. If you have irregular cycles it's harder for ff to make predictions. Also you are still night nursing right? My temps were a mess to the point where I stopped for a while until DS was sleeping better. If you feel like it you could share your chart and maybe we can help see what's going on. And hopefully it was just too early for a bfp!


----------



## Bloblo

meg_bellamy said:


> Poohbear_0072 said:
> 
> 
> Oh pleeeeeeeease let this be the start of a positive opk!
> Cd 14 of 28 and first month ever using opk's. First time I've seen this since starting them a week ago. I usually test at around 6 when I get home from work so I'll test again in a few hours. Fx!!!
> 
> I'm cd13 and have an opk today like that. I'm hoping maybe I will o in a few days. I have a 28 day cycle like you :) GLClick to expand...

Sometimes opk's just don't show full picture i think - mine was stark white all the time with 2 days of squinters at about the same time as my crosshairs in ff. 
So keep hope and keep bd-ing! Fx'd for both of you!


----------



## 28329

Happy birthday cppeace. You're missed here.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Mom15 said:


> Kirstiedenman said:
> 
> 
> Well caved today and bfn on what I think is 8dpo going by cp and cm but ff says otherwise. I have found ff to be wrong for the last 3 of my cycles anyone else have that problem? Sometimes I feel like if you don't have a regular cycle ff is not reliable :(
> The first 2 days after o day were a rise but not a big rise and then I had a little rise for 2 days then a really big rise so ff is putting me at 3dpo which there is no way because I have no ewcm and cervix was closed for quite a few days before it is saying I am oing.
> I will test again tomorrow morning dh gets home from working away tomorrow afternoon so if I get a bfp tomorrow I have time to surprise him.
> 
> I always trust my own judgment of cm and cp over what ff says. If you have irregular cycles it's harder for ff to make predictions. Also you are still night nursing right? My temps were a mess to the point where I stopped for a while until DS was sleeping better. If you feel like it you could share your chart and maybe we can help see what's going on. And hopefully it was just too early for a bfp!Click to expand...

I think it also has to do with I stopped temping this month but with how much ewcm I had ai decided to start temping a day before the day of what It hink was O. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dbd54

This is my chart I think I o'd either cd28 or 29 but I am pretty sure 28 I had huge huge sex drive and crampy. But ff has put me at 3dpo today which is definitely not the case lol. I am only nursing once or twice a night and always get a good solid 4-5hrs before I wake in the morning and my temps have been pretty good but my cycles are still all over the place last month was a 33 day cycle the month before a 40 day cycle. Before ds I had regular 28 day cycles with on between cd12-14 I wish it was that straight forward now!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Tested again this morning at 9dpo, another BFN. Pretty sure I'm out as this is when I got my BFP with DS.

Best of luck to everyone, hope there are some BFP's soon!! :)


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Woke up with ewcm this morning. Last bd was yesterday morning and hubby is at work already. 
I'm not at risk of missing this window if we wait till tonight to dtd right?? 
I'm just being paranoid right now lol


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Ladies I dont know what to think! I just tested as I have not been able to sleep all night and am really really nauseous. 2 lines 1 very faint but 2 limes popped up straight away both with colour and then the test line dissapeared! Dodgy test? Bfn? Bfp? I am kicking myself for not getting a diggy as well now as it would show up if I had a line and it was real. Aarrgghh how annoying lol my heart was seriously pounding I was like shut up no way I dunno even though I feel good this month it still completely shocked me I was just sat there going holy shit holy shit holy shit lol I would take a photo but there is no point the line has completely gone.


----------



## Bloblo

Kirstiedenman said:


> Ladies I dont know what to think! I just tested as I have not been able to sleep all night and am really really nauseous. 2 lines 1 very faint but 2 limes popped up straight away both with colour and then the test line dissapeared! Dodgy test? Bfn? Bfp? I am kicking myself for not getting a diggy as well now as it would show up if I had a line and it was real. Aarrgghh how annoying lol my heart was seriously pounding I was like shut up no way I dunno even though I feel good this month it still completely shocked me I was just sat there going holy shit holy shit holy shit lol I would take a photo but there is no point the line has completely gone.

Oh nooo - sounds like a nightmare. Unfortunately a test like that means neither bfp nor bfn... u will have to take another one...:hugs:


----------



## drjo718

My blood work showed I did indeed ovulate. 7dpo progesterone was 28. So now I wait...not feeling very positive this month as I've been sick.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Bloblo said:


> Kirstiedenman said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I dont know what to think! I just tested as I have not been able to sleep all night and am really really nauseous. 2 lines 1 very faint but 2 limes popped up straight away both with colour and then the test line dissapeared! Dodgy test? Bfn? Bfp? I am kicking myself for not getting a diggy as well now as it would show up if I had a line and it was real. Aarrgghh how annoying lol my heart was seriously pounding I was like shut up no way I dunno even though I feel good this month it still completely shocked me I was just sat there going holy shit holy shit holy shit lol I would take a photo but there is no point the line has completely gone.
> 
> Oh nooo - sounds like a nightmare. Unfortunately a test like that means neither bfp nor bfn... u will have to take another one...:hugs:Click to expand...

I know how frustrating!!!! Something inside me says bfp maybe the extreme nausea lol but wow I wamted to ring dh straight away and tell him. He is currently waiting at the airport to come home so that would have brightened up his wait but I don't want to speak to soon.


----------



## teacup

Poohbear_0072 said:


> Woke up with ewcm this morning. Last bd was yesterday morning and hubby is at work already.
> I'm not at risk of missing this window if we wait till tonight to dtd right??
> I'm just being paranoid right now lol

The egg lasts 48 hours I think, so you'll be fine. :thumbup: especially as you bd'd yesterday morning, the sperm will be waiting for the egg to arrive! 



Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Tested again this morning at 9dpo, another BFN. Pretty sure I'm out as this is when I got my BFP with DS.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone, hope there are some BFP's soon!! :)

9dpo is very early, so don't count yourself out yet. Good luck xx



Kirstiedenman said:


> Ladies I dont know what to think! I just tested as I have not been able to sleep all night and am really really nauseous. 2 lines 1 very faint but 2 limes popped up straight away both with colour and then the test line dissapeared! Dodgy test? Bfn? Bfp? I am kicking myself for not getting a diggy as well now as it would show up if I had a line and it was real. Aarrgghh how annoying lol my heart was seriously pounding I was like shut up no way I dunno even though I feel good this month it still completely shocked me I was just sat there going holy shit holy shit holy shit lol I would take a photo but there is no point the line has completely gone.

Ooh sounds promising! Have you got a test to take tomorrow? :happydance: Was your test a cheapy one? Maybe a more expensive brand will give you a better line. Fingers crossed! Xx



drjo718 said:


> My blood work showed I did indeed ovulate. 7dpo progesterone was 28. So now I wait...not feeling very positive this month as I've been sick.

Why would you not feel positive if you've been sick? That's a good sign isn't it? Good luck! Xx

AFM - my nose is bleeding a tiny bit when I blow it, which was a sign for me when I was last pregnant! Also I wretched while cooking duck the other night and couldn't eat it as I couldn't stand the smell. OH assured me it tasted and smelt delicious! I'm also very snappy and irritable, but that might also be PMS. I'm 7/8dpo today. Won't test until at least 11dpo, so Sunday!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Teacup your symptoms sound super promising!!! Gl I hope you get your bfp!

I used an frer I dont usually use any other brand I have had really bad experiences with the ics we can get in australia so I just stick to the best :) 
I will buy another test today for tomorrow I think or a digi for tomorrow. Fx


----------



## teacup

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Cppeace! :cake: :wohoo: I hope you had a lovely day. Xx


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Thanks teacup 

And happy bday cp, hope your hangin in there


----------



## drjo718

Teacup, I don't know if being sick is a good thing...Ive had respiratory stuff for 2 weeks and had stomach flu Sunday night and Monday. I'm not sure if that interferes with implantation, but it's sure made my temps crazy.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Kirstiedenman said:


> Teacup your symptoms sound super promising!!! Gl I hope you get your bfp!
> 
> I used an frer I dont usually use any other brand I have had really bad experiences with the ics we can get in australia so I just stick to the best :)
> I will buy another test today for tomorrow I think or a digi for tomorrow. Fx

Oh Kirstie good luck! That sounds so promising, I really hope it's your bfp! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## meg_bellamy

Mom15 said:


> I hope you get to pinpoint O. My pp LPs were 5,4,4,8,3,9,10. So it has slowly gotten better. The 3 day one was after a trip overseas to visit my parents in Germany. I ate so much food that I started producing more milk again, to the point where it would randomly let down even if DS was not nursing. That cycle I didn't O until CD48 and AF came 4 days later. So to me there was a def. connection between milk production and my cycle. I hope yours isn't that short. I did take some B100 complex to try to lengthen it, but at the same time we were reducing feeds so it's hard to say how effective it was.
> 
> Afm, I'm very anxious to get my temp rise tomorrow. If it's not up, I will have no clue what's going on...

Haha that's interesting about eating more encouraging letdowns. So if I had a short luteal phase, it would be more likely my cycles would be long and irregular? I have 28 day cycles. cd14 now and yet to get a pos opk. There were some darkish lines cd7-8 but that would be too early right? 17-18 day long LP isn't possible is it? Did your temp rise? I hope you o'd :) we're not likely going to be able to bd tonight as dh is having surgery on his foot :( but we did last night and hopefully tomorrow. I'll keep using the opks til cd22 or so. 



Bloblo said:


> Sometimes opk's just don't show full picture i think - mine was stark white all the time with 2 days of squinters at about the same time as my crosshairs in ff.
> So keep hope and keep bd-ing! Fx'd for both of you!

Thank you :) I've never had much luck with them!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Meg I have never had any luck with opks I think some women they just don't work for :(


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Hmm well about an hour ago cm changed to creamy/lotion-like. Thinking that means today was o day! Oh man this tww is going to drive me nuts


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I am ssssooooo nauseous today if I don't eat I feel sick but then when I eat I feel even more sick. If this truely is a bfp cycle I am hoping and prayong I don't have hg again!!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Kirstiedenman said:


> Meg I have never had any luck with opks I think some women they just don't work for :(

I want to go to the dr and ask for a blood test to see if I'm actually o'ing but I'm worried they'll just tell me to stop bf :(

Faint (neg) opks today and no cm. I feel like I can't trust anything with my body anymore, I used to be able to tell the exact day I o'd and now I don't have a clue :(


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks for the birthday wishes. It was a nice peaceful day and I am just hanging.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

The biggest thing I found was the nursing at night had the biggest impact for ovulating. As at night is when you build your supply you are rested so is bub and the milk is flowing lol. I think I have been ovulating because maddox has only been feeding once or twice a night since he was about 2 months and for a good 6 months there he slept through the night so now that he has basically day weaned I am back on track. 
Maybe try cutting back night feeds if possible, it took me about 2 weeks with my first before there was no tears as he was a 12 time a night feeder he was a booby monster!!!! I have fallen pregnant while breastfeeding and if I am now that will be the second time so stopping bf isnt always the answer and the dr would be an idiot to suggest that!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Caved and tested again with a 4hr hold and it was a stark white negative. Pretty sure I am out but who knows. I am not going to test again now until af is late. I had a bit of a sore throat yesterday and a really sore throat today so maybe that is why my temp is so high hmmm who knows.


----------



## meg_bellamy

GL Kirstie xx
I have no idea how to night wean, I think I would only do that as a last resort.... did you just use other methods to settle DS? Louie had weaned himself off the dummy but I've reintroduced it and he's using that as a pacifier instead of me now lol.
I'm seeing a dr tomorrow to get a form so I can get a blood test next wk to see if I o'd :) nervous but I hope she's nice to me.

Happy bday cppeace :)


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Yes we coslept at that stage and I would just sing to him and calm him and use his dummy as I was his comfort so wanted to replace that, every night got that little bit easier and I weaned him down to 3-4 feeds a night he was still feeding around 7-8 times in a 24hr period until I was about 17-18 weeks pregnant and he selfweaned when my milk turned back to colostrum and 1 day he just wouldn't take it and never fed again it was heartbreaking!!!


----------



## Sunbeam2017

Af now a day late - bfns on tests - blah who knows what life is playing at!


----------



## Sunbeam2017

Scrap that as if by magic AF appeared. I'm out til march :(


----------



## teacup

Sorry to hear you're out sunbeam :hugs: I'll probably be seeing you soon in the March thread! Xx

Afm - Bfn on a test - but 8dpo is a little early - not sure what I was thinking! Must have self control for the next few days and will try not to test. :dohh:


----------



## abennion

I finally have lift off! Feels so good to be back in the TWW. Not feeling super confident with out BD schedule, but we'll see. It only takes one!


----------



## drjo718

Hey teacup, I tested today at 9dpo so we can be overtesters together! Lol.


----------



## jessthemess

Finally got a positive OPK, CD19, sooooo much bloating and uncomfortableness, dumb Clomid! I think this is my last cycle of Clomid for a little while if we don't get pregnant, the high dose is just a bit hard on my system :(


----------



## chocolatechip

6 dpo - grossly nauseous.

Sadly it doesn't mean anything because I pretty much have nausea during every LP. Boo!

Fingers crossed though. I really really want to have hope for this cycle.


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok so my temp went down and back up and today I am 13dpo.. I'm wondering if I implanted late? I tested early and still got a bfn, but there was a potential squinter lol but who knows. While my cycles are irregular I usually am very regular with my LP sooo either a BFP is coming or Af Will come sometime this weekend!


----------



## Cppeace

Alright, So I have decided to come back out become more social again lol... Sorry, I went ghost for awhile. I wasn't even really that upset about AF it was just a combo of things. 
We will keep trying for another couple months at least. This is only cycle 3 back to ttc. Trying to give it at least 6 months. 

Sorry to hear about AF sunbeam... I will be starting the March thread in another couple days. I will be testing around the 5th or 6th depending on ovulation and such. 

I know I missed some ladies that joined and I will add you if you repost. 

Good luck all those to still test. 

:dust:


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I had a temp drop this morning but dh had the fan on all night and it was freezing it was only by .2 I noted it. I didnt test this morning as I used it last night lol my cervix is so tightly closed. I can't decide whether or not to do one more test tomorrow morning or just wait for af. I am throwing my cousin a 40th party tomorrow night and want to have a drink so might test one more time tomorrow. 

Sorry you are out sunbeam good luck with your march cycle. 

Welcome back cppeace and gl for march xx


----------



## 28329

Welcome back cppeace. Af finally came for me so i will see you in the march thread when you make it.


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Oi let the early symptom spotting begin! I'm somewhat sure I o'd either yesterday or Tuesday (I'm going to see what happens over the next couple of months before deciding to temp) 
Had ewcm yesterday morning which turned to milky/creamy yesterday afternoon. But haven't seen anything since then. 
Been getting twinges of pain (at times sharp) in my ovaries which started on Sunday. Left bb hurts, feel super bloated, achy /crampy feeling in my uterus. 
Feels like af is coming. 
Honestly last time I felt like this was when I was pregnant the first time but I know it's too soon to notice anything unless I o'd earlier than I think. 
(I also don't normally notice o symptoms) :( 

And welcome back cp!


----------



## teacup

Welcome back Cppeace! I hope March brings you a bfp. Xxx


----------



## TeacherLynn

Welcome back Cppeace! I'm glad to hear you are sticking around with us. March could be our luck of the Irish month and bring us all BFPs.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that 28,but Hopefully Teacher is right and March will bring us luck.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Kirstiedenman said:


> Yes we coslept at that stage and I would just sing to him and calm him and use his dummy as I was his comfort so wanted to replace that, every night got that little bit easier and I weaned him down to 3-4 feeds a night he was still feeding around 7-8 times in a 24hr period until I was about 17-18 weeks pregnant and he selfweaned when my milk turned back to colostrum and 1 day he just wouldn't take it and never fed again it was heartbreaking!!!

Awww I understand completely :cry::cry: We are having a 10hr gap during the day now and the first few days I cried every day as it felt sooooo wrong. The thought of him weaning is heartbreaking for me too. What you did sounds like what I would do too when the time comes. He is feeding less now using the dummy so I would prob use that overnight to try and settle him. He feeds about 3-4 x a night now. Probably 6 x in a 24hr period. 

So I saw an enthusiastic GP registrar this morning and she has ordered every blood test under the sun to check my fertility LOL! So I am doing the CD21 test and another on CD3 next cycle, other bloods, urine sample, ultrasound. Haha. She said now I'm in my 30's it's appropriate to start testing things, that made me feel old haha but happy I'm getting a little help. She seemed to think bf is probably not impacting things as my cycles are regular, however I know gps do not have much bf knowledge.

I hope your bfp is right around the corner! *hugs*


----------



## meg_bellamy

Welcome back cppeace :) 

Good luck to those in the tww <3 

Sorry for the bfns and AF :(


----------



## Mom15

meg_bellamy said:


> Mom15 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get to pinpoint O. My pp LPs were 5,4,4,8,3,9,10. So it has slowly gotten better. The 3 day one was after a trip overseas to visit my parents in Germany. I ate so much food that I started producing more milk again, to the point where it would randomly let down even if DS was not nursing. That cycle I didn't O until CD48 and AF came 4 days later. So to me there was a def. connection between milk production and my cycle. I hope yours isn't that short. I did take some B100 complex to try to lengthen it, but at the same time we were reducing feeds so it's hard to say how effective it was.
> 
> Afm, I'm very anxious to get my temp rise tomorrow. If it's not up, I will have no clue what's going on...
> 
> Haha that's interesting about eating more encouraging letdowns. So if I had a short luteal phase, it would be more likely my cycles would be long and irregular? I have 28 day cycles. cd14 now and yet to get a pos opk. There were some darkish lines cd7-8 but that would be too early right? 17-18 day long LP isn't possible is it? Did your temp rise? I hope you o'd :) we're not likely going to be able to bd tonight as dh is having surgery on his foot :( but we did last night and hopefully tomorrow. I'll keep using the opks til cd22 or so.Click to expand...

I think you are right that 17-18lp is too long especially nursing. I would do the opk's all the way till you get AF or until you get a positive. If you get a positive I'd still do one the day after to see if it's gone negative. That way you can be more sure when your peak surge is. Being so regular I can't imagine you not O'ing. When do you do the OPks? I found I get he beat results when I use SMU and test between 11am-1pm. I'm anxious to see what the next days bring and I haven't read through the last two pages, so need to catch up. I did get a temp rise, although it's not as high as is like it to be yet :) I also got crosshairs, but I think FF is a day off, cause I usually O a day after my pos OpK, but it could also be different I guess without nursing.


----------



## armywife03

Hi y'all ! I'm only 3/4 dpo today . I plan on testing as early as valentines or as late as the 21st. I have had 2 CP back to back . I'm super scared this month. I will try to catch up and read through a bit . Good luck guys !


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome, Army. I will add you. Hope you get your sticky bean this time.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Mom15 said:


> I think you are right that 17-18lp is too long especially nursing. I would do the opk's all the way till you get AF or until you get a positive. If you get a positive I'd still do one the day after to see if it's gone negative. That way you can be more sure when your peak surge is. Being so regular I can't imagine you not O'ing. When do you do the OPks? I found I get he beat results when I use SMU and test between 11am-1pm. I'm anxious to see what the next days bring and I haven't read through the last two pages, so need to catch up. I did get a temp rise, although it's not as high as is like it to be yet :) I also got crosshairs, but I think FF is a day off, cause I usually O a day after my pos OpK, but it could also be different I guess without nursing.

Still no positive, some stretchy cm today. We will keep bding :) I will carry on with the opks. I saw a dr today and will have a blood test next wk to confirm o. I've been doing the opks around noon, sometimes 3pm, 8pm. 

I hope you have o'd and your temps continue to rise :) I have my fx'd for you :dust::dust:


----------



## meg_bellamy

Oh cppeace you can put me down for 23rd feb, I'm not testing til AF is late! *high hopes*
It's my bday on the 27th and almost 2yrs exactly since we conceived DS :cloud9:


----------



## Katy78

AF showed up yesterday so here we go again.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Meg: That is fantastic news! So glad you got a supportive person for your appointment such a relief hey!! I hope your results come back good. 

Afm all symptoms have basically gone today I will test once more I decided tomorrow lol just to make sure before I have a few drinks tomorrow night but will then wait for af.


----------



## London Kiwi

Welcome back Cppeace! Hope you had a fab birthday


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Just realized I posted this on the wrong thread...The women on there must think I'm nuts for hijacking their thread! :haha:

Anyway after being sure I was out I got my :bfp: yesterday at 10dpo!!! I'm so shocked! Hoping this is the start of more to come for this thread!!


----------



## SunnyBe

:happydance:CONGRATS FitMama that's amazing news!!!


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Congrats fitmama!


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats Fitmama. 

Sorry to hear that Katy. 

I will update.


----------



## drjo718

Sorry katy.

Congrats fitmama!

Afm, I think I might be crazy. I took a cheapie wondfo yesterday 9dpo and it was bfn. Fully expected since I've been sick this cycle and just haven't been feeling lucky, plus 9dpo, right? I still was trying to even believe I ovulated after my progesterone confirmed it with a level of 28. Today I took another, cuz I'm a pee stickoholic, and I have 19 of them, so why not, lol. And I swear I see a line. I've never had line eye. I always err on the side of caution. So wth? I'm going to have to go out and get a better test. I looked back at the one I took yesterday, which was clearly bfn, and now I do see an extremely faint colorless line on it. I've never seen a false line or evap on a wondfo before. It's so light, especially on camera, I'm not sure if you'll be able to see it.


----------



## MommyPrice

Hi! Do you all mind if I join your (not so little) group? :) 

I'm ttc #5 and will start testing on February 15th when I'm 8dpo, as I'm addicted to POAS, lol! This will be our last baby, and I'm really hoping that October will be our month <3 I have a son born in November, twin boys in December, and another son in January. Only makes sense to go with October! And to make it even better, I'll be due October 31st. 

I'm on clomid, and I chart my bbt, but this cycle looks so different, and it's hard to see exactly when I ovulated. My temperatures are off likely because I am only getting about 3-4 hours of sleep atm with my job (I'm a doula). 

Anyhow, I can see the line DrJo!! Definitely test again - so exciting!! :D


----------



## abennion

drjo that definitely looks like the start of something!


----------



## Cppeace

I definitely am seeing the start of something DRJo- FX


----------



## Cppeace

WElcome, Mommy Price! I will add you. GL :dust:


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Congrats fit mumma how exciting a h&h 9 months to you!! 

Drjo I definitely see the start of something can't wait to see your next test! 

Afm im pretty sure af will arrive in the next few days my temp has gone down again and bfn this morning so I will just wait for her to come now. Oh well on to next cycle!!


----------



## MommyPrice

Thank you for allowing me to join :) I have 86 pages of posts to read - should be lots of fun!

Sorry kirstiedenman :( Hopefully your temperatures will pick back up. The shows not over until the witch shows up ;)


----------



## jessthemess

drjo718 said:


> Sorry katy.
> 
> Congrats fitmama!
> 
> Afm, I think I might be crazy. I took a cheapie wondfo yesterday 9dpo and it was bfn. Fully expected since I've been sick this cycle and just haven't been feeling lucky, plus 9dpo, right? I still was trying to even believe I ovulated after my progesterone confirmed it with a level of 28. Today I took another, cuz I'm a pee stickoholic, and I have 19 of them, so why not, lol. And I swear I see a line. I've never had line eye. I always err on the side of caution. So wth? I'm going to have to go out and get a better test. I looked back at the one I took yesterday, which was clearly bfn, and now I do see an extremely faint colorless line on it. I've never seen a false line or evap on a wondfo before. It's so light, especially on camera, I'm not sure if you'll be able to see it.
> View attachment 985795

I see it!!!

Also I love the name Nora and I named my daughter Nora Nadine :)


----------



## jessthemess

AFM my OPKs are officially negative today and I'm guessing today is ovulation day based on my chart. I'll keep testing a few more days till I get that three days of temp rise. I'm worried we didn't get enough BDing in, we BD on O-4, O-2, O-1, and then we will again today and tomorrow. I know that means we only missed one day so I know I'm not exactly worrying reasonably but it's that one thing I always worry we won't get right, BD timing.

I'll be starting to test probably around the 20th.


----------



## Cppeace

Jess that is plenty of BD -2 and -1 are fantastic timing!


----------



## MommyPrice

That's loads of bd, Jess! And on such good days too :) I typically bd every 36 hours, but this time things were a bit too chaotic for that to happen. For me, it was O-4 and O-1. I'm a little nervous that it mine wasn't frequent enough :/ Though I need clomid to ovulate, I've never had a cycle where I didn't conceive when on it... until this time.

This is my second round for this "to-be baby", and with me not bd-ing like I usually do, I'm afraid I might be out. But, we'll see - I'm only 3dpo.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Sorry about the bfn's and af's. 
Congratulations fit and Dr! 
Good luck to everyone in the tww still. 

Afm: I'm still waiting to O. I bought some cheap opk's from the Dollar Tree and have 2 lines just no positive yet. I got two different brands to make sure they were working. Both look about the same with no positive yet so I'll keep testing till I get my positive and keep bd'ing every other day (if I can keep convincing dh lol) till I know I have O'd. cp is getting soft and starting to open so I'm finally getting close! This is now cd 20 for me. I'm hoping this isn't going to be another extra long cycle.

Oh and happy belated birthday Cp! I'm happy to see you are back and decided to keep trying! Good luck for March!


----------



## teacup

Congratulations DrJo and FitMama! :happydance: Have a happy and healthy 9 months! Xx

AFM - my boobs are super super tender, and I have had a stuffy nose in the morning, and when I blow my nose there is a little blood on the tissue - I had this exact thing when I was last pregnant! Have had a few cramps though which makes me worry AF is on the way. Will try to hold off testing until Sunday morning at the earliest. :coffee:


----------



## drjo718

Thanks everyone! I took another wondfo this afternoon and it's slightly darker, though still really faint. I also took a frer and there's a line. And...I did a cb digi, but unsurprisingly that came up not pregnant. I'll attach pics. I never had a positive opk this cycle and I was testing at least twice a day. I believe ovulation happened on cd 18.


----------



## MommyPrice

Congratulations!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Congrats to the BFP!

I have a question for those who have used wondfos.. I've had some squinters the last couple of days but some show nothing and look like the strip has nicks and scratches in them. I don't know what to think of them. I figure if AF isn't here by Monday I will try a FRER.. just don't want to spend the $$ yet. What are your experiences with wondfo hcg?


----------



## jessthemess

Cppeace said:


> Jess that is plenty of BD -2 and -1 are fantastic timing!




MommyPrice said:


> That's loads of bd, Jess! And on such good days too :) I typically bd every 36 hours, but this time things were a bit too chaotic for that to happen. For me, it was O-4 and O-1. I'm a little nervous that it mine wasn't frequent enough :/ Though I need clomid to ovulate, I've never had a cycle where I didn't conceive when on it... until this time.
> 
> This is my second round for this "to-be baby", and with me not bd-ing like I usually do, I'm afraid I might be out. But, we'll see - I'm only 3dpo.


I hope so! I hate feeling like I could have done more to make this cycle successful.


----------



## jessthemess

tbfromlv said:


> Congrats to the BFP!
> 
> I have a question for those who have used wondfos.. I've had some squinters the last couple of days but some show nothing and look like the strip has nicks and scratches in them. I don't know what to think of them. I figure if AF isn't here by Monday I will try a FRER.. just don't want to spend the $$ yet. What are your experiences with wondfo hcg?

My first BFP for my daughter and for my chemical pregnancy were on Wondfos. They do sometimes have imperfections in the strip but it hasn't impacted my tests that I know of. I actually prefer them now because it was how I figured out I was having a chemical, digitalis said pregnancy and FRERs were positive but my Wondfos were faint every single day for 6-7 days and I just knew they should be get darker.

Anyway! I think if you are getting a faint BFP on a wondfo at 9dpo that is a really good sign!! Keep testing!!


----------



## Eziana

Got my BFP yesterday! I still can't believe it. I took two tests yesterday evening and one this morning. I like to be thorough. Lol! I'm only 4 weeks right now. I'm going in on Monday for a confirmatory OB appointment and to get my thyroid levels checked (I have a thyroid condition.), since I've heard it's very important to keep an eye on that early on in pregnancy. 

I hope there are a lot more BFPs this month. Baby dust to everyone! :)


----------



## Cppeace

congrats DrJo and Ez!!!!


----------



## MommyPrice

Yay! Congrats Eziana!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Congrats to the bfps!!! How exciting xxx

Good luck to those in the tww and those waiting to o! I am cd16 of a 28 day cycle and still not had a pos opk, have no idea if I've o'd, but will get a blood test next wk to check. We will bd today anyway. I have no cm and have been pretty dry the past wk actually bar a couple random days of ewcm so who knows!!!! lol


----------



## Rawan

Valentine's day is also my blood pregnancy test...feeling nervous...hoping this is the miracle baby for me! Baby dust to everyone testing on this day!


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Rawan! I should know by Valentine's Day too what's going on as I should be clearly spotting that day, AF is due the day after. 

I'm not holding my breath. Just waiting for AF so that I can start femara


----------



## rickyandlucy

So this morning I had my highest temp EVER, and I couldn't help myself, I went ahead and tested even though I was planning to wait until 11 DPO. BFN at 9 DPO. But I am still feeling hopeful. I had a dip yesterday, and with the rise today my chart has the potential to go tri-phasic. Yesterday I was sure I was out, but now I am not so sure. Fx!


----------



## Rawan

Thanks Belle! Good luck to you too! Hope we can all share good news with each other!


BelleNuit said:


> Good luck Rawan! I should know by Valentine's Day too what's going on as I should be clearly spotting that day, AF is due the day after.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath. Just waiting for AF so that I can start femara


----------



## Mom15

Congrats to all the bfps!

Meg - great to hear you have some tests coming up!

Afm, my has finally reached post O territory. By my temps I'm 5dpo, but usually I O a day after my pos. OPK so I might only be 4 dpo. Then again this is my first cycle without nursing, so I guess it could have changed. I don't really get o pain. The evening of CD19 I had what felt like a braxton hicks (painless contraction), I guess that could have been O. 

Cp - glad to have you back!! When you feel up to it, I would like to change my test date to Feb 16. We are going on a week long vacation starting the 17th so I want to test a day before, I'll be 9/10dpo. It will make AF showing up so much worse as we are going skiing and it's so heavy the first day I don't think I could go. I'm have high hopes for this cycle though!


----------



## Cppeace

Will do Mom15. 

Good luck RickandLucy.. Triphasic is usually a great sign!


----------



## yayamama

Please add me to the 17th. Thank you! :)


----------



## yayamama

Hi all, excited to find another Vday thread. AF is due around the 17th (cycles are unpredictable) but I got a very faint line on a test yesterday. Ran out and bought a digital one today that was negative. :( Tried to post a pic with the faint line but I don't have a high enough post count. I've been reading the digitals aren't as reliable, so I will keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Curlymikes

hi all im out of the country with limited internet access and i cant put a pic... but today i got a bfp!


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Congrats curly! (and anyone else I may have missed)


----------



## teacup

Welcome yamama! :flower: That's exciting! I hope your line gets dark soon. Xx

Congratulations Curly! That's amazing news! :happydance: Can't wait for a pic of your bfp! Have a healthy and happy 9 months. Xx


----------



## abennion

CP, could you change my test date to the 20? My O date showed up much later than expected.


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats Curly!


----------



## Stormykins

Congrats Curly!


----------



## Cppeace

So stat update we are currently sitting at about 15% so should have at least 3 more BFPs for the normal stat. We blew that stat away in January, lets see 5 or 6 more BFPs!


----------



## Cppeace

Hey Yaya, Hoping that line gets darker soon. Yes, Digitals are generally less sensitive than traditional tests. Keep us updated.


----------



## yayamama

Cppeace - thanks! Fingers crossed
Curly - so wonderful, big congrats to you! <3


----------



## teacup

Can anyone else see that?! Done with 2 hour hold in the evening. Going to do a frer tomorrow morning! I'm 9/10dpo. Xx
 



Attached Files:







_20170211_224741.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Congratulations curly and teacup! And anyone else I may have missed! How exciting!

ETA : Teacup I saw the line before enlarging the picture! 

And congrats yaya I hope your line gets darker and you can upload a picture soon


----------



## tbfromlv

I see it Teacup!! congrats!


----------



## MommyPrice

Congrats Curly and Teacup! I, too, saw the line without having to click on it. Eek - so exciting!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Congrats on the bfps girls!!! :happydance::happydance:

I just got a HUGE amount of ewcm, I was able to stretch it like 5 inches :blush:

It's Sunday here and DH is home so we will be bd'ing in the next couple hrs lol

I am cd17 of a 27-28 day cycle so I hope if I'm o'ing today that a LP of 10-11 days is enough [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Cppeace

I see it Teacup!


----------



## chocolatechip

Congrats Teacup! Definitely see something


----------



## QueenCheshire

:hugs: Congratulation Fit_Mama2Be, drjo, Eziana, Curlymikes and teacup! I'm so happy for you!

Afm, I, of course, got super impatient and decided to test. AF is due in about a week. I went ahead and did one last night because I had a really terrible couple of days and I just wanted/needed some good news. I used the newer curved FRERs. A suuuuuuuper faint line showed up. DEFINITELY a squinter (attached photo, taken right away), but then today it's not really visible. I figured it was just an evap line but then I did another test this morning with FMU and there it was again...baaaaaaarely visible, and disappeared a bit by this evening. I'm just going to wait till tomorrow to test again. 

Keeping my fingers crossed! Stick little bean, stick!
 



Attached Files:







FRER.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Queen, I see the line you're talking about. Fx it gets darker with color soon! Good luck! 

Afm: I FINALLY have loads of ewcm and the cheap opk's I've been using are finally negative so I'm guessing on those the test line doesn't get darker than the control line just the same color? Anyway yay for finally O'ing! We bd yesterday early evening and will tonight so hopefully I'll be in with a chance this time! Fx!


----------



## MommyPrice

Queen - I see the line too! Hoping it gets darker for you in the next few days!


----------



## Cppeace

So exciting all the bfps rolling in.


----------



## drjo718

Congrats curly!

Teacup and queen, I see your lines!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Wow ssoooo many bfps since I have been on!!! Congrats ladies happy and healthy 9 months to you all!! 

Afm: I have not been temping the last 2 days so not sure where I am with that. Will temp tomorrow and see where I am at. I threw a 40th birthday party for my cousin last night and there was way to many drinks and it ended with my brother and dad having a big fight it was awful so not feeling the greatest today :(


----------



## teacup

Thank you, so glad you can all see it too. :happydance: I'm not counting it as a bfp yet until it gets darker because of previous losses. Here is a pic of my frer from this morning, faint but there. Hoping this one sticks! 

I see your line queen! That's early for a bfp, very good sign! Xx
 



Attached Files:







_20170212_075031.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Nita2806

Hello ladies.

Please take my name off from the list of testers. I wont be testing this month... My CD21 progesterone test shows that my progesterone levels are not high enough to sustain pregnancy.

Congratz to all the BFP!


----------



## drjo718

Teacup, how did you find an old frer? I had to buy the curved ones and I'm not a fan.


----------



## teacup

drjo718 said:


> Teacup, how did you find an old frer? I had to buy the curved ones and I'm not a fan.

Maybe they are still in the UK but not in the US? Not sure if I've ever seen a curved one here. Xx


----------



## LorraineMM

Hi Ladies, I'm due on the 14th of Feb. Had a whirl wind of a time so far. 

Yesterday was an emotional day for me. Actually more a nasty rollercoaster of emotions. I tested 4 days early on a digital test just because...I wanted too. Having had sore boobs and no sharp cramps this cycle as usual for AF. I tested and it came up of course not pregnant. Anyway I had this urge to open it up (they do say not too) and I saw two lines. Instantly I thought it was a early positive result not picked up by the test yet. I was told by a friend that unfortunately the digital tests work very differently to normal HCG tests and it didn't mean what I thought. So I was gutted and brought back down to earth after that. 

Just to put my mind at rest I used a normal clear blue test and it looked pretty negative but I opened it up and actually I saw a super faint line. Which is the picture below that I've sorted to make it more clear. This was yesterday evening...It is there, right?! I struggled to sleep all night with nerves that it was a positive because after a year this is the closest I've got. 5.30am I gave up waiting. Admittedly I didn't have much pee but it was super concentrated. I got a negative result with no line at all. I sat in the bathroom staring at it for 20 minutes just trying to hope it would appear. It's 3 days until my AF is due still so maybe there's hope?...but could I have caught a very early chemical pregnancy if AF decides to still come along?
 



Attached Files:







16708470_1209925642454488_6054925341039416197_n.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## QueenCheshire

Another morning, another super squinty ridiculously faint line :wacko: Same brand but a different box so I don't thiiiiiiiink it's a problem with that particular set of FRERs. I've been TTC for a year now and the only time I had any line show (evap looking or pinkish) up at all is when I had a CP (about 6 months ago). 

I'm still not going to call a BFP until I am SURE I see color on that line. I'll test again tomorrow!


----------



## tbfromlv

Congrats to the BFPs! Seems like they are flooding in. 

AFM- I am confused. FF says I am 16dpo and I use another app too that says 15 dpi. Either way, my temps are still up and I am late. Yesterday I got a bfn on a wonder. It was my last one and so I did not test today. I am going to buy a frer tonight and if temps are up tomorrow, I'll test in the am. Shouldn't I have gotten a positive already if I was going to? I feel like this is really late. Everyone seems to get them before 14dpo. I usually spot every day up to AF for 4-5 days and while I spotted for a few days, I haven't on the last 4 now. Idk what's going on.


----------



## MommyPrice

I'm sorry Kirstie - seeing family members fight can always be extemely stressful, no matter it's influences. 

Teacup, you can see that positive from across the room now, lol. No needing to enlarge the picture!

I'm so sorry Nita, sending you babydust for your next cycle!

Lorraine, the 2ww is so hard on us mentally. I remember ripping apart tests as well. Personally, I found that this only tortured me even further. I've since used the tests in the way they were manufactured - if I see a line, great! Otherwise, tomorrow is always another day. There's always hope until the witch shows up :) 

Hoping that your line gets darker Queen!! But it does sound promising!

Tbfromlv, your chart looks really good! Some people honestly don't get an early pregnancy result, as the embryo implants late (thus hcg isn't released till later). I've known someone who couldn't get a positive on a home test until she was over a month overdue! As I said above, it's not over until the witch shows up :)

I'm going crazy with my chart. I've been dealing with insomnia, though I do take my temp at the same time each morning (just different amounts of sleep). I've never had a chart look like this, as I tend to have a very obvious ovulation date with extremely high temperatures during my luteal phase, whether I'm pregnant or not. So, these low temperatures, and barely any shift is really frustrating me. If I plug in 97.0 F on any random day, my chart says I ovulated on cd18, but it won't give me my crosshairs until I reach 97.0 F. Grr...


----------



## Cppeace

SMH my temps have decided to go nuts again. Sleep been a bit rough but .. bah .. I dunno what's going on.


----------



## teacup

MommyPrice said:


> I'm sorry Kirstie - seeing family members fight can always be extemely stressful, no matter it's influences.
> 
> Teacup, you can see that positive from across the room now, lol. No needing to enlarge the picture!
> 
> I'm so sorry Nita, sending you babydust for your next cycle!
> 
> Lorraine, the 2ww is so hard on us mentally. I remember ripping apart tests as well. Personally, I found that this only tortured me even further. I've since used the tests in the way they were manufactured - if I see a line, great! Otherwise, tomorrow is always another day. There's always hope until the witch shows up :)
> 
> Hoping that your line gets darker Queen!! But it does sound promising!
> 
> Tbfromlv, your chart looks really good! Some people honestly don't get an early pregnancy result, as the embryo implants late (thus hcg isn't released till later). I've known someone who couldn't get a positive on a home test until she was over a month overdue! As I said above, it's not over until the witch shows up :)
> 
> I'm going crazy with my chart. I've been dealing with insomnia, though I do take my temp at the same time each morning (just different amounts of sleep). I've never had a chart look like this, as I tend to have a very obvious ovulation date with extremely high temperatures during my luteal phase, whether I'm pregnant or not. So, these low temperatures, and barely any shift is really frustrating me. If I plug in 97.0 F on any random day, my chart says I ovulated on cd18, but it won't give me my crosshairs until I reach 97.0 F. Grr...

Thanks MommyPrice, I'm just so paranoid from previous losses - I want to see a dark line, debating whether to test tonight, or tomorrow or even wait until Tuesday. I bought 4 frer tests today, so will see how long I can hold off for before weeing on them! :haha: 

I don't know much about charts. Have you ever used opks? I used a brand called 'One Step' which was very good at tracking my ovulation. Xx


----------



## MommyPrice

Teacup - I haven't :/ In the past I used to check my CM and temp, but then I realized that my CM was never consistent with where I was with my cycles, so stopped. This is the first time I've ever had an issue with temping, but it's frustrated me enough that I think I'll do opk's next time if af shows up. Plus, it'll save me a LOT of unnecessary bd-ing, haha!


----------



## teacup

MommyPrice said:


> Teacup - I haven't :/ In the past I used to check my CM and temp, but then I realized that my CM was never consistent with where I was with my cycles, so stopped. This is the first time I've ever had an issue with temping, but it's frustrated me enough that I think I'll do opk's next time if af shows up. Plus, it'll save me a LOT of unnecessary bd-ing, haha!

:haha: Yes, it can get exhausting! I have irregular cycles, so opks were really helpful. First time I used them I got pregnant xx


----------



## London Kiwi

Yay to all the BFPs, congrats ladies - so great to see!!

AFM: Im out this month, AF showed up 4-days early this month, how nice of her! I actually thought that our timing was a bit off this month so onto the next cycle!

Im not totally disappointed as we are off to Thailand at the end of next week so just means that I can chill out with Cocktails in the pool bar! :)

Good luck to all the valentines testers!


----------



## MommyPrice

I'm sorry London :( But have fun on your trip - lucky you!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Much needed holiday, cant wait to be in the sun!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry London, I hope you enjoy your trip!

I'm likely 11 dpo today so should start spotting tomorrow. If I don't spot tomorrow either I O'd later than I thought or I could possibly get a bfp. But I'm not going to get worked up over that since I always always always spot at 12 dpo. 

I feel pretty defeated most of the time and just try not to think about it. I remember when I first started trying how excited I was. I actually had hoped that we wouldn't get pregnant the first couple cycles because I was enjoying how much fun it was to try. :dohh: A year later and I can't say that I even enjoy BDing at all anymore.


----------



## London Kiwi

I hear you Belle, im the same.
Its pretty crap isnt it. I am hoping that Thailand will be really good for us as a couple. We are madly in love but the sex side is so monotonous month after month at the moment. 
I so hope this is your month! We will both get those BFPs soon!! x


----------



## MommyPrice

Keep us informed Belle! Hoping you spotting stays away **


----------



## drjo718

Update with digi and frer progression.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks London. Its nice to know there are people out there who get it! I think Thailand will be just the thing that you need and I hope that it will help to rekindle that flame :) I hope that you will get your bfp soon as well!


----------



## MommyPrice

Yay Drjo!!!!


----------



## teacup

Great lines and progression DrJo! :happydance: I'm holding onto my wee right now hoping to test at 8.30pm - 9pm. Though it's probably silly as I already tested this morning. Xx


----------



## tbfromlv

Yay progression! 

Well I am out. So weird because I usually get a temp plummet the day before AF. This came as a complete surprise. Ugh. Oh well. Hopefully I O this month or next (better yet, hopefully before CD 25 this time!) Good luck to the rest of you! I guess whenever the March Board is ready I'll join some of you over there


----------



## teacup

Sorry to hear you're out tbfromlv. I hope next cycle is the one. :hugs: xx 

Afm - I'm calling it official! This is 11dpo I think, test done just now after 2 hour hold. Xx
 



Attached Files:







_20170212_202317.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## abennion

Congrats teacup!


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry tbf! It always hurts when AF shows. 

I'm starting to feel snarky myself so I'm sure it will be just a matter of time before AF shows for me as well.


----------



## Bloblo

Hi! After taking a few days off from obsession, im back.
10dpo and not feeling myself at all. Strange stabby pains in lower back and around ovaries. Generally feeling restless, tired, achey, not myself...
Starting to lose hope for this cycle, but on the other hand I simply cannot imagine not being pregnant. Why is this so difficult?


----------



## Jaggersmommy

I'm baaack! I should have gotten on earlier but I was trying not to drive myself crazy with the 2ww. Around feb 5th I started having the craziest most vivid dreams. To the point where I would think they actually happened. I'd have thoughts about my dream during the day and think to myself "did I really do that or was it a dream?" Lol. Then I started feeling insanely tired, a tired that can not be explained. The soreness of my breasts wasn't letting up at all. I looked at my period tracker and by my surprise I was 5 days late. On feb 9th I went to Walmart with my 3 year old and bought a test. I had to pee so bad in the store so I paid for the test and went straight to pee on it. It was about 2pm and BAM positive showed up wayyyy before the control line. I alnost fainted. Lol. So then I went and got my DH some food and delivered the test along with the food (not together obviously). I've never seen him smile like that. But yeah, I figured it up and my edd should be October 16th. What sucks is my youngest was born oct 1st and my oldest November 9th. So it'll be birthdays and holidays back to back. Lol this will be fun. Baby dust to everyone. 

Edit* 
I was also having stabbing twinges in my ovary area a couple days before I tested. Hopefully my symptoms will help y'all too!


----------



## tbfromlv

Congrats!!! Thats awesome!!! I don't know how you were able to ignore the 2ww lol I need to try that next cycle :)


----------



## romans8

hi all can i join please?? am gonna test on 20th ( i go to marrakech on 21st which will be 12dpo) so im crossing everything for a BFP on 11dpo.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Beautiful bfp lines teacup and drjo :) and congrats also jaggersmommy :) sorry if I missed anyone else :flower:

Kirstie I'm sorry your dad and brother had a fight at the party, I hope other parts of the night were nice xx

I am thinking maybe I o'd yesterday with the ewcm and twinges in my left ovary all day. This whole cycle I am second guessing everything so who knows. Kind of nice to not know when/if I o'd as I'm not really symptom spotting lol. We have tried SO HARD this month though, I think we have dtd more than at any other point in our whole relationship :haha::blush:

EDIT just did an opk and it is nearly positive, at cd18 of a 28 day cycle :( guess my LP won't be long enough. Guess I'll start taking b6 again.


----------



## Anon010696

Welll.....count me out ladies.

I had one strong positive.

2 feint BFPS. 

then suddenly over 8 BFNS.

Now a week later im bleeding and cramping. 

Calling it another chemical. :/


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm so sorry Anon &#128532; 
Congratulations to all the bfp's!!

Afm: I'm calling yesterday O day. I had pain in my right ovary for a few hours but thennn I had even more pain in my left ovary for most of the night so either I tried to release the egg in the right one and it didn't and released the egg in the left instead or I released an egg on both sides?! Either way I'm happy. So unless I just geared up to O and didn't and I get more ewcm in the next few days or I'm just calling today as 1dpo . We'll see how it all unfolds in the next few days. 

Good luck to those still waiting to O and those in the tww!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry Anon, thats a couple chemicals that you've had now. Have you seen your doc to see why they keep happening?


----------



## Anon010696

BelleNuit said:


> I'm sorry Anon, thats a couple chemicals that you've had now. Have you seen your doc to see why they keep happening?

So far all they have found after multiple rounds of blood tests and ultrasounds is high testosterone levels. 

I have irregular cycles and they have no idea why. 

They also have no idea why I cant get pregnant my uterus and overys are functioning correctly and healthy, and my husband has ZERO fertility issues.


----------



## BelleNuit

It sucks but sometimes there can be nothing wrong and it still doesn't happen. There is nothing wrong with us and I'm coming to the end of my 18th cycle and have never been pregnant. I hope it works out for you soon.


----------



## Anon010696

BelleNuit said:


> It sucks but sometimes there can be nothing wrong and it still doesn't happen. There is nothing wrong with us and I'm coming to the end of my 18th cycle and have never been pregnant. I hope it works out for you soon.

Yea and its just so frustrating. I hope you get yours soon as well!


----------



## MissYogi

I am joining in! I think I'll test on Tuesday if I can work up the courage, but I might just wait for af and test after Friday if she doesn't arrive. I'm having a very heavy, pully, twingy feeling around my uterus, although it could be just gas. Also I had a few hot flashes today which I also had in August when I had my bfp. I'm hopeful but trying to not get my hopes up because I've had so many months of promising symptoms only to discover they were not really anything.


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Im back in TWW.. ovulating today.. just had my solid smiley face on a CB. 
Ovulation signs - bloating and acne.. really bad under the skin spots - ouch! 
Month 4 for us.. fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## teacup

So sorry to hear that Anon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Anon: So sorry hun I truely hope you get your sticky bean soon xxx :hugs:

Meg: It was awful!!! So traumatic and there was kids around that witnessed the whole thing :( 
The party before it happened was great!! 
Oooo yay for the positive opk and I hope your lp is longer this month I havd my fx for you!! 

Afm: today my cervix is so High I could just touch the tip and tonnes of creamy cm, Ialso have been super nauseous and my nipples are sensitive to feed but these are also pre af symptoms. Hmm will see in a few days.


----------



## rickyandlucy

11 DPO and still BFN. I know it is still early though. BB's are sore, started around 9 DPO, but that is typical for AF. Had cramps that felt like AF yesterday, but she isn't due for several more days. Feeling positive one minute and out the next. My chart is looking pretty good IMO, but I know that may or may not mean anything. Attached if anyone is curious or can provide some insight.

Has anyone had any experiences with Wondfo's vs FRER's? I have been testing with Wondfo's, but wondering if FRER's are more sensitive. What did you use to pick up your first BFP?

I have NEVER had a BFP. Feels like my body isn't even trying. So sick of all these BFN's. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







mychart-495518-40418.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## teacup

rickyandlucy said:


> 11 DPO and still BFN. I know it is still early though. BB's are sore, started around 9 DPO, but that is typical for AF. Had cramps that felt like AF yesterday, but she isn't due for several more days. Feeling positive one minute and out the next. My chart is looking pretty good IMO, but I know that may or may not mean anything. Attached if anyone is curious or can provide some insight.
> 
> Has anyone had any experiences with Wondfo's vs FRER's? I have been testing with Wondfo's, but wondering if FRER's are more sensitive. What did you use to pick up your first BFP?
> 
> I have NEVER had a BFP. Feels like my body isn't even trying. So sick of all these BFN's. :cry:

I found that the cheapy tests gave a much fainter line than frer. So I would say frer was better. I hope you get your bfp soon. Xxx


----------



## chocolatechip

teacup said:


> rickyandlucy said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any experiences with Wondfo's vs FRER's? I have been testing with Wondfo's, but wondering if FRER's are more sensitive. What did you use to pick up your first BFP?
> 
> I have NEVER had a BFP. Feels like my body isn't even trying. So sick of all these BFN's. :cry:
> 
> I found that the cheapy tests gave a much fainter line than frer. So I would say frer was better. I hope you get your bfp soon. XxxClick to expand...

I agree. FRERs have always given me a stronger line.


----------



## Bloblo

rickyandlucy said:


> 11 DPO and still BFN. I know it is still early though. BB's are sore, started around 9 DPO, but that is typical for AF. Had cramps that felt like AF yesterday, but she isn't due for several more days. Feeling positive one minute and out the next. My chart is looking pretty good IMO, but I know that may or may not mean anything. Attached if anyone is curious or can provide some insight.
> 
> Has anyone had any experiences with Wondfo's vs FRER's? I have been testing with Wondfo's, but wondering if FRER's are more sensitive. What did you use to pick up your first BFP?
> 
> I have NEVER had a BFP. Feels like my body isn't even trying. So sick of all these BFN's. :cry:

It feels like i wrote this :hugs:
Damn tww rollerciaster. My cramps today are convincing me that af will arrive tonight, but she is supposed to arrive on Friday. One moment im convinced im pregnant then he nxt im convinced im out... never ever seen a positive test in 7cycles of ttc...
Your chart looks good and your symptoms are promising -- here is hoping we both get our positives soon :hugs:


----------



## Anon010696

Welcome to all the late joiners! 

Chocolate: For me walmart 88cent tests have always given me darker lines that frers, not sure why. I guess everyone is different 

AFM: Thank you for all the wonderful support. Yesterday I was not sure If it was a chemical or just a long cycle. Today. Im SURE.

I was a week late when the bleeding started and had 4 BFPS under my belt. At first it was just spotting but today the bleeding is heavier than my normal cycles and I have cramps and a headache that have me curled in a ball. So that happened. 

However! Theres hope!
A)My mom said when she was pregnant with my sister she didnt know she was pregnant until 3 months in because she had regular periods. So ::shrugs:: who knows.

B) This cycle marks 1 year of trying non stop and unsuccessfully concieving for me and my husband, which means my insurance will now cover fertility help such as clomid etc. So fx for next cycle!


----------



## chocolatechip

I live in Canada and our Walmarts don't have the cheapies but I'm jealous because I'd love an hpt for only 88 cents!


----------



## abennion

Chocolatechip - you can order them off of amazon for cheap. I think I got 50 for $30. Walmarts here in Canada suck.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Well I am definitely out. I have light red mixed in with cm when checking cp this morning. By my calculations I am 12dpo which is right on schedule. We will miss our window next month but that is ok itwill be good to catch up on my sewing business and restpring some old furniture. Very therapeutic :)


----------



## drjo718

I had a beta drawn today and my hcg is 63 (13dpo). Which is way lower than with Nora at this stage, but still ok I think. I'm not sure if they'll have me come back Wednesday for a 2nd draw.


----------



## MissYogi

Chocolatechip- I'm also in canada and was sad about the lack of Walmart cheapies but then I found then at dollarama. They are 1.25 so a bit more but still cheap and they are the same ones they use at the doctor. 

I still have a high cervix and creamy cm but I have for a lot of unsuccessful cycles as well. I'm keeping my hopes up with the fact that I'm having lots of pinchy feelings in my uterus. Testing tomorrow!


----------



## meg_bellamy

I'm so sorry AF has arrived for you Kirstie :hugs::hugs:

Drjo I hope your levels continue rising <3 you are still early 

Good luck testing missyogi!

I'm so sorry Anon :hugs:

Rickyandlucy :hugs: you are still early but I know how it feels to lose hope. With my son I had neg IC's until 12dpo. FRER produced a strong line. 

My cm appears to have dried up today apart from a little watery/ creamy cm this morning. 2 days ago I had major ewcm and cramping and yesterday I had positive opks so I'm hoping maybe I o'd last night or something? Last time we bd'd was 2 days ago. I only have 9-10 days til AF is due :( have started taking b6 in hopes of extending it a bit but will see my dr in a wk and will ask for progesterone I think.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

6-8dpo... going for my progesterone test tomorrow. I'll start testing Wednesday but officially Friday. 

I'm really hoping for a good # tomorrow...5+=O for my Dr.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I'm 11 or 12 dpo and no spotting yet. If I actually am 12 dpo this is a big deal because I have never had a cycle where I didn't start spotting by 12 dpo. I'm not getting my hopes up though because I didn't track O this cycle and its possible I'm only 11 dpo. AF will be due Wednesday or Thursday. Maybe I'll hang on till Friday to test. But not going to get my hopes up. Not worth it


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I thought yesterday was O day. I checked cp when I woke up this morning and cervix was high super soft and closed tight. 

IDK why but I checked again about 5ish this evening and cervix was still very high and super soft but completely open? So I guess I just geared up to O but didn't. This has happened before. 

Usually the morning after O day I always wake up with super sensitive nips. Today...nothing. bbs still feeling normal so I'm guessing I didn't actually O yesterday &#128532; 
Dh is getting tired of bd so much this past week and now he says we should take a couple days off to build up the stamina to want to bd again. I tell him I think today is actually O day but Bc I've been saying that for the past week and a half he says he just needs to take a break for a day or two. So now I'm thinking I probably won't even test at all this month Bc I don't think I even have a chance. Friday was the last day we bd &#128532;

Good luck to everyone else still testing!


----------



## QueenCheshire

Tested this morning and :bfn: :nope: So I'm going to assume that that first test I took a few days ago was just an evap line, either that or a CP but I don't think it would have shown that early. Last time I had a CP I didn't have any sort of line on the test till the day before AF. 

However, she's not supposed to arrive till Friday so I'm not counting myself out yet! I've been getting some light tugging/pinching feelings in my uterus area every once in a while, and I also have been having a bit of heartburn which is VERY unusual for me. Welp, guess I'll test again tomorrow!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Meg no af yet just some light pinkish red when checking cp mixed in with cm. It has started to turn light brown but will probably see af in 2 or 3 days. 
I hope the b6 helps your lp gl!! 

Afm: super super nauseous but not sure if it is from an upset belly. If the light pink mixed in my cm is ib then I have 1 symptom I have had with all the others and that is sorry tmi but diarrhea for some reason a few days before my bfps I always get the runs! This time it is either that or I have eaten something I have not agreed with I am on day 3 of an upset stomach I am thinking if my spotting doesn't get heavier tomorrow I will test again.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Dh is getting tired of bd so much this past week and now he says we should take a couple days off to build up the stamina to want to bd again. I tell him I think today is actually O day but Bc I've been saying that for the past week and a half he says he just needs to take a break for a day or two. So now I'm thinking I probably won't even test at all this month Bc I don't think I even have a chance. Friday was the last day we bd &#128532;
> 
> Good luck to everyone else still testing!

Ha same story here, every second day last wk "I think I'm o'ing/ about to o, we need to dtd NOW". We are both sick of it now but I think (hopefully) last time we dtd was 2 days before o. I hope you have o'd already FX'd :)


----------



## rickyandlucy

12 DPO. BFN on FRER this morning. BBT gradually coming down. Feeling out, and depressed. I am going out of town for work tomorrow so I don't plan to test anymore for a few days. AF is due by Friday. If she still hasn't arrived I will test again Saturday morning.

I was feeling so good about this cycle, but now I feel like a deflated balloon. :cry:


----------



## Kirstiedenman

:hugs: rickyandlucy I hope your not out. Hopefully your time away for work is a nice break and take your mind off the tww


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Well I am having a cp so I'm just waiting for af to show up. My tests got lighter and lighter and turned bfn yesterday. It's okay though as I don't feel ready anyway. We're going to wait a few months to try so I can reach my goal weight and so that DS is at least 2 when we have a new lo.

Best of luck to everyone and I hope there are many more (sticky) BFP's!!! :)


----------



## Starkette

AF came today. Happy Valentine's day to me. I'm out for this cycle.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well got a bit of tan cm today which is how the spotting always starts. So I'm considering myself officially out. AF will show tomorrow evening or Thursday morning. I'm thinking I must have O'd on CD 14 this cycle, so will have a nice 27 day cycle If the ovaboost I've been taking delayed my O an extra day then I'll count that as a good thing! Hopefully the same thing will happen next cycle! I will likely start femara on Saturday. I know fertility drugs don't do much for unexplained infertility, but I don't think it can hurt and its the next step anyway. 

So champagne it is


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> I thought yesterday was O day. I checked cp when I woke up this morning and cervix was high super soft and closed tight.
> 
> IDK why but I checked again about 5ish this evening and cervix was still very high and super soft but completely open? So I guess I just geared up to O but didn't. This has happened before.
> 
> Usually the morning after O day I always wake up with super sensitive nips. Today...nothing. bbs still feeling normal so I'm guessing I didn't actually O yesterday &#128532;
> Dh is getting tired of bd so much this past week and now he says we should take a couple days off to build up the stamina to want to bd again. I tell him I think today is actually O day but Bc I've been saying that for the past week and a half he says he just needs to take a break for a day or two. So now I'm thinking I probably won't even test at all this month Bc I don't think I even have a chance. Friday was the last day we bd &#128532;
> 
> Good luck to everyone else still testing!

you still have a chance, even if its not every day BD. Do what you can and hope for the best!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

meg_bellamy said:


> Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:
> 
> 
> Dh is getting tired of bd so much this past week and now he says we should take a couple days off to build up the stamina to want to bd again. I tell him I think today is actually O day but Bc I've been saying that for the past week and a half he says he just needs to take a break for a day or two. So now I'm thinking I probably won't even test at all this month Bc I don't think I even have a chance. Friday was the last day we bd &#128532;
> 
> Good luck to everyone else still testing!
> 
> Ha same story here, every second day last wk "I think I'm o'ing/ about to o, we need to dtd NOW". We are both sick of it now but I think (hopefully) last time we dtd was 2 days before o. I hope you have o'd already FX'd :)Click to expand...

Thank you and fx for you as well!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:
> 
> 
> I thought yesterday was O day. I checked cp when I woke up this morning and cervix was high super soft and closed tight.
> 
> IDK why but I checked again about 5ish this evening and cervix was still very high and super soft but completely open? So I guess I just geared up to O but didn't. This has happened before.
> 
> Usually the morning after O day I always wake up with super sensitive nips. Today...nothing. bbs still feeling normal so I'm guessing I didn't actually O yesterday &#128532;
> Dh is getting tired of bd so much this past week and now he says we should take a couple days off to build up the stamina to want to bd again. I tell him I think today is actually O day but Bc I've been saying that for the past week and a half he says he just needs to take a break for a day or two. So now I'm thinking I probably won't even test at all this month Bc I don't think I even have a chance. Friday was the last day we bd &#128532;
> 
> Good luck to everyone else still testing!
> 
> you still have a chance, even if its not every day BD. Do what you can and hope for the best!Click to expand...


I'm hoping I did already O but since I'm having more ewcm I'm thinking I didn't BUT with today being Valentine's Day I'm definitely going to initiate bd today when dh gets home and just not going to say anything about thinking I'm about to O (again) lol I might actually have a chance this month. Fx!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> I'm hoping I did already O but since I'm having more ewcm I'm thinking I didn't BUT with today being Valentine's Day I'm definitely going to initiate bd today when dh gets home and just not going to say anything about thinking I'm about to O (again) lol I might actually have a chance this month. Fx!

lol. BTDT. Ask for forgiveness, not permission. :blush:


----------



## armywife03

Congrats to those that have bfp and sorry those who got hit by AF :( reading through some of your post and I want to say don't give up ! I have always gotten super early BFP but my last 3 I was after 11 dpo . That's what I keep telling my self anyways .... today was testing day for me . Im 9 dpo and took a A frer thus morning and a dollar store this afternoon and both were bfn :( I do have PMS symptoms &#128532; My last 3 pregnancies were losses . My last 2 were dec and Jan with CP's. I had been trying to conceive since may . I'm hoping that we all get out BFP and they are super sticky !


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Can I join? I think I ovulated yesterday. So I'll probably start taking tests on the 22nd (9dpo) :haha:


----------



## MissYogi

So sorry to all the ladies getting af and bfns. Don't give up, you aren't out until the witch shows! 

I totally know what you mean about jumping on your man when you think o might be coming. Last week I had a bad cold but I thought maybe I hadn't ovulated yet (I don't temp or use opks) and I still tried to bd. Poor DH must have thought I was the least sexy thing ever with the sniffles and red nose. 

So I might be joining the bfp club! I'm still saying it's tentative for now but this morning I had a super faint line on an frer. DH is not getting excited yet because it might end in chemical but I'm feeling good! I've got super twingy uterus and upper legs which just feels correct. What do you think of my squinter ladies?
 



Attached Files:







20170214_034324.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 33









20170214_034506.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Cppeace

I def see the start of something Yogi!


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Wnt2beAMom! I will add you. Good Luck!


----------



## MissYogi

I don't think I'm on the front page either, could you add me too cppeace?


----------



## Cppeace

Sure, Yogi, sorry I missed you.


----------



## Babydust1234

How's eveeerybody doing / feeling. X


----------



## Mom15

I'm sorry about those who are out :(
I'm trying hard to keep my hopes up. 7/8 dpo and having brown tinged CM when checking CP, not amused but I also had it with DS. My temp is staying nice and high so far. Pretty happy about the immediate improvement due to weaning. I always find this last few days draaaaaagging. I seems to have slight twinges, but they are so light I'm questioning if I'm hallucinating.


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Well a week into my tww I've come down with a sinus infection :( had a 102 degree temperature yesterday along with horrible headache, body aches etc. Feeling a lot better this evening tho, just wishing this sore throat would go away!! 
Anyways, yesterday I was having a lot of pain in the area of my uterus. Of course the thought of possible implantation has been going thru my mind (I'm thinking the pain I was experiencing was amplified by the fever I had) 
I've also been having (sorry tmi) an excessive amount of yellowish milky cm. 
I have a sneaking suspicion I'm probably out but I still have a week to go


----------



## meg_bellamy

So sorry about AF coming ladies :( 
Rickyandlucy I'm so sorry, I hope the Ava bracelet helps you a bit more next cycle.
Belle best of luck next month with femara, I have my FX'd for you.

Kirstie has the spotting gone away? I hope it is IB for you xx

I think I am 1-2dpo. Taking maca and b6 everyday as well as my prenatal to try and extend my LP by a day or so as I have o'd quite late. Yesterday morning had a few little bits of ewcm but by the afternoon had turned sticky/creamy slightly yellow. Officially in the tww :)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I did already O but since I'm having more ewcm I'm thinking I didn't BUT with today being Valentine's Day I'm definitely going to initiate bd today when dh gets home and just not going to say anything about thinking I'm about to O (again) lol I might actually have a chance this month. Fx!
> 
> lol. BTDT. Ask for forgiveness, not permission. :blush:Click to expand...



Hahaha this is so funny! My husband says this allll the time! So it's perfect for the situation &#128514;


----------



## All Girls

Can i join you. I am CD17 of a 26-28 day cycle. 4DPO and will be due AF 26th. 
First month TTC after an ectopic.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hi all girls. Welcome! I'm ttc number 4 after a mmc in November of 2015. It took us a year to want to try again after that and we're currently on cycle 4 of trying. I'm sorry about your loss. Were you able to save your tube with the ectopic?


----------



## All Girls

Sorry to hear about the miscarriage it takes a lot of guts to go again. All mine are close in age for a reason by the time i held onto a pregnancy i was older than i'd have liked. But after my last girl it went so wrong I thought never again. After the ectopic and the three month wait I was erring on the side no but i bit the bullet and see what happens this month. It is very scary. 

I kept my tube. I don't know what state it is in or if any damage gone. The ectopic went on for three months with bouncing hcg, slowly rising. I refused the injection and spent a lot of time in and out of hospital stays.

Good luck this month. What DPO are you on. I find the first week of it so hard 1DPO until 8DPO drive me mad with impatience. I am a POAS addict. If i had a pregnancy test in the house and was 6 months pregnant i'd end up using it! So i have none in the house.


----------



## London Kiwi

Sorry to hear Belle :hugs:
How was the champers?
I really hope that the femara works for you.
I've been given my laparoscopy date today, im scheduled in for Monday so its really soon. And I fly to Thailand on the Friday so I hope there are no complications - im sure its straight forward.
Not sure about my luck next month as I dont know how long i'll have to wait to have sex after the operation and im due to ovulate end of next week I think so im not sure i'll be able to or I might even be on the plane! We shall have to see :)



BelleNuit said:


> Well got a bit of tan cm today which is how the spotting always starts. So I'm considering myself officially out. AF will show tomorrow evening or Thursday morning. I'm thinking I must have O'd on CD 14 this cycle, so will have a nice 27 day cycle If the ovaboost I've been taking delayed my O an extra day then I'll count that as a good thing! Hopefully the same thing will happen next cycle! I will likely start femara on Saturday. I know fertility drugs don't do much for unexplained infertility, but I don't think it can hurt and its the next step anyway.
> 
> So champagne it is


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks London :) the champagne was awesome! DH and I had a nice relaxing Valentine's Day at home!

Are you nervous about your lap? I sure would be! Do they suspect endo? I don't think I'll end up having one of those, my clinic seems to be more treatment focused than diagnostics. Well I hope the lap goes smoothly and that you will have a quick recovery!


----------



## MommyPrice

Congratulations to all who have gotten their BFP, and hugs to all those starting AF or feeling unsure about the cycle. 

Sorry to not be more personalized, but I seem to have missed a lot since I was last on here! I had to leave and help a woman through labor (I'm a doula), and was up for 36 hours! She delivered on Valentine's Day :) 

I'm 8dpo, and have taken two tests so far. I expected them to be BFN's as I'm only taking cheapies, and this early too. So, hopefully in the next few days I'll find out if this was my month, or to get ready for the next cycle ;)


----------



## agirlfromind

Hello ladies!!!!! Iam new here. ttc for 2 years. currently in tww 3dpo:)


----------



## smurphy90

Hi ladies! I'm currently 10 dpo. I have really irregular cycles, and am on CD78, at the moment, so I'm hoping that FF's crosshairs are correct!

AF should come on Monday, if I have a normal leutal phase, but I'd really like to try to make it to Friday the 24th before I test. We'll see if my impatience can stay subdued that long!

I did test on 8 dpo, because I had a gyn appointment and knew they'd ask. BFN, as expected.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

All Girls said:


> Sorry to hear about the miscarriage it takes a lot of guts to go again. All mine are close in age for a reason by the time i held onto a pregnancy i was older than i'd have liked. But after my last girl it went so wrong I thought never again. After the ectopic and the three month wait I was erring on the side no but i bit the bullet and see what happens this month. It is very scary.
> 
> I kept my tube. I don't know what state it is in or if any damage gone. The ectopic went on for three months with bouncing hcg, slowly rising. I refused the injection and spent a lot of time in and out of hospital stays.
> 
> Good luck this month. What DPO are you on. I find the first week of it so hard 1DPO until 8DPO drive me mad with impatience. I am a POAS addict. If i had a pregnancy test in the house and was 6 months pregnant i'd end up using it! So i have none in the house.


I am on cd25 and it's a little confusing. This is the 4th month trying so I don't temp and haven't really been using opks except I bought a few from the Dollar Tree a few weeks ago and when I felt like I was getting close to O I started to take them. Took them till they were negative then had the ewcm and soft open cervix then thought for sure I did o a few days ago. Then I started getting ewcm and cervix was open again yesterday so I could have O'd yesterday. Either way I should have the bases covered this month. 

I agree it is very scary to decide to try again. I was young when I had my first 2. Dd is 14. Ds1 is 13. Ds2 is 9. We would like another girl but if we ever get a chance to have one more we will be happy either way. 

I am also a poasa lol when I finally figure out if I have o'd or not I'll definitely be poas early &#128514;


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Welcome agirl and smurphy! 

Belle I'm sorry about af but at least you got to enjoy some wine and relax from the waiting to o and tww for a few days (that's the way I try to look at it) 
London I hope your procedure goes well and you get to bd during the next fertile week!
Mommy price FX! 8dpo is still early days and you still have a chance!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

take me off... i didnt O. P4 was 1.4


----------



## Bloblo

Congrats to those who got bfp, and sorry to those who got af or is out this cycle for differnt reasons...

AFM: At 13dpo still negative, and almost completely sure that af will show tomorrow. Only ray of hope I have is that my temps are still looking good...


----------



## Curlymikes

Well i have a very sad update... I think im having a chemical. I missed my period yesterday, but my lines are still super faint and todays line is lighter.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 41


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm sorry onearth. Hopefully next cycle will be your cycle. 
Curly I have seen some women do line progression and have a few faint lines in between then they get darker. Maybe your urine was less concentrated this time? I hope your lines get darker again tomorrow. Fx! 
Bloblo I don't know much about temping but you still have a chance till the witch showes. Good luck and fx


----------



## QueenCheshire

Stiiiiill not sure for me. It's been an absolutely insane week. Friday my aunt passed away during in-home hospice and yesterday my father-in-law had a stroke so we drove 5 hours to visit and are still out of town. I know stress can have SUCH an effect on conceiving so I've been trying to stay calm and relaxed as much as possible. I tested again this morning and there was that silly faint line again! Could be evap, or could be early positive. AF is due around Friday so crossing fingers and toes!


----------



## QueenCheshire

Curlymikes said:


> Well i have a very sad update... I think im having a chemical. I missed my period yesterday, but my lines are still super faint and todays line is lighter.

Oh no Curly, I'm so sorry! Keeping you in my thoughts, I hope they will darken back up :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Curly, I hope they start getting darker! I've seen that happen to a few people. Faint before darker.. FX'd!!


----------



## Mom15

Spotting red/brown :( holding on to the last thread of hope since my temps are still up and I spotted with DS. But cervix is low and starting to feel open. Had hoped to make it till at least Sat/sun before AF showed. Lower back hurts too just feels like AF will be here in no time :(


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

QueenCheshire said:


> Stiiiiill not sure for me. It's been an absolutely insane week. Friday my aunt passed away during in-home hospice and yesterday my father-in-law had a stroke so we drove 5 hours to visit and are still out of town. I know stress can have SUCH an effect on conceiving so I've been trying to stay calm and relaxed as much as possible. I tested again this morning and there was that silly faint line again! Could be evap, or could be early positive. AF is due around Friday so crossing fingers and toes!


I'm so sorry about your aunt and father in law. Your family is in my prayers. 

Mom15 hopefully it's spotting like you said you had with your Lo. Fx you still get your bfp


----------



## Mom15

Thanks Hopfl! I somehow assumed this cycle was going to be it for sure since nursing isn't a factor anymore and I haven't been on any hormonal bc for over 3 years. So I'll be a bit more disappointed this time. I always have to put things in perspective though when I think about some of the ladies here have been waiting SOOO much longer. So I'll quit the whining ;) I am having a scan in about two weeks to see how big my fibroid is as my doc is concerned it could be a factor in not conceiving if it gets any bigger. So sometimes I got to this what if he is right place....


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Curly so sorry you are going through this I hope your tests get darker!!!! 

Afm: I got af yesterday so I am out for this month ans dh will be away for the next fertile period I am actually looking forward to a month off but will still pop in here to see how everyone is gping


----------



## London Kiwi

I do love a cheeky champers or two Belle! I cant wait to get to Thailand at the end of next week, cocktails are def on the cards!

So they actually dont suspect anything which is why I cant really understand why they are doing the minor surgery. All my tests and scans have come back totally normal. I think this is just the next step in the process.

Im getting a Lap & dye test and Hysteroscopy. They said if they find anything while in there they sort it at the time... but if they find nothing wrong i guess the next step will probably be IVF. Guess i'll find out Monday! 



BelleNuit said:


> Thanks London :) the champagne was awesome! DH and I had a nice relaxing Valentine's Day at home!
> 
> Are you nervous about your lap? I sure would be! Do they suspect endo? I don't think I'll end up having one of those, my clinic seems to be more treatment focused than diagnostics. Well I hope the lap goes smoothly and that you will have a quick recovery!


----------



## BelleNuit

London, sounds like you're unexplained like I am, and we started trying at pretty much the same time too. Well I hope they won't find anything on the lap! Have you guys done IUI yet? We probably won't do IVF for another year since the chance of spontaneous pregnancy is just as likely as success with treatment. Stupid unexplained lol.


----------



## MissYogi

It's official, I'm growing a bean!!! Still very faint lines but getting darker so now it's just fingers crossed that they keep getting darker!
 



Attached Files:







20170216_061049.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 16









20170216_061006.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## drjo718

Congrats yogi!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Congrats yogi! Sorry about af Kirstie. Mom hopefully your doc can figure out what is going on so you can get your bean. London hopefully if it is something it's minor and it can easily be fixed. Belle I'm still rooting for you and hoping you will also get your Lil bean and not have to go through ivf. 

Afm : I believe I have finally O'd! Woke up with tender nips and cp is so high I could barely reach it and was closed and starting to get a Lil more firm but still softish. But since my lp is usually so long (15-18 days) I won't get af till the beginning of March. But I'll still be testing around 8dpo till af so I'll start testing on the 23rd I'm happy to have finally o'd and for talking dh into Valentine's bd &#128522;


----------



## rickyandlucy

I am just waiting for AF at this point. Haven't tested since 12 DPO. When my temp continued to go down on 13 DPO I decided to spare myself the BFN. Now I am away on a business trip and didn't bring any tests with me. Wanted to avoid the temptation.

I had the tiniest bit of bright red spotting the evening of 12 DPO. Then some pinkish mixed with CM on 13 DPO. Now on 14 DPO it is brownish. Pretty sure I am out. Of course I am still holding on to any shred of hope, but I expect the answer to come on its own at any moment now.


----------



## Bloblo

Ricky - we are in similar situations... waiting for af to come after bbt started dropping. Had one pink spot yesterday with cm (13dpo). Nothing today. Cramps and back pain - all which can be af.
Tested yesterday bfn and will test again tmw .


----------



## drjo718

Just wanted to give some people some hope...I know we're all big on watching charts and reading into our temps. But here is my chart. All messy. And I'm pregnant. So you just never know.


----------



## jessthemess

Just reading through the last few pages, such an active group this month! Congrats to all of the BFPs!

Curly, I'm sorry your tests aren't darkening :( I hope that changes soon!

AFM, I'm 7dpo today and will start testing with cheapies tomorrow because I'm crazy and apparently like the pain of BFNs :( but in all seriousness I just want to know as soon as possible. I'll probably check back in a few days! 

I want to be pregnant so bad this month. I feel a little like I might really struggle if it doesn't happen, life has been crazy with selling our house and work changes, and so I'd just really like some good news :( :(


----------



## rickyandlucy

So I just had myself a little cry sesh.

Yet another pregnancy announcement on Facebook today. I don't even know this girl very well, we just went to college together and were just acquaintances really. Facebook has been so full of babies lately, and it has been killing me, and I guess this just put it over the top. The timing couldn't be much worse for me since today is the day I have truly given up hope for this cycle.

To top it off, she captioned it #notexpectedbutexpecting. Why do all these people get pregnant without trying, and we can't even when we do try???? :cry:


----------



## Mom15

Stark white so far! Spotting continues....will test again in the morning unless AF shows.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## babyplease22

Hey everyone, sorry I've been gone so long. I think I just needed some time away during the horrible time between CD1 and O. Congrats on all the BFPs! Also sorry to the ladies that are having chemicals I feel so terrible for you!

Sorry to pop up after so long with a question. I promised I wouldn't touch a CBDopk this month so just going with cheepies but I have never had a positive opk even when CB says that I am at peak. So looking at this opk progression and my chart (which is attached) do you guys think it's possible I O'd somewhere after CD10 which were the strongest opks I've ever had but still not positive. Is it possible I missed my surge and had a short O somewhere between 7pm CD10 and 2pm CD11 when I took the next opk?

First pic is CD10 when it was wet and the other is obviously all tests up until today. They just keep getting lighter and I know lines shouldn't really matter on opks but I'm driving myself insane!
 



Attached Files:







opk 1.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 6









opk 2.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Last2Start

My name says it all! Im 38 and I've decided that I ready to try. First month ttc....used an opk, got 2 lines on 2/5, BD before and on 2/5, BFN yesterday and today. AF is due tomorrow. My symptoms are driving me crazy, and I'm kicking myself for not starting this part of my life earlier. I am thrilled to have found you guys!!!!! Blessings to all!


----------



## Bloblo

:witch:
Im out - see some of you in the march thread! (But keeping fingers crossed that you wont be there due to bfp)


----------



## meg_bellamy

rickyandlucy said:


> So I just had myself a little cry sesh.
> 
> Yet another pregnancy announcement on Facebook today. I don't even know this girl very well, we just went to college together and were just acquaintances really. Facebook has been so full of babies lately, and it has been killing me, and I guess this just put it over the top. The timing couldn't be much worse for me since today is the day I have truly given up hope for this cycle.
> 
> To top it off, she captioned it #notexpectedbutexpecting. Why do all these people get pregnant without trying, and we can't even when we do try???? :cry:

I'm so sorry :hugs:
I have a group of women on fb whose babies are the same age as DS and recently about 4 of them got "accidentally pregnant". I go on big rants to DH like "well if they aren't using proper contraception how is it a surprise????". Drives me nuts. And here we are tracking exactly when we o and bd'ing like mad and nothing :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## meg_bellamy

So I am about 4dpo and having really bad cramps towards the evening both yesterday and today. I'm pretty sure I noticed this the last few cycles as well. I'm pretty sick of it as it's quite painful and I need pain relief. Starting to think there is something wrong with me :(


----------



## JoJazie

Hi all! So I haven't been on here for a few weeks and loved coming back to all the positives!! Yay congrats! I had heaps of stress right at O so my cycle is weird this month. So I'm guessing I'm out. But we'll c. Keep those chins up ladies!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Temp is officially below the cover line this morning. Just waiting for the witch. :cry:


----------



## Mom15

Another Bfn...spotting continues, but more red with little clots...temp I adjusted, it was 97.29 at 3am and 98.03 at 6.30. Really I'm leaning more towards the 3am temp as that had been close to 98 every night so definitely dropped. Today we are going on vacation so yay for AF showing up today/tomorrow. Also had this very annoying dream that my diva cup leaked, then when I went to dump it I dumped it in front of the toilet accidentally and had to wipe it up and third and weirdest part I was dumping it again this time in the sink while my nieces were washing their hands. Wtf! I think it's me being annoyed that I am going to have to deal with a heavy period while traveling and the underlying fear that I won't be near a bathroom. Sorry for the grossness this morning. Good luck to all the other testers. Should AF stay away by some miracle I will be sure to update!


----------



## abennion

Tested early. 10DPO FMU. First one is before the test even finished filling. Second is within the 3 minute mark.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2014.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 42









IMG_2015.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 49


----------



## London Kiwi

That looks like a pretty little line to me Abennion! Woo!


----------



## London Kiwi

Ha yes Belle we are as unexplained as each other! Atleast there are two of us :) 
I thought about IUI a couple of months ago but decided to wait to see what the results from the Lap and the hysteroscopy come back to say - if anything and will go from there. Had my bloods done this morning, all looks good so the op will go ahead on Monday as planned. then R&R in Thailand to recover! 
I dont really know whats next for us.... maybe its IVF, lets see what Monday holds!
In the meantime, im heading out with the girls tonight for drinks. May as well! 



BelleNuit said:


> London, sounds like you're unexplained like I am, and we started trying at pretty much the same time too. Well I hope they won't find anything on the lap! Have you guys done IUI yet? We probably won't do IVF for another year since the chance of spontaneous pregnancy is just as likely as success with treatment. Stupid unexplained lol.


----------



## jessthemess

10% I have a super squinter, that I tried and failed to take a picture of but it's more like invisible in pics, and 90% I want this so much that I have super bad case of line eye. 

It's only 8dpo so I'll be POAS all weekend.


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Well I know I'm not out until the witch shows but af is due in 5 days and stark white bfn. 
So I caved and got a coffee on my way to work lol


----------



## Bloblo

abennion said:


> Tested early. 10DPO FMU. First one is before the test even finished filling. Second is within the 3 minute mark.

Yaayy!! Looks good :happydance:


----------



## abennion

Thanks! I'll update with a FRER tomorrow!


----------



## QueenCheshire

Well, I'm out for this month. AF arrived right on time. Gonna have mysef a really good cry for the millionth time :cry: and move on to the March thread.

A sincere and loving congrats to all of the bfps this month! I know how much we all want to have a bundle of joy. I'll see everyone else on the next thread:hugs:t


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Cppeace, I'll be testing right at the end of the month, either the 27 or the 28th, so whichever day you'd like to put me on. :)


----------



## invlntrysheep

Hey guys, mind if I sneak in here? I am 12dpo and got my first faint positive last night. I was going to test again this morning, but I made a million trips to the bathroom because my bladder has suddenly become the size of a peanut when I sleep. Anyway, this was today after work. Still faint, and still really early (anything can happen early in, and I've accepted whatever comes at me), but at least I know it's possible. Congratulations to everyone's + tests, and I hope that everyone who didn't get one this time around doesn't have long to wait. I'm just praying this sticks, I've waited so long for this, and I'm not getting any younger.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20170217_16_29_26_Pro (2).jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## romans8

still not on the dates list on page 1 ?? :( ( am testing on 20th will be 11dpo ) feel like im symptom spotting out of wishful thinking. feel like i have a cold too :( (plus hubby is away for 2 weeks so feeling sorry for myself)


----------



## BelleNuit

I hope you had a great girls night out London! Good luck with the lap and hysteroscopy next week! I know you're going to have a fantastic time in Thailand :) I went a few years ago and absolutely loved it!! I would so love to go back! As for ttc, I dont really know whats next for us either! lol. We'll just focus on getting through the femara cycles for now


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry I must have missed you Romans. I added you. Sorry I haven't been on much gals.


----------



## Cppeace

FX for Jess and abennion. Can't wait to see your bfps! Hope you both get nice sticky BEans! Welcome inv! And Congrats!


----------



## MissYogi

Speaking of updates for page 1, I also got my bfp! Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Awesome line Invintrysheep!

Fingers crossed abennion! Can't wait to see a frer!

Sorry Queencheshire :(

Awe, hugs Rickyandlucy. Other's pregnancy announcements can be very touchy when you've been trying so long :( Big big hugs <3

Congrats MissYogi!

Romans8, I'm symptom spotting too and have a runny/congested nose. You know, like where you can't even keep the snot from running because the nose is stuffy? I'm only 4 dpo though, so maybe it's nothing :p


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats Yogi!


----------



## romans8

urgh ive woken up feeling even worse cold wise ( and a bit sicky) sooo tempted to test but am gonna hold out til monday ... or at least try to.

congrats miss yogi


----------



## smurphy90

Hi ladies! I'm 13 dpo now and I have no idea what's going on. BFNs since dpo 10 and no signs of AF. Not sure what's happening. My temps have looked great, but with such an insanely long cycle, and having only been temping for a month, I'm reluctant to believe that I O'd, at this point. :(


----------



## Mom15

Sooo I'm 11/12 dpo and there is something on my test this morning. But it's dry now. So we are on vacation now and I woke up at 4am Oregon time (6 am where I'm from) and had to pee so badley I took it then but not expecting anything I just glanced at it and put it away. Now there is what looks like an evap, but non of my other IC show anything. What sucks temping wise is I don't trust that temp at all with the different sleeping conditions. I went to be at midnight woke up at 3: 97.04, woke up at 4.10: 97.76 which is what I marked. I wasn't able to go back after I woke up at 4. I had to pee again by 6.30 without drinking anymore. So if I were home without the time difference I would take those as super symptoms, but just can't tell with not being home. Here is a pic of my test:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## rickyandlucy

I'm out. The witch got me last night. :cry:


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry Lucy, I'm right there with you :hugs:


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I see it mom15! Looks like it has a little bit of color when I zoom in on my phone. Does it have color irl? Good luck and fx it gets darker!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm so sorry Ricky and belle. Fx for March.


----------



## drjo718

Mom15, if that's a wondfo, I would trust that line!


----------



## abennion

Looks like the test I took yesterday lied. FRER and CBD AND multiple ICs show nothing now.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Ricky and Belle..

Aben- maybe just had more concentrated urine yesterday? Hopefully yo useen something soon.


----------



## Cppeace

I definitely see it Mom15!


----------



## abennion

I had a longer hold this morning CP, slept in until noon. I think it was honestly a flukey test. Went to look at it this morning and the line from yesterday disappeared.


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Oh can you put me as testing on the 24th.. af due 27th.. &#128076;&#127996;


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry abennion :hugs:


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm so sorry aben. You're not out till the witch showes try not to give up hope yet. 

Afm : (TMI so sorry) I've been having tons of white like ewcm but white. Is that normal? I've never had that happen before. I'm 3dpo today


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

How "heavy" can implantation bleeding be? I'm 5 dpo and just had a lot of blood on the tissue after going to the washroom. I don't feel crampy at all and it was kinda mucuousy and like a dull red colour, not like bright red blood...


----------



## lemonad3

Could I please be added to 25 Feb?

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## Cppeace

Hop, usually it isn't very heavy, but 5dpo is really too early for typical implantation. Hope it's a good sign for you. 

Will add you lemon:) good luck!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Wnt2beAMom said:


> How "heavy" can implantation bleeding be? I'm 5 dpo and just had a lot of blood on the tissue after going to the washroom. I don't feel crampy at all and it was kinda mucuousy and like a dull red colour, not like bright red blood...

It is different with each person mine with mine first was quite alot like I thought my period was coming quite a lot covered the whole toilet paper when I wiped lasted about 12hrs then dissapeared. With my other 2 it was a tint bit of pink spotting once or twice when I wiped gl hun fx for you


----------



## meg_bellamy

Mom15 said:


> Sooo I'm 11/12 dpo and there is something on my test this morning. But it's dry now. So we are on vacation now and I woke up at 4am Oregon time (6 am where I'm from) and had to pee so badley I took it then but not expecting anything I just glanced at it and put it away. Now there is what looks like an evap, but non of my other IC show anything. What sucks temping wise is I don't trust that temp at all with the different sleeping conditions. I went to be at midnight woke up at 3: 97.04, woke up at 4.10: 97.76 which is what I marked. I wasn't able to go back after I woke up at 4. I had to pee again by 6.30 without drinking anymore. So if I were home without the time difference I would take those as super symptoms, but just can't tell with not being home. Here is a pic of my test:

When I tilt my screen I def see that and it looks pink!! FX!!



Wnt2beAMom said:


> How "heavy" can implantation bleeding be? I'm 5 dpo and just had a lot of blood on the tissue after going to the washroom. I don't feel crampy at all and it was kinda mucuousy and like a dull red colour, not like bright red blood...

Mine was a bit of brown in my knickers, but I have read of IB looking just like a period really. FX for you!!

Abennion your test really looked so positive :( Hopefully it's just early days and will take a few more days to become clear what is going on :hugs:

Rickyandlucy and Belle I'm so sorry and GL for next month :hugs:

AFM I am 6dpo and woke up with lower back pain, like concentrated on the left side. No pain when weeing or anything so not a urine infection.


----------



## Mom15

Hopf, drjo, Cp & Meg thank you for not making me feel I'm crazy! I do think I might be out though. Super light flow now and a bit crampy this afternoon. Cervix has felt open for days. Maybe I implanted really late (too late). If I don't bleed over night I'll probably do another test. To make things harder, the friends we are visiting told us yesterday they are expecting. I am so happy for her as she took a while with her first. We both started trying about the same time although her DD is 5 months younger and they'll have the age gap I had envisioned. She is giving me all her supplements though so that's nice. She took progesterone and I'm wondering if that could have made a difference for me. If I get a line tomorrow I'll update, if bleeding continues I'll mark AF on chart and probably won't post, but either way for those who want to know you can see either by my chart or a posted pic. Thank you for all the support ladies :)


----------



## sheeps24

I'm just popping in with a quick update! I got my bfp on Thursday x


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Congrats Sheep's!

Fx'd for you Mom15!

Sorry abnen

Thanks for the responses ladies! Bleeding has pretty much ceased now. But I've come down with the stomach flu now! I'm feeling on the mend but temperature is over 100F


----------



## drjo718

Congrats sheeps!


----------



## Mom15

Not much time. Just wanted to through this pic out. Little bleeding overnight. Not sure what's going on??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Congrats sheep! 

I see that line mom15! Fx it gets darker for you!!


----------



## Cppeace

congrats sheeps!


----------



## sheeps24

Thanks ladies


----------



## drjo718

I see it there too, mom15!


----------



## jessthemess

jessthemess said:


> 10% I have a super squinter, that I tried and failed to take a picture of but it's more like invisible in pics, and 90% I want this so much that I have super bad case of line eye.
> 
> It's only 8dpo so I'll be POAS all weekend.

Yesterday's tests on 9dpo were still shadowy and I wasn't sure if I really could see anything, but today's test for 10dpo I can actually more easily see a really squinty line. My husband is the cautious sort and would not say he saw something just to please me and usually doesn't love my POAS test staring ways haha, and so I was surprised when he could see it too.

Here's an inverted photo and one with arrows where I see the line in person, in case anyone else can see it. It does have color but it's so so light it could be an indent or an evap. And after my chemical over Christmas I'm scared to even hope a bit. 

But I'll test again tomorrow, and maybe tonight...

https://i67.tinypic.com/m807kw.jpg

https://i66.tinypic.com/igygxx.jpg


----------



## littlefishygg

I have no idea whats going on with my cycle this month. I'm supposed to be getting '21day testing' for secondary infertility this month so 7 days after I eventually ovulation. But between having a horrible cold and my toddler deciding to stop sleeping through the night I have hardly managed to take any reliable temps this month. But the norm for me is a coverline of around 36.0 so since around the 13th of Feb my temps have been above my normal coverline. I started my opks around the 10th (CD15 as the earliest I have ever ovulated is CD17) but they have been consistently at a mid level line, I haven't had a positive test and I test twice a day, early afternoon and then evening. A week later I am still getting these almost positive opks which still haven't reached positive. But my temps, CM and cervix indicate I am post ovulation. 
What do you all reckon? Do you think I have ovulated? And when would you guess? I have been temping for 10 months but I have never had a cycle this bad for taking temps so I feel lost, I normally know exactly whats going on


----------



## London Kiwi

I can see it! congrats


----------



## littlefishygg

jessthemess said:


> jessthemess said:
> 
> 
> 10% I have a super squinter, that I tried and failed to take a picture of but it's more like invisible in pics, and 90% I want this so much that I have super bad case of line eye.
> 
> It's only 8dpo so I'll be POAS all weekend.
> 
> Yesterday's tests on 9dpo were still shadowy and I wasn't sure if I really could see anything, but today's test for 10dpo I can actually more easily see a really squinty line. My husband is the cautious sort and would not say he saw something just to please me and usually doesn't love my POAS test staring ways haha, and so I was surprised when he could see it too.
> 
> Here's an inverted photo and one with arrows where I see the line in person, in case anyone else can see it. It does have color but it's so so light it could be an indent or an evap. And after my chemical over Christmas I'm scared to even hope a bit.
> 
> But I'll test again tomorrow, and maybe tonight...
> 
> https://i67.tinypic.com/m807kw.jpg
> 
> https://i66.tinypic.com/igygxx.jpgClick to expand...




Mom15 said:


> Not much time. Just wanted to through this pic out. Little bleeding overnight. Not sure what's going on??


I see both those lines! Congrats to both!


----------



## jessthemess

I took two more tests after a 4 hr hold (BECAUSE IM CRAZY OKAY!) and I used two different Wondfo batches. Both have lines about the same darkness as the test I posted earlier! But clearly there! They also both got darker after the time limit but I figure they are less likely to be evaps when I've got faint BFPs on three sticks from two batches and two different times!

Now I just wait and hope they get darker! My chemical got darker then these to a point. But then they stopped and eventually I lost it. :(

I want it to so bad this cycle. I was pregnant with my best friend last time and we delivered our daughters within 5 days of each other. And she's pregnant again now!! I'll be due almost a whole month after her. But stilllll. I am so hopeful even though I don't want to get let down.


Sorry for the random vent ladies when I haven't been very active in this thread. :(


----------



## meg_bellamy

FX Jess! I really hope you get your sticky rainbow baby xx


----------



## Cppeace

Jess I sure hope this will be a nice sticky bean. Do you want me to mark you as positive or wait?


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I see it Jess!! Fx'd it's sticky!! :)


----------



## jessthemess

Cppeace said:


> Jess I sure hope this will be a nice sticky bean. Do you want me to mark you as positive or wait?

I think let's wait just in case they are evaps. I'll try again tomorrow fmu.


----------



## glovities

Just curious if anyone here has had an hcg level of 8? Thats what mine was this morning and Idk if i ahoukd consider myself pregnant or not.


----------



## Cppeace

above 5 is probable pregnant. above 10 is definite pregnant by hcg.


----------



## jessthemess

glovities said:


> Just curious if anyone here has had an hcg level of 8? Thats what mine was this morning and Idk if i ahoukd consider myself pregnant or not.

Mine was a 9 on 9dpo in my cycle that ended in chemical. Which doesn't mean anything in regards to your situation, just that I've personally had a number around 8. 

The level itself doesn't matter, what matters is how fast and much it rises. Since you start low and move up then it makes sense you would be at a level of 8 somewhere along the way. Do you have another blood test scheduled? It's good to follow up in 2-4 days to see how it's rising.

What dpo are you? For me, my level stayed low, it never got above 28 even on 16 dpo, and with a level of 9 on 9dpo, it should have risen more and faster, and that explains my chemical.


----------



## babyplease22

Congrats Jess! I'm excitedly awaiting your test tomorrow! 

Does anyone more experienced with charting want to take a look at mine and tell me if they think FF is on the money with when I O'd? Personally I've got a feeling it was one of the 2 days before.


----------



## drjo718

I see your line, jess!

Glovities- how long ago was your ectopic and was your hcg tested down to less than 5 afterwards? It's possible it's still a little elevated from that. At our lab, less than 5 is not pregnant, 6-25 is a gray area, and over 25 is pregnant.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

babyplease22 said:


> Congrats Jess! I'm excitedly awaiting your test tomorrow!
> 
> Does anyone more experienced with charting want to take a look at mine and tell me if they think FF is on the money with when I O'd? Personally I've got a feeling it was one of the 2 days before.


I can't really tell looking at your chart...Do you consistently take your temp at the same time each morning? Before moving out of bed? Why do you have so many open circles? 
I found my chart was not accurate if I wasn't consistent


----------



## Bloblo

babyplease22 said:


> Does anyone more experienced with charting want to take a look at mine and tell me if they think FF is on the money with when I O'd? Personally I've got a feeling it was one of the 2 days before.

It might be one day earlier, but difficult to be sure with so many open circles. If at all possible, it would be very helpful for you to also check cm so that ff have enough info to give you solid lines.


----------



## babyplease22

Wnt2beAMom said:


> babyplease22 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Jess! I'm excitedly awaiting your test tomorrow!
> 
> Does anyone more experienced with charting want to take a look at mine and tell me if they think FF is on the money with when I O'd? Personally I've got a feeling it was one of the 2 days before.
> 
> 
> I can't really tell looking at your chart...Do you consistently take your temp at the same time each morning? Before moving out of bed? Why do you have so many open circles?
> I found my chart was not accurate if I wasn't consistentClick to expand...

I have been taking my temp every morning before getting out of bed but I get up at all different times throughout the week so that would be why there's so many open circles. At first I didn't realize it had to be the same time every day because my first chart was great. But I've decided if it doesn't happen this month I'll have to set a really early alarm specifically to take my temp so that it's consistent no matter what time work starts that day. Thanks for your answer. :)


----------



## babyplease22

Bloblo said:


> babyplease22 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone more experienced with charting want to take a look at mine and tell me if they think FF is on the money with when I O'd? Personally I've got a feeling it was one of the 2 days before.
> 
> It might be one day earlier, but difficult to be sure with so many open circles. If at all possible, it would be very helpful for you to also check cm so that ff have enough info to give you solid lines.Click to expand...

Thank you for your answer. I've been considering checking CP and CM but for some reason the thought makes me uncomfortable so I've been putting off reading how to do it. I think it might stress me more than necassary. I've been doing IC OPKs since the beginning but I'm yet to see a positive one so I really have no idea what's going on at this point.


----------



## Bloblo

babyplease22 said:


> Bloblo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyplease22 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone more experienced with charting want to take a look at mine and tell me if they think FF is on the money with when I O'd? Personally I've got a feeling it was one of the 2 days before.
> 
> It might be one day earlier, but difficult to be sure with so many open circles. If at all possible, it would be very helpful for you to also check cm so that ff have enough info to give you solid lines.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your answer. I've been considering checking CP and CM but for some reason the thought makes me uncomfortable so I've been putting off reading how to do it. I think it might stress me more than necassary. I've been doing IC OPKs since the beginning but I'm yet to see a positive one so I really have no idea what's going on at this point.Click to expand...

Ive also only had negative opk's with ic. Gonna try more expensive ones this cycle just to see. If you feel uncomfortable checking cervix, then i suggest to first try to get your temps more reliable, then checking cm might not be necessary. 
The early alarm that you suggested really is a good idea - it works for me. I normally get up between 7am and 8am in the week and around 10 on the weekends. So i have an alarm at 6am for temping. It was slightly disruptive the first week, but now i just go back to sleep after temping without issues.


----------



## glovities

Drjo- i was treated dor the ectopic on jan 20. They followed my hcg all the way back to zero.


----------



## smurphy90

babyplease22 - I'd say you don't have to check CM and CP if you can get your temps at a more reliable time. For me, temping has been the only way to pinpoint ovulation. My CM and CP are almost always fertile except for the week that AF is here, so it doesn't help me at all. If temping doesn't give better answers when you've done it reliably, though, you should ltry CM and CP. It's really not weird after you've done it a few times. I think most women probably are offput by the idea initially, but getting comfortable with your body and the various changes during your cycle can be really valuable when TTC.


----------



## jessthemess

FMU test is a tiny bit darker and came up right away! DH could see it right away too.

I usually get better tests with SMU so I'll probably test once more today. 


Babyplease22 I also wake up anytime in a two hour window every day (13 month old dd) so every third circle on my chart is open but I still see an overall pattern. But it does tend to be accurate. Is there a reason why you think FF is wrong about your ovulation date?


----------



## jmack54

Hi everyone! I was on last month and am now in the TWW again! I am 8 DPO today, trying to just chill and wait but it is so hard! I will be testing on the 25th if AF hasn't shown up yet (and if I can hold out that long!)

Jess- how exciting!! Congratulations!! I hope that line keeps getting darker!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mom15

Today's test is on the bottom. I am definitely bleeding not spotting. No clue what's happening?? Maybe chemical, but I can almost see a progression on the tests. Line came up within time limit. Cervix seems too high and soft for having my period. I have a fibroid and a bicornuate uterus. I know it's not unheard of to have a period and still be pregnant. I just can't see this turning into a healthy pregnancy. Hopefully not ectopic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jessthemess

A faint BFP on a curved FRER at 11dpo SMU. It's pink and came up right away!

https://i64.tinypic.com/r75do6.png

https://i66.tinypic.com/1q4cn8.jpg

Freaking Christmas Chemical pregnancy made me so insecure! I have never had one before Christmas but I'm like terrified it will happen again. But I want to just feel a little excited anyway!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Congratulations Jess! Lovely lines! 

Mom15 it does look like a progression on those tests! Do they have color irl? Is there any way you could call your Dr and request blood tests?


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Congrats jess I hope this one is a super sticky bean for you hun!


----------



## Cppeace

Let me know When you are ready for me to mark your BFP!


----------



## Mom15

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Congratulations Jess! Lovely lines!
> 
> Mom15 it does look like a progression on those tests! Do they have color irl? Is there any way you could call your Dr and request blood tests?

They do seem to have color! But the strips are so small it's hard to say for sure. My friend who we are visiting gave me her leftover tests. I think walgreens brand. I'll do another cheapie tomorrow and if a line I'll do a Walgreens one.


----------



## drjo718

Congrats jess! Bfp!!

Mom15- I see all your lines. Definitely try a better test. Your fibroid could be causing some bleeding.


----------



## Mom15

Oh and Hopf, I'm on vacation till 2/26 so I think I'll just wait it out. It is the worst timing!


----------



## glovities

Congrats Jess! Hopefully yours and mine stick. I also had a December chemical but then a Jan ectopic. Im having no problems getting pregnant its just staying that way that is tough.


----------



## Mom15

Thanks drjo! I read terrible reviews about the Walgreens one and false positives. I guess I'll see how it goes :) I'll be updating when I get a chance


----------



## abennion

Well, the witch is here. I'm officially out.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Hoping someone can possibly shed some light for me. So I had spotting tuesday the 14th which is what I thought was 11dpo but ff put as 9dpo then wed I had light flow/heavy spotting the same thursday then friday for about 6hrs really heavy bleeding then it completely stopped until saturday mid afternoon which was then spotting I had spotting until last night but was really dark brown. No bleeding or brown cm at all today but really bad cramps. This is definitely not a normal period do you think it is a bit to weird for ib? With all 3 of my pregnancies I have had ib then the day I got my bfp started spotting and light bled spotted all the way until 17 weeks with first 24 weeks with second and until I gave birth with my third. This just seems really odd and my temp is still up it did go down the first day I had my light bleeding but it went back up. I am going to test again just in case but in the mean time thought I would ask your opinion.


----------



## jessthemess

glovities said:


> Congrats Jess! Hopefully yours and mine stick. I also had a December chemical but then a Jan ectopic. Im having no problems getting pregnant its just staying that way that is tough.

Aw I'm sorry :(

The losses make it harder to enjoy seeing that BFP because of all of the worry :(


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Well the witch showed up 2 days early :( 
On to March and good luck to those left and sorry for all the other af's and cp's


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm sorry you're out Aben and pooh good luck for the next cycle. 

Mom15 Have fun on your vacation! You have more willpower than I do lol I'd be testing like crazy just to have a definite answer but I understand why you would wait for and see what's happening. I hope there's an even darker line on your next test! Where are you vacationing at? (just being nosey feel free to tell me none of my business lol) 

Kirstie I've only had ib with two of my six pregnancies and it was a heavy bleed just one time when I went to the bathroom and wiped. Scared me both times Bc both times it was a few weeks after I found out I was pregnant with both of those pregnancies like around the 6-9 week mark so I understand your frustration. I would say test anyway especially if you have had bleeding in your past pregnancies and this one is weird to you. Good luck hun and fx it's your bfp! 

Glo congratulations! And fx for a sticky bean for you! Happy and healthy 8ish months to you!


----------



## smurphy90

Congratulations Jess! I'm praying for your little bean to stick! 

AFM - I'm officially out. AF showed up today.


----------



## Mom15

Hopfl- we are in Portland and Bend Oregon. It's beautiful here!! No Snow in Bend. I was supposed to go skiing at Bachelor Mt. Today, but not up to it with the bleeding. Hoping to go tomorrow. 

Ok here we go again...different test still a line. I didn't bring my phone to the bathroom at 3.30 when I took it. When it was wet the line was broader not so skinny. I would have held my pee longer, but by 3.30 I was leaking blood and again by 7. If this baby sticks it is going to be a miracle!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mom15

Oh meant to ask....of course I'm out of tests now. Any suggestion what I should buy? I'm nervous to buy a digital, I can't imagine it to show "pregnant" with the light lines I'm getting and the bleeding. I also don't want to spend a ton of money. I will probably have to go to walgreens or cvs. Not sure there is a Walmart here.


----------



## smurphy90

If there's a Dollar Tree near you, their tests are cheap, though I can't remember if they were single packs, 2 packs, or 3 packs for $1. I've heard that a lot of women found them to be pretty darn good, though.


----------



## jessthemess

Mom15 said:


> Oh meant to ask....of course I'm out of tests now. Any suggestion what I should buy? I'm nervous to buy a digital, I can't imagine it to show "pregnant" with the light lines I'm getting and the bleeding. I also don't want to spend a ton of money. I will probably have to go to walgreens or cvs. Not sure there is a Walmart here.

There aren't any Walmarts in Portland proper. But in the outer areas there are and there is one in Bend. I live in Salem! :)


----------



## jessthemess

Sorry for those that are getting AF :( :(


----------



## jessthemess

AFM my tests are actually darker today! I'm feeling more confident! I'm heading in for a quantitative blood test and also getting my progesterone checked! 

Here are my 12dpo Wondfo and FRER tests with SMU

https://i65.tinypic.com/2vblf88.jpg


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Yay! Mom15 I think your pregnant! :)

I'm 8dpo. Slight brown spotting still and feeling a bit nauseous today...Maybe just didn't eat enough breakfast


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Jess they are great lines I think you can officially get excited!!! Congrats hun


----------



## jessthemess

Kirstiedenman said:


> Jess they are great lines I think you can officially get excited!!! Congrats hun

Thank you! They are a little bit darker than my 13dpo tests wh my chemical so fingers crossed! I am definitely feeling excited more and more.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Congrats Jess :)


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

I took a test today at 8dpo and not first wee of the day.. obvs negative but cant blame me fot trying! Has anyone had a positive that esrly before?


----------



## jessthemess

xxxemmaxxx said:


> I took a test today at 8dpo and not first wee of the day.. obvs negative but cant blame me fot trying! Has anyone had a positive that esrly before?

I had a positive at 8dpo with my chemical. :(


----------



## Mom15

Thank you for the tip smurphy, I went and bought some. I'll post a pic in the morning unless it's bfn. 

Jess- big congrats I'm glad your lines are progressing. And you are lucky, Oregon is beautiful!

Wnt2b - thanks I want to believe in a positive outcome. I use a diva cup and today is my heaviest day and I am literally filling it about 3/4 about every 2h.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Yay for darker lines Jess and mom15!! Congratulations to both of you again 

Mom15 I was going to suggest the Dollar Tree too lol that's all I have been using these 4 months I have been trying. If I get a bfp I'll go and buy a frer and digi (if I can find one) and use those to confirm. Also I'm sorry about the bleeding. I'm really hoping it's not anything bad. I'm excited to see how much darker your test will be in the morning! Good luck and fx! 

I'm sorry about the af's. Fx for next cycle.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh! And skiing sounds like a lot of fun! I personally wouldn't be able to handle it Bc I absolutely hate the cold! But from what I've seen on TV it looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Mom15 I'm so sorry about the bleeding, FX for a sticky bean xx
Jess beautiful lines hun, I think this is your rainbow :)

I am 9dpo but AF due today or tomorrow (short LP). I have some stretchy clear cm which I believe is a sign AF is about to show :(

OH and I got the results from my P21 test and I def ovulated so I am very happy about that :)

PS My mum is from Oregon, she moved to Australia in the 80's :) I would love to visit some day. Actually invited to a wedding there later this year but really can't afford to go.


----------



## agirlfromind

Hello everyone!!!!

Iam in my tww and today is 9dpo for me. I noticed a brown line running from my 

belly button toward the pelvis. It was not there before, found it strange. Thatsy 

asking you guys to shed some light on it pls...


----------



## Cppeace

I have heard that line can be a sign of pregnancy but I was always told it came later in pregnancy. GL Do you want me to add you for testing?


----------



## Cppeace

Guess what Gals, currently at 23% for our February stats! We still have a week to go! We kicked that 20% stat's butt, big time!


----------



## agirlfromind

ya...you can add me..thankyou :)


----------



## jessthemess

:( well not encouraging news. Blood test this morning at 12dpo was 19. My Dr asked me to come in tomorrow to take a urine test... And if it's positive then the following day I'll take another blood test to see if my levels are doubling.

So I'm thinking this might be another chemical. So bummed. My tests are totally getting darker too. :( :( So sad!


----------



## Hollie_ing

I will be testing soon. AF due the 26th.. Have you guys checked cervix position or mucous readings. The information I find contradicts itself. I have photos if we want to compare. Could be a neat experiment to see what we all have and who ends up expecting...the wait is killer! All I know is I can't find a way to add photos. But I have a lot of creamy mucous when I checked cervix position, although soft, I could barley reach it sitting on the toilet. I can't check other symptoms as I am sick. My boobs are sore which is normal for AF to be coming but my nipples are very sensitive to touch. I think I had the big O on the 13 around 5ish and was getting busy around 9 the 14. I had a very high sex drive all week that week, I also felt like I may have O on the 14. So not sure of the O after all. But all the symptoms lined up. I am going nuts waiting. I will post pics if someone can tell me how of the mucous of needed. Thx


----------



## Cppeace

Jess, 12dpo is where you are right? If so 19 miu hcg is not low. Try to not stress. Some women don't even get to 10 miu hcg by 14 dpo.


----------



## Cppeace

Hollie_ing said:


> I will be testing soon. AF due the 26th.. Have you guys checked cervix position or mucous readings. The information I find contradicts itself. I have photos if we want to compare. Could be a neat experiment to see what we all have and who ends up expecting...the wait is killer! All I know is I can't find a way to add photos. But I have a lot of creamy mucous when I checked cervix position, although soft, I could barley reach it sitting on the toilet. I can't check other symptoms as I am sick. My boobs are sore which is normal for AF to be coming but my nipples are very sensitive to touch. I think I had the big O on the 13 around 5ish and was getting busy around 9 the 14. I had a very high sex drive all week that week, I also felt like I may have O on the 14. So not sure of the O after all. But all the symptoms lined up. I am going nuts waiting. I will post pics if someone can tell me how of the mucous of needed. Thx


CP and CM is very individual from woman to woman and cp is really one of the worst indicators for pregnancy in my opinion. For some women they get a high cp late in the 2ww and they think for sure that means a bfp is coming and the next day AF comes. Cm can vary woman to woman and even month to month depending on your fluid intake and just hormonal balance.


----------



## jessthemess

Cppeace said:


> Hollie_ing said:
> 
> 
> I will be testing soon. AF due the 26th.. Have you guys checked cervix position or mucous readings. The information I find contradicts itself. I have photos if we want to compare. Could be a neat experiment to see what we all have and who ends up expecting...the wait is killer! All I know is I can't find a way to add photos. But I have a lot of creamy mucous when I checked cervix position, although soft, I could barley reach it sitting on the toilet. I can't check other symptoms as I am sick. My boobs are sore which is normal for AF to be coming but my nipples are very sensitive to touch. I think I had the big O on the 13 around 5ish and was getting busy around 9 the 14. I had a very high sex drive all week that week, I also felt like I may have O on the 14. So not sure of the O after all. But all the symptoms lined up. I am going nuts waiting. I will post pics if someone can tell me how of the mucous of needed. Thx
> 
> 
> CP and CM is very individual from woman to woman and cp is really one of the worst indicators for pregnancy in my opinion. For some women they get a high cp late in the 2ww and they think for sure that means a bfp is coming and the next day AF comes. Cm can vary woman to woman and even month to month depending on your fluid intake and just hormonal balance.Click to expand...

I'll second Cppeace. Most ovulation and pregnancy indicators are best looked at individually and over the course of several cycles. How long have you been TTCing Hollie?


----------



## jessthemess

Cppeace said:


> Jess, 12dpo is where you are right? If so 19 miu hcg is not low. Try to not stress. Some women don't even get to 10 miu hcg by 14 dpo.

I hope so! What I'm most not looking forward to is there are lots of stories on the great wide interwebs of people getting BFPs on FRERs and BFNs at the Dr's because medical office tests aren't typically very sensitive. I just don't want to hear anything negative even though that's super unrealistic lol


----------



## Hollie_ing

I have been watching myself closely due To menstrual issues and following everything. I have not been actively ttc but would love to have #3 as my youngest is 9yo. I just thought we would give it a good go. I am just one of these that can't stand the wait game and not knowing. I did notice tonight that I can't stand my arms brushing against my boobs and that has never really been a problem with AF, they just get tender. But I would think it is to early to tell by that so soon, wouldn't you?


----------



## meg_bellamy

Jess I don't think 19 is low for 12dpo, also your tests are getting darker, so that's a great sign!


----------



## Hollie_ing

How do you do the tracker bars on the bottom?


----------



## MommyPrice

Crossing my fingers for all of you still, and wishing those who are out more baby dust for March :)

I have no clue as to what is going on with my cycle. I normally would have started bleeding by now, and should have started spotting 2-3 days ago. I haven't had any signs of my period coming at all. I'd rather my period come and we can start trying again, or get my BFP - I hate this limbo! Is it possible to have an implantation dip as late as 12dpo? 

I have been using dollar tree tests, but will be using FRER tomorrow morning. Still holding out that maybe I had late implantation, thus not triggering a pregnancy test yet. Be honest with me ladies - am I being foolish, and should be prepared for AF to show up, or is it actually feasibly possible that there is still any amount of hope left? Ugh - the suspense is killing me! Lol

[IMG]https://i64.tinypic.com/2ynkuhx.png[/IMG]


----------



## jessthemess

MommyPrice said:


> Crossing my fingers for all of you still, and wishing those who are out more baby dust for March :)
> 
> I have no clue as to what is going on with my cycle. I normally would have started bleeding by now, and should have started spotting 2-3 days ago. I haven't had any signs of my period coming at all. I'd rather my period come and we can start trying again, or get my BFP - I hate this limbo! Is it possible to have an implantation dip as late as 12dpo?
> 
> I have been using dollar tree tests, but will be using FRER tomorrow morning. Still holding out that maybe I had late implantation, thus not triggering a pregnancy test yet. Be honest with me ladies - am I being foolish, and should be prepared for AF to show up, or is it actually feasibly possible that there is still any amount of hope left? Ugh - the suspense is killing me! Lol
> 
> [IMG]https://i64.tinypic.com/2ynkuhx.png[/IMG]

Do you think it's possible you could have ovulated late on Sunday the 12th? What happens when you include those temps on the 2nd and 4th?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Jess I agree with mommyprice your tests are still getting darker so that has to be a good sign. Fx for a sticky bean for you!

Hollie I've never added a photo yet but I've seen others explain it. I think you have to use another app like photo bucket and put the URL of the pictures in the comment section but I'm not positive. I have been checking cm and cp for over a year now and my cp is always high and soft and closed until about 2 days before af then starts to firm up and drop medium height. 

Cp I'm happy to see you're back to your knowledgeable self &#128522; 

Mommyprice I don't know anything about temps but I hope you aren't in limbo too long and that dip was a later implantation and you get your bfp soon!


Afm : I'm 6dpo today and have a lot of cramping since last night and when I checked cp today it was medium and soft and closed with white creamy cm (tmi I'm sorry) but I noticed when I checked it was really hot in there which I've never experienced before so I thought it was weird. I've been super tired and freezing all day but I was comfortable when I checked cp and washed my hands with warm water and soap right before I checked so my hands were not cold at all. IDK what this means but I'm hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I'm trying to keep myself busy and not so bummed ... I research oodles and my big brain holds a lot of info.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

It's good to stay busy sometimes. I just edited my previous post. Maybe you could she'd some light with all that knowledge you have lol


----------



## glovities

Update for me: I have been doing hpts every day since sunday (when i had a hcg count of 8) and my line was very dark today so thats looking good. We dont really know where i am in my cycle since i had the ectopic in jan. Im going for another blood draw tomorrow. If this is a ciable pregnancy i wonder what the number will be tomorrow. Hmm. Good kuck to everyone else! 
Jess- you and i have been in similar situations for the last few months, good luck to you.


----------



## Mom15

Pretty sure it is a chemical :(. No time to post more, but wanted to update you guys!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm so sorry mom15


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Actually after zooming in I can still see a very faint line. What miu are those tests? Does it say on the box? I'll google it real quick it could just be that it's not as sensitive as the other tests


----------



## Mom15

Hopfl - there is a faint line in real live, but it's sooo light. With DS I had a blazing positive by now on a frer. I think the dollar tree are 20 miu. I won't know for sure until I do another one in the morning.


----------



## jessthemess

glovities said:


> Update for me: I have been doing hpts every day since sunday (when i had a hcg count of 8) and my line was very dark today so thats looking good. We dont really know where i am in my cycle since i had the ectopic in jan. Im going for another blood draw tomorrow. If this is a ciable pregnancy i wonder what the number will be tomorrow. Hmm. Good kuck to everyone else!
> Jess- you and i have been in similar situations for the last few months, good luck to you.

Good luck to you too! I'm glad your line has gotten really dark!! Great news!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Mom15 I looked it up and it said 25 miu but I don't know how reliable it is Bc it was another poster posting a list of tests and not the actual website posting it


----------



## jessthemess

I just went to the Doctor's office to take their urine HPT, so we will see in a couple hours if that's positive or not.

Here is this mornings SMU FRER at 13dpo (bottom) with yesterday's 12dpo (top) inverted.
https://i63.tinypic.com/314cwhe.png

And then a comparison of 11/12/13dpo.
https://i64.tinypic.com/2s0efj7.jpg

I think today's FRER is darker but just slightly. My temp did not drop yet either which it usually does on 13dpo, even with my chemical.

So fingers crossed.


----------



## jessthemess

Mom15 said:


> Hopfl - there is a faint line in real live, but it's sooo light. With DS I had a blazing positive by now on a frer. I think the dollar tree are 20 miu. I won't know for sure until I do another one in the morning.

I see a line too! And every pregnancy is different! I say you're doing the smart thing by being realistic but don't give up hope yet! I'm sorry though for the lack of a clear answer :(


----------



## All Girls

I am 11/12DPO. Got early positives on all pregnancies (11 in total including miscarraiges excluding ectopic). I am getting clear BFNS on 25 strength tests. I tried a FRER at 8DPO which i should have kept. I am 100 percent sure I am out. My chart is all over the place. 

Congratulations to those with BFPs.


----------



## jessthemess

All Girls said:


> I am 11/12DPO. Got early positives on all pregnancies (11 in total including miscarraiges excluding ectopic). I am getting clear BFNS osprry n 25 strength tests. I tried a FRER at 8DPO which i should have kept. I am 100 percent sure I am out. My chart is all over the place.
> 
> Congratulations to those with BFPs.

Sorry All Girls :( good luck next month!


----------



## Cppeace

Jess that is significantly darker. :)


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry Mom15, hopefully you start seeing some darker lines soon.


----------



## Hollie_ing

Is this a negative photo with your phone? Does it make the lines show up better?


----------



## jessthemess

Hollie_ing said:


> Is this a negative photo with your phone? Does it make the lines show up better?

I do it with an app, haha it does help a bit when they are super light and now I'm in the habit of doing it even when you can easily see the line.


----------



## jessthemess

Cppeace said:


> Jess that is significantly darker. :)

All the excitement I had that was drained yesterday by the low HCG is coming back. I haven't heard from the Dr yet about their urine test but I expect it to be negative because it sounds like Dr's office tests are almost always less sensitive then what is available in the stores.


----------



## Cppeace

The dr office is usually 30 miu or higher for some strange reason. As you were at 19 it should be very close to 30 after 24 hours.


----------



## jessthemess

DR'S OFFICE CALLED! The test was positive, I'm officially pregnant! Woo! You can mark me as a BFP Cppeace :)

Thank you girls for looking at my many tests over the last few days!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

So happy for you Jess! :)

AFM I tested this morning at 9dpo but I'd say it's negative. I'm having terrible line eye though! Lol
I'll probably keep testing in the next few days. I got a positive on a frer with my son on 9dpo. Are wondfo ic tests less sensitive?


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I marked you yesterday Jess cause I just knew


----------



## jessthemess

Cppeace said:


> Lol I marked you yesterday Jess cause I just knew

Haha I love that :) thank you!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Yayyy congrats jess a very h&h 9 months to you hun you deserve it!! Such a great progression todays line is much darker!


----------



## Hollie_ing

App name plz???


----------



## Hollie_ing

Awesome! Yay!!!


----------



## Hollie_ing

App name plz???


----------



## jessthemess

Hollie_ing said:


> App name plz???

Checker Free, the app pic looks like two white pregnancy tests on a pink background!


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Ladies,
I was driving home from work today to let the dog out to pee and thinking about dark haired babies - I was born with dark hair as I believe my husband was, too, although he did later turn blonde, whereas I never did - anyway...
I was thinking about dark haired babies. 
I told myself if I got home and I ended up having to pee while I was there, I'd take a pregnancy test. (This was 11:30 this morning). So, practically as soon as I walked in the door, I decided I needed to pee and took the test. 
I set a timer and walked the dog outside and when I came back, I had a *BFP*!

It's only 10dpo for me... I took the test way earlier than I meant to, but hey. Why not. 
Anyway, in my pregnancy that I lost I didn't have a positive until 15dpo - and even then, super faint. So, I feel a lot of hope for this one.


----------



## Cppeace

That is awesome Eb! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Jess your test line progression is GREAT, H&H 9 months !!!! 
Mom15 I'm so sorry, I hope you're not having a chemical :( 
Congrats also to EB and glovities :) 

AF is due for me today, but may be delayed because of b6. I checked my cervix, it is high, firm and closed but I don't regularly check it so I know that means nothing. CM is white. Not expecting a bfp lol.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

IDK Meg I've been told over and over it will happen when you least expect it. Good luck I hope this is your month? 


So today I've been really crampy. Cp is still med and way too much thick white cm. I have noticed that my boob's are not as sore as they normally are at 7dpo. I'm feeling like this is not my month. I'm sure that will change tomorrow but who knows.


----------



## Hollie_ing

I just did another check. CP is still very hard to reach while sitting on the toilet. Noticing an increase in white creamy mucous. AF due in 4 days. Wait is crazy. Boobs still tender but not unusual even for AF. I have been feeling heat waves today though...anybody know about that? Don't think I've ever had those before periods. Guess I could say I'm ttc#3, just decided to try this month. Haven't chartered temps and all the other methods this month.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Forgot to say congrats Eb! 

Sorry I'm just super tired today.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Does anyone know how your body knows when to get a period if you don't ovulate? I didn't ovulate this cycle and I'm just hoping I don't get a super long cycle and have to wait forever for my next one.

Also, Cp, you can take me off because I won't be testing.


----------



## jessthemess

TeacherLynn said:


> Does anyone know how your body knows when to get a period if you don't ovulate? I didn't ovulate this cycle and I'm just hoping I don't get a super long cycle and have to wait forever for my next one.
> 
> Also, Cp, you can take me off because I won't be testing.

Your period starts when your progesterone level drops, which happens if you don't conceive. Some women have anovulatory cycles where they don't ovulate and then start their period like normal. Some people just have long cycles. Some women call their Dr's and ask for progesterone supplements which will jumpstart your period for you.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Can anyone see this? 10dpo late afternoon with 2hr hold. I'm shaking
 



Attached Files:







20170223_172654.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 22









20170223_172720.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 17









cropped.png
File size: 263.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Bloblo

meg_bellamy said:


> Can anyone see this? 10dpo late afternoon with 2hr hold. I'm shaking

I see the line!! Can't see if it has colour (im on my phone so pics are not very clear). But if the pic was taken within time, then i think congratulations are in order! :happydance:


----------



## TeacherLynn

Jess, thank you. Hopefully mine starts on time.

Meg, I see the line also. Congrats!!


----------



## jessthemess

meg_bellamy said:


> Can anyone see this? 10dpo late afternoon with 2hr hold. I'm shaking

Heck yes I see it! Congrats!!!


----------



## Hollie_ing

What you think? So I'm having total temperature sways( like hot flashes), my skin is getting unusually clear where it normally would have some monster deep zits cooking by now, the tenderness is actually leaving the sides of my breast, and where the last few days I thought my cervix was high and only able to be touched with a whole index finger and sitting on the toilet....I actually had to push down with muscles to feel it. And what had been wet creamy mucous is now pasty, lotion type but not dry...it's weired, never seen it before. I tested twice yesterday (9dpo) and nothing, my cycle is due on 13 dpo. Thoughts??? :wacko:


----------



## tbfromlv

Teacherlynn- do you think you might just ovulate late? Last cycle I didn't ovulate until CD 26.

Meg I see it very clearly!! Congrats!


----------



## jessthemess

Hollie_ing said:


> What you think? So I'm having total temperature sways( like hot flashes), my skin is getting unusually clear where it normally would have some monster deep zits cooking by now, the tenderness is actually leaving the sides of my breast, and where the last few days I thought my cervix was high and only able to be touched with a whole index finger and sitting on the toilet....I actually had to push down with muscles to feel it. And what had been wet creamy mucous is now pasty, lotion type but not dry...it's weired, never seen it before. I tested twice yesterday (9dpo) and nothing, my cycle is due on 13 dpo. Thoughts??? :wacko:

I'm not a fan of symptom spotting because pretty much every single symptom of early pregnancy is also a symptom of your period. 

For me, I would only trust BBt charting or a pregnancy test.

With my daughter I had zero symptoms. And there have been very few with this one. I had a lot more the cycle I had a chemical. But I honestly don't think it means much.

Keep testing though. I had a BFN at 9dpo this cycle and then a BFP at 10dpo. You aren't out till your period starts! Good luck!


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Congrats Meg! Definitely see a line!


----------



## Selaphyna

I'm joining in late. I actually tested yesterday and I *think* I see a squinter of a line, but it could also be an evap. Test in person is more pinkish than grey. I am 12 dpo today, af due tomorrow, lots of crazy symptoms I usually don't have before af.
 



Attached Files:







16831995_10100331707294556_100991686359019026_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Congratulations Meg!!! I didn't even have to zoom in to see that line. I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months! 


Sela I see it on yours without zooming in too but can't tell if it has color. Was the pic taken in the time frame? Those always have evaps for me so that's why I'm asking. I'm hoping that's not the case and your lines get darker and you have a happy and healthy nine months also!


----------



## jessthemess

Selaphyna said:


> I'm joining in late. I actually tested yesterday and I *think* I see a squinter of a line, but it could also be an evap. Test in person is more pinkish than grey. I am 12 dpo today, af due tomorrow, lots of crazy symptoms I usually don't have before af.

That looks like my early BFP with First Signal! Promising!!!! :)


----------



## Bloblo

Selaphyna said:


> I'm joining in late. I actually tested yesterday and I *think* I see a squinter of a line, but it could also be an evap. Test in person is more pinkish than grey. I am 12 dpo today, af due tomorrow, lots of crazy symptoms I usually don't have before af.

I see it clearly!! Are you planning on testing with a different brand to confirm? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hollie_ing

I can't see one but I have horrible eyes so don't let my thought over rule the others. I'm just wondering if I should try again tonight after a hold or wait till am and do another one? The suspense is killer. But got nauseous today riding in our truck and started craving pineapple all of a sudden. But I had a vvvfl yesterday morning on a blue dye test. Not sure how to add a photo though. Still learning this site. So do you think you O on the 13th? What time? I felt like I had my O on the 13 around 5pm. Would love to compare!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Ladies, should I buy a frer?! I have got negatives on an ic test on 7 and 9dpo. I'm 10dpo today (haven't tested at all today) and feeling nauseous and no more spotting!


----------



## Hollie_ing

What are the odds if I do a few hour urine hold if I will get a positive on a 10dpo? Or should I wait longer?


----------



## Cppeace

At 10 dpo I would just wait for FMU on 11dpo. 10dpo is very early and even with fmu only have a 30ish% shot at bfp


----------



## jessthemess

I agree with Cppeace because my 10dpo FMU was so so faint!


----------



## Hollie_ing

Fmu? I'm still new here. Lol How accurate are the Kroger ept test?


----------



## Hollie_ing

Tried two from dollar store just for sakes of trying. My friend thinks I'm just psyching myself out. They both had nothing!!! Thanks for the reassurance that it's not over till fat lady rears her ugly head. Getting discouraged. I don't see how you ladies do this every month. My first two was easy peasy.


----------



## jessthemess

Hollie_ing said:


> Fmu? I'm still new here. Lol How accurate are the Kroger ept test?

First morning urine, which is supposed to have the most concentrated HCG levels.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Thank you so much girls! I can't believe it! I think I was actually 9dpo yesterday and 10dpo today. The line is darker but I was hoping it would be more darker... But it's ok :) Going to buy some more tests today.

I agree that symptom spotting is a waste of time but I am a really bad symptom spotter lol and google everything, I guess it passes the time. I feel completely normal right now, maybe a bit of a sore throat. With my son I didn't really have 'pregnancy symptoms' til like 5-6 wks. But everyone is different :)

Wnt2beAMom get a FRER! so glad you are not having anymore spotting!
 



Attached Files:







20170224_084049-1.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 14









20170224_085553-1.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MommyPrice

Congratulations to all the BFP's and baby dust to those trying again next month. I believe that I did, indeed, ovulate later than what Fertility Friend is suggesting, as I still have no period, but keep getting BFN's. Problem is that once we thought I ovulated, we stopped having sex, so we're definitely out this month. :( Upwards and onwards!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Wnt2 yes get a frer if you can. 
Hollie you still have a chance hun don't give up yet. How long is your lp? 
Great progression Meg! Congratulations again!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm 8dpo today and having a really really bad day. First it was something with my daughter at school then my mom didn't do what she said and my daughter missed an amazing opportunity to do something great. I know it's not her responsibility to help but my car is broke down and I really really needed a ride for my daughter to get where she needed to be and my mom bailed at the last minute and I couldn't find anyone else to take us. Then my oldest son had something stolen from him at school and now I have to pay for it. Then my dh came home in a foul mood and has completely made me feel so bad about anything I try to do for anyone. I always do and help everyone around me and always have a smile on my face and try to be positive about everything and everyone and right now I'm wondering why I even bother. Sorry for the rant I just needed to vent before I explode and say things that I can't take back and regret what I say Bc I know when I wake up I'll be over it


----------



## Hollie_ing

My whole cycle is usually 28-29 days.I was marked to O on the 13, but could have on the 14 instead. I had similar pains in both days. But anyway I am due AF on Sunday according to my days app and it is pretty reliable for me. I bought an ept Kroger test tonight to try in the morning since I did see a very faint line on the one on the 22 on a am test. So hoping to get some good news in the am. I'm sorry you had a rough day hopfl. Maybe tomorrow will be better and sprinkle you with baby dust.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

That sounds like a really hard day hopfl :hugs:


----------



## Nita2806

Hi ladies, so after getting my CD21 bloodwork done and having very low prog levels, I wasnt going to test, AF was supposed to show about 2 days ago...and heres why she didnt show...
 



Attached Files:







SmartSelectImage_2017-02-24-09-34-15.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hollie_ing

Congrats to everyone that has there BFP and baby dust to those still waiting. I think I have psyched myself out enough this month. Started cramping last night. And just feel like I know my period is coming. Also my morning test show nothing, so I'm gonna call it out for this month. I have been tracking the lunar calendar and therefore I will not be trying my next cycle because I would love to have a sweet little boy to finish my family and meds all the help I can get. So I may pop in from time to time with ideas but won't be on here daily for a long while again.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Nita2806 said:


> Hi ladies, so after getting my CD21 bloodwork done and having very low prog levels, I wasnt going to test, AF was supposed to show about 2 days ago...and heres why she didnt show...

yay! congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Congratulations Nita!!


----------



## jessthemess

Nita2806 said:


> Hi ladies, so after getting my CD21 bloodwork done and having very low prog levels, I wasnt going to test, AF was supposed to show about 2 days ago...and heres why she didnt show...

CONGRATS! And also, proof you're never out till the witch shows :)


----------



## jessthemess

Hollie_ing said:


> Congrats to everyone that has there BFP and baby dust to those still waiting. I think I have psyched myself out enough this month. Started cramping last night. And just feel like I know my period is coming. Also my morning test show nothing, so I'm gonna call it out for this month. I have been tracking the lunar calendar and therefore I will not be trying my next cycle because I would love to have a sweet little boy to finish my family and meds all the help I can get. So I may pop in from time to time with ideas but won't be on here daily for a long while again.

Hun, the lunar calendar is scientifically not real. It's just for fun.

Think of it this way, we say Chinca created it in the ancient days because they prefer to have boys and not girls. IF it was real, don't you think a China would have eradicated baby girls by now by using their own lunar chart to only have boys? It's not possible.

Also out of mine and my sisters babies, it was only right once. 


I hope you keep trying dear! It won't sway your gender one bit, pinky promise!


----------



## Tristansmom

Hey errybody!! I've been quietly stalking every now and again, super excited for all of your BFPs!! We took last cycle off, am now CD3 and had a baseline ultrasound done yesterday, so I will start gonal-F injections tonight :D Is there a March thread? Will be testing sometime around March 20 (provided that I respond to the meds as expected)!


----------



## Nita2806

Thanks ladies. Did the bloodwork this afternoon, and it confirmed my pregnancy, I am somewhere between 1 and 2 weeks :D


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

9dpo today and the urge to test is strong! Lol but I hope I can hold out till at least 11dpo. I'm still not feeling like we caught the eggy this time. I'm super bloated and tired which is pre af anyway. My bbs are not sore at all which is strange to me. For the past well since I miscarried in November of 2015 every cycle since then my boob's have been sore since the first day after O. So I'm guessing I didn't O at all this time. Oh well. There's always next month I guess. Im hoping next cycle I'll be more excited but I guess at least this way I won't be so upset when af arrives. I'm rambling so.... Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Mom15

Hopfl - I hope you get your bfp. Sometimes it happens when you least expect it :). 

Congrats to the new BFPs!!

Afm, I woke up to puking at 4 am yesterday. Finally feeling better. I wasn't the only one so something going around. My lines are still suuuuper faint, but I think the hcg is slowly leaving my body. I have had a total of 7 days with lines on tests, 3 different brands, so I can be sure that we caught the egg, but it just didn't stick. I hope we have better luck next cycle. I have a scan for next Thursday to see how big my fibroid is, would have been fun to see more than just the fibroid :(. Anyone know if there is a March thread yet?


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats Nita!


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Tested today at 11dpo and not sure if i saw the slightest hint of a line?!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4839.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## jessthemess

xxxemmaxxx said:


> Tested today at 11dpo and not sure if i saw the slightest hint of a line?!

Um yes I totally see your line!


----------



## glovities

I thought id update in case its helpful to anyone else Who may be going through the same thing as I am. Sunday I had an hCG blood draw and the level was 8. I had another draw Thursday (yesterday) and the level was 206. This is a new pregnancy after an ectopic pregnancy on January 20. So they are monitoring my HCG levels to make sure they go up as they should and I will get a sonogram when they reach 3000 to make sure the embryo implanted in my uterus properly. I've had severe back pain on my right side since Sunday and some slight pain in my abdomen on my right side which is where my ectopic was so as you can imagine I am terrified to see what will happen. But they did bring me in for a sono today and didn't find anything good or bad because it's so early in the pregnancy.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Today's test :happydance:

glovities good luck hun, I'm so sorry to hear what you've been through and I hope this is your sticky babe <3

CONGRATS Emma :happydance:

Mom15 I'm so sorry you have experienced a CP, I hope you get your sticky babe next month xx

Hopfl4bbynbr4 good luck! when do you think you'll test??!!
 



Attached Files:







thumbnail_20170225_093452.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Kirstiedenman

meg_bellamy said:


> Thank you so much girls! I can't believe it! I think I was actually 9dpo yesterday and 10dpo today. The line is darker but I was hoping it would be more darker... But it's ok :) Going to buy some more tests today.
> 
> I agree that symptom spotting is a waste of time but I am a really bad symptom spotter lol and google everything, I guess it passes the time. I feel completely normal right now, maybe a bit of a sore throat. With my son I didn't really have 'pregnancy symptoms' til like 5-6 wks. But everyone is different :)
> 
> Wnt2beAMom get a FRER! so glad you are not having anymore spotting!

Congrats hun I knew this was going to be your month woohooo how exciting for you!! I hope you have a h&h 9 months xxx


----------



## Kirstiedenman

xxxemmaxxx said:


> Tested today at 11dpo and not sure if i saw the slightest hint of a line?!

Definitely see a line no hint of one it is pretty clear congrats :)


----------



## Nita2806

Wow, so many BFPs, congratz ladies. Valentines babies here we come :) I would just like to add something for the ladies who sympton spot. I am on CD33 and both bloodtest and Clearblu tests say I am about 2 weeks, however I still dont have any symtoms except for some abdominal pain at times. So dont count yourself out if you dont have any symptons. :)


----------



## meg_bellamy

Kirstiedenman said:


> Congrats hun I knew this was going to be your month woohooo how exciting for you!! I hope you have a h&h 9 months xxx

Thank you Kirstie <3 I think day weaning DS did the trick :) I'm a bit scared to increase his feeds now but I may just relax a bit more about it. He hit his head today so I fed him to calm him down.


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Congratulations everyone.. line today at 12dpo..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4845.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Nita2806

xxxemmaxxx said:



> Congratulations everyone.. line today at 12dpo..

Whooohooo!! Keep on testing. Your line should be getting very dark very soon.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Great progression Emma :)


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

meg_bellamy said:


> Great progression Emma :)

Thank you! Due date seems to November 6th according to dates.. :happydance:


----------



## Kirstiedenman

meg_bellamy said:


> Kirstiedenman said:
> 
> 
> Congrats hun I knew this was going to be your month woohooo how exciting for you!! I hope you have a h&h 9 months xxx
> 
> Thank you Kirstie <3 I think day weaning DS did the trick :) I'm a bit scared to increase his feeds now but I may just relax a bit more about it. He hit his head today so I fed him to calm him down.Click to expand...

Im sure it wwill be fine hun. Just try to relax and enjoy this amazing miracle of life! Such a beautiful thing the creation of life and being pregnant! 
Hubby and I were talking tonight as we had kind of decided we weren't going to try anymore and he was concidering the snip but then I expressed how much I want a daughter after the 3 boys and I know it is a 50/50 chance it can go either way I still want to try and if we got a boy then we are still just as lucky to have a healthy child but I long for a daughter so much so I think we have decided to wait about four month to try and then once I have lost a bit of weight and then the due dates go by that I had with the boys we will be on the wagon again lol. I wish you the best of luck with the pregnancy hun are you going to find out what you are having? I will still be stalking to see what you have and your arrival of your little one :)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Congrats Emma and Glo! H&h 9 month to you both! 

Meg I'll probably test again on Monday at 12dpo. I ended up testing yesterday anyway which was mid day on a 4hr hold. Obviously bfn lol so I won't test again till Monday. I have no tests in the house so I can't be tempted anymore lol I have no symptoms at all other than being tired but I have insomnia anyway so I'm always tired so I can't really claim that as a symptom. 

10dpo today and my boob's are slightly getting sore but nothing like normal which is still weird to me. I have been eating all day which I usually only eat once a day and a small portion but that's probably Bc dh is home and he eats all day everyday and never gains any weight &#128547; I'll wait till Monday to test if I make it that far. Cp is med and starting to get firm and still closes tight. The firmness is unusual too Bc it's usually high and soft till the day before af. I usually have a 15-18 day lp so with me being 10dpo that's very unusual for me..... We will see..


----------



## meg_bellamy

Kirstiedenman said:


> Im sure it wwill be fine hun. Just try to relax and enjoy this amazing miracle of life! Such a beautiful thing the creation of life and being pregnant!
> Hubby and I were talking tonight as we had kind of decided we weren't going to try anymore and he was concidering the snip but then I expressed how much I want a daughter after the 3 boys and I know it is a 50/50 chance it can go either way I still want to try and if we got a boy then we are still just as lucky to have a healthy child but I long for a daughter so much so I think we have decided to wait about four month to try and then once I have lost a bit of weight and then the due dates go by that I had with the boys we will be on the wagon again lol. I wish you the best of luck with the pregnancy hun are you going to find out what you are having? I will still be stalking to see what you have and your arrival of your little one :)

I'm glad he decided to try again :) I totally understand, I'm kinda hoping this one will be another boy so he'll agree to try again for a girl lol. Otherwise I am worried he will decide 2 is enough if we have one of each and I definitely want more than 2! We will find out what we're having as we're too impatient and have a hard time deciding on a name haha. 
I think we are kinda same situation as your first 2 boys? This one conceived around the same time exactly 2yrs ago as DS, so their bdays will only be 1-2 wks apart. Oops! 
Can't wait to see your bfp announcement in a few months! xx


----------



## meg_bellamy

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Congrats Emma and Glo! H&h 9 month to you both!
> 
> Meg I'll probably test again on Monday at 12dpo. I ended up testing yesterday anyway which was mid day on a 4hr hold. Obviously bfn lol so I won't test again till Monday. I have no tests in the house so I can't be tempted anymore lol I have no symptoms at all other than being tired but I have insomnia anyway so I'm always tired so I can't really claim that as a symptom.
> 
> 10dpo today and my boob's are slightly getting sore but nothing like normal which is still weird to me. I have been eating all day which I usually only eat once a day and a small portion but that's probably Bc dh is home and he eats all day everyday and never gains any weight &#128547; I'll wait till Monday to test if I make it that far. Cp is med and starting to get firm and still closes tight. The firmness is unusual too Bc it's usually high and soft till the day before af. I usually have a 15-18 day lp so with me being 10dpo that's very unusual for me..... We will see..

Good luck hun, I actually had DH hide all my tests because I just can't help myself. The only reason I tested on 9/10dpo was I had bought one and left it on the bookcase. All my other tests were hidden :haha:


----------



## Hollie_ing

Look up Black Cohosh! And maybe this. Lots of success stories for cassava. https://foreverblessedtwins.com/products-page/. I'm not trying again till April.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I don't know what's going on with me. Maybe I didn't ovulate after all. No AF yet and supposedly 13dpo and neg PG tests.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Lol! Meg. That's why I only had one in the house so I wouldn't spend a ton on pt's this month and keep taking them all just to have to buy more. I will eventually get some ic's soon if it didn't happen this time. I did go out and get a cheap one today for in the morning though. If I see anything on that one then I'll go buy more lol


----------



## Hollie_ing

So for you ladies that did ovulation testing??? Was it really worth the money?


----------



## jessthemess

Ovulation testing like OPKs? For me, absolutely because I ovulate a different day every cycle it seems. And I buy bulk packs of Wondfos through amazon so it's not too expensive.

If you mean ovulation testing like through blood tests and scans, I have done that on two cycles but my insurance paid for it so it really doesn't cost much, and was still worth it just to get that confirmation.


----------



## KateAndDust

Wnt2beAMom said:


> I don't know what's going on with me. Maybe I didn't ovulate after all. No AF yet and supposedly 13dpo and neg PG tests.

I'm sorry, I'm mostly here to vent to someone who understands... This appears you! I'm on cd43, supposedly 27dpo, and all bfn... Even on a blood test Saturday, per my husband's insistence. 

I got the negative blood results this morning. Right after, a friend came into my office with her two-month-old that I could nearly squish to death b/c he's so damn cute. Then she accidentally blurted out that friends of ours who started trying for the second a few months after we started ttc is pregnant again. I'm honestly super happy for them... But it's a 90% happy, 10% jealous since I got my concrete negative today :-/ I know I'll snap out of it, and it'll be 100% by tomorrow. Just a little disappointing.

But there's still time for you at 13dpo! I'm crossing my fingers and toes that you get your AMAZING news in the next few days :) 

Congratulations to all the bfps! This looks like it was a very lucky month :)


----------



## KateAndDust

meg_bellamy said:


> Thank you so much girls! I can't believe it! I think I was actually 9dpo yesterday and 10dpo today. The line is darker but I was hoping it would be more darker... But it's ok :) Going to buy some more tests today.
> 
> I agree that symptom spotting is a waste of time but I am a really bad symptom spotter lol and google everything, I guess it passes the time. I feel completely normal right now, maybe a bit of a sore throat. With my son I didn't really have 'pregnancy symptoms' til like 5-6 wks. But everyone is different :)
> 
> Wnt2beAMom get a FRER! so glad you are not having anymore spotting!

Beautiful lines, congratulations! You give those of us who didn't get lucky this month hope :hugs: Thank you for sharing your good news and pics! Crossing my fingers that you have a wonderful 9 months and healthy bundle of joy.


----------



## KateAndDust

Nita2806 said:


> Hi ladies, so after getting my CD21 bloodwork done and having very low prog levels, I wasnt going to test, AF was supposed to show about 2 days ago...and heres why she didnt show...

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Thanks Kate, I hope you get answers soon too. :hugs:
How do you know you ovulated?
I had a very positive opk, but maybe I didn't actually release an egg? This will be my first cycle since having my son 2 years ago....We just night weaned to bring back fertility...I feel like my body is revving up to ovulate again though. Cm is watery...


----------



## meg_bellamy

Hollie_ing said:


> So for you ladies that did ovulation testing??? Was it really worth the money?

Absolutely! I'd been trying for 5 months and assumed I was o'ing on cd14 like I used to before I had DS. This was the first month I persisted with the opks and I actually o'd cd18 or 19!! So this was the first month we persisted with bding until then and this was the first month I got my bfp!

Edit to say I also had a blood test to confirm ovulation which was great piece of mind (it's free here in Aus)


----------



## meg_bellamy

Wnt2beAMom said:


> Thanks Kate, I hope you get answers soon too. :hugs:
> How do you know you ovulated?
> I had a very positive opk, but maybe I didn't actually release an egg? This will be my first cycle since having my son 2 years ago....We just night weaned to bring back fertility...I feel like my body is revving up to ovulate again though. Cm is watery...

I think you probably ovulated. I've read that women who get their period back after baby early (like me) will usually have a few cycles where they don't ovulate but women who don't get their period back til after 1 or 1 and a half years and after weaning or part weaning will usually ovulate straight away. You may have a short LP for a little bit though while your cycles are sorting themselves out? Having fertile cm is a really great sign things are getting back to normal. I would keep bding every time you get the fertile cm. But of course I am hoping you have fallen pg and it's just not showing up on tests yet :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

Well ladies just want to congratulate all the ladies who Cupid brought a BFP this month. You all again blew the 20% stat away.Hope those who are still waiting get lucky in March! Sorry I wasn't as attentive this month with the tracking but was happy to see so many BFPs!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Sorry I haven't been on much lately I've been watching a giraffe.... &#128565; she was supposed to be in labor but after 9 days of watching and still no cute lil fuzzy giraffe baby.. I give up. Anyway. I tested on Monday at 12 dpo. Negative. Then I tested again this morning. Well this mornings test had a dye run but in that dye run was a second line. My daughter who is 14 keeps trying to tell me she just knows I'm pregnant even though we haven't told her we are trying. I text a picture to my best friend and she says out of all the tests she's examined for me, this one actually has a second line. Out of the other few that had dye runs the dye used to skip over the test line but this one didn't. I am keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for the best till I get another test but I'm calling it a negative for now.


----------

